# EXCLUSIVE



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

EXCLUSIVE SINCE 2007 Baytown Texas


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

If your looking for designs or ideas hit me up EXCLUSIVE DESIGNS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 04:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

so are we using your parts on that frame we talked about earlier. we can clean up the old display too.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 15 2008, 04:05 PM~11872585
> *so are we using your parts on that frame we talked about earlier. we can clean up the old display too.
> *


Yeah its going down


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 05:06 PM~11872612
> *Yeah its going down
> *



cool so we'll combine deathdealer and problemas


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 15 2008, 04:11 PM~11872685
> *cool so we'll combine deathdealer and problemas
> *


YEah lets do it  CAnt wait to see that


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 15 2008, 06:11 PM~11872685
> *cool so we'll combine deathdealer and problemas
> *


 :0


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 05:14 PM~11872739
> *:0
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhh...... jorge dont know were doing it i'm just taking the frame


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 15 2008, 04:21 PM~11872834
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh...... jorge dont know were doing it i'm just taking the frame
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 15 2008, 05:21 PM~11872834
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh...... jorge dont know were doing it i'm just taking the frame
> *


lmfao


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 15 2008, 06:21 PM~11872834
> *shhhhhhhhhhhh...... jorge dont know were doing it i'm just taking the frame
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your next :0 Let me post your new frame j/k


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this my fav radical,did u ever take this to vegas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice modification homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

get it ready for magnificos


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2008, 08:39 PM~11875850
> *get it ready for magnificos
> *



:0


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11875791
> *YOU WANNA BE FUNNY AND HACK MY ACCOUNT, WELL LETS REVERSE IT:
> 
> DONT TAKE 2 YEARS TO FINISH THIS UP
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE......DID EXCLUSIVE BREAK UP OR IS DROP'EM JUST OUT????? SOMEOME PLEASE VERIFY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2008, 08:45 PM~11875948
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 10:50 PM~11876033
> *RECAP. THE ENTIRE CLUB JUST WALKED AWAY. I WIL BE THE BIGGER MAN ABOUT IT AND LET HIM HAVE THE CLUB NAME. WE AS A FAMILY DECIDED TO JUST WALK AWAY AND START FRESH. EVERYTHING WOULD OF BEEN COOL IF HE WOULDNT OF CHANGE MY PASSWORD AND CHANGE ALL MY SETTINGS TO MY LIL ACCOUNT.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE STILL LIVES" 1 DEEP" . LOL
> *


LMAO. I am waiting for the chance to do that to one of my club members


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

So is this all real. cus dropem got exclusive tatted on him. that would suck. all the investments made.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 11:09 PM~11876334
> *LMAO. I am waiting for the chance to do that to one of my club members
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11876401
> *So is this all real. cus dropem got exclusive tatted on him. that would suck. all the investments made.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

yes sir we will move no


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11875791
> *YOU WANNA BE FUNNY AND HACK MY ACCOUNT, WELL LETS REVERSE IT:
> 
> DONT TAKE 2 YEARS TO FINISH THIS UP
> ...


Yeah your doing the same on your trike talking your time might be more then two year but detail takes time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 11:16 PM~11876419
> *:uh:
> *


LMAO Ima get you. ahahha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 08:50 PM~11876033
> *RECAP. THE ENTIRE CLUB JUST WALKED AWAY. I WIL BE THE BIGGER MAN ABOUT IT AND LET HIM HAVE THE CLUB NAME. WE AS A FAMILY DECIDED TO JUST WALK AWAY AND START FRESH. EVERYTHING WOULD OF BEEN COOL IF HE WOULDNT OF CHANGE MY PASSWORD AND CHANGE ALL MY SETTINGS TO MY LIL ACCOUNT.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE STILL LIVES" 1 DEEP" . LOL
> *


SO ALL THIS OVER A JOKE, WE FUCK AROUND IN OUR CLUB LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME...........WHERES YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i hope this is a joke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
are you gonna get that tattoo removed :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i don't know what the fuck is going around here but WORK IT OUT, i didn't pay for plaques, shirts, banners,... for nothing :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2008, 06:18 AM~11878837
> *i don't know what the fuck is going around here but WORK IT OUT, i didn't pay for plaques, shirts, banners,... for nothing :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i think its all bullshit, Drop 'em is known for bullshitting people and it seems that its working again, him and REC have gotten on here in the past and acted like they were fighting....then the next big show comes around and there they are all together and shit....its just about that time for them to pull some shit like this, to throw people off, with magnificos right around the corner, watch what i tell you, he got his club in on this deal, and magnificos will come up and they will all be chilling, probably with something new busting out at that show....nice try kids...

werent you wearing your oragne Exclusive shirt just this past weekend in Vegas, Drop 'em?????


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2008, 04:18 AM~11878837
> *i don't know what the fuck is going around here but WORK IT OUT, i didn't pay for plaques, shirts, banners,... for nothing :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Look to clear things out me and drope'm just got personal issue that got out of line and i when my way the club is going another way another name same club


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 06:21 AM~11879210
> *i think its all bullshit, Drop 'em is known for bullshitting people and it seems that its working again, him and REC have gotten on here in the past and acted like they were fighting....then the next big show comes around and there they are all together and shit....its just about that time for them to pull some shit like this, to throw people off, with magnificos right around the corner, watch what i tell you, he got his club in on this deal, and magnificos will come up and they will all be chilling, probably with something new busting out at that show....nice try kids...
> 
> werent you wearing your oragne Exclusive shirt just this past weekend in Vegas, Drop 'em?????
> *


 its not no bullshit I can post projects like he did to me but I'm not like that I keep it real
he just took it too far But its cool


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 16 2008, 09:16 AM~11879503
> *its not no bullshit I can post projects like he did to me but I'm not like that I keep it real
> he just took it too far But its cool
> *


well, the only way people will believe you is if you post em.....so post away :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

i told you a long time ago jose you should have gotten into LC. call them up and go to a meeting you'll see what its like to be with a good organization. come by the house later and we'll talk.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao. Amb1800 owned side note: should have stayed with nobility imo


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

me owned? no way


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

exclusive lives!!! Its official belgium stays with rec


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST START A LUXURIOUS CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 16 2008, 11:19 AM~11880372
> *JUST START A LUXURIOUS CHAPTER :biggrin:
> *


in texas :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u talkin to rec or dropem danny?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

well theres a luxurious chapter in france too lol

i got to talk to the chapter about all this conflict shit, i don't take decisions alone, so don't predict nothing juan


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11880525
> *well theres a luxurious chapter in france too lol
> 
> i got to talk to the chapter about all this conflict shit, i don't take decisions alone, so don't predict nothing juan
> *


are you handicap? or a woman?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 16 2008, 09:19 AM~11880377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPTIONS OPEN TO ALL :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

handy cap or woman. Wuhahahahahaha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 16 2008, 11:44 AM~11880596
> *OPTIONS OPEN TO ALL :cheesy:
> *


a luxurious chapter in houston will be nice :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 09:55 AM~11880710
> *a luxurious chapter in houston will be nice  :cheesy:
> *


GET SOME PEOPLE TOGETHER AND GET IT STARTED


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 11:55 AM~11880710
> *a luxurious chapter in houston will be nice  :cheesy:
> *


X2, but i really dont think you know anything about the town you live in


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2008, 01:39 PM~11881864
> *X2, but i really dont think you know anything about the town you live in
> *


wtf, yes i do we got sorry lowrider and if their clean they stay on the trailer 24/7


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2008, 11:39 AM~11881864
> *X2, but i really dont think you know anything about the town you live in
> *


AND YOU CAN BE A BIG PART OF IT DANNY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11881870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very flattered, but im gonna die where im at right now


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

there is rollerz only wasnt hard for them to get started if you know what im talking about

blvd aces
individuals

and dont see none of those cars in the street except for curlys truck from ro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 01:49 PM~11881965
> *there is rollerz only wasnt hard for them to get started if you know what im talking about
> 
> blvd aces
> ...


your point? you act like i dont know this. i said that it is very hard for them to get started. blvd aces is a texas club, already had a foot in the door. and im close friends with many people in houston's chapters of individuals and RO. ask any of them, its not easy to bring an established club here.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

besides there isnt alot of lowrider here. most people i know like 20s and up. just yesterday i saw a caprice wagon on 28s


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11882042
> *besides there isnt alot of lowrider here. most people i know like 20s and up. just yesterday i saw a caprice wagon on 28s
> *


speak for yourself man. thats all you and your people. i see you postin slabs all over this website.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2008, 02:02 PM~11882052
> *speak for yourself man.  thats all you and your people.  i see you postin slabs all over this website.
> *


thats to piss people off. dont you think i would of had a caddy on swangs


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

when i was out here in the H-town Dreams to Reality was the biggest club...and Latin Cartel had a couple of rides....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2008, 02:09 PM~11882118
> *when i was out here in the H-town Dreams to Reality was the biggest club...and Latin Cartel had a couple of rides....
> *


that was a looooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i dont know who the biggest club is right now but just us cc joined juiced last week so that might be the biggest but could be wrong


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2008, 02:10 PM~11882126
> *that was a looooooooooooong time ago.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11882118
> *when i was out here in the H-town Dreams to Reality was the biggest club...and Latin Cartel had a couple of rides....
> *


latin cartel is still here homie been puttin it down for almost 20 years......... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 01:12 PM~11882148
> *i dont know who the biggest club is right now but just us cc  joined juiced last week so that might be the biggest but could be wrong
> *


sometimes its not about the quantity its more of the quality........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 16 2008, 04:06 PM~11883429
> *sometimes its not about the quantity its more of the quality........
> *


 :uh: everyone knows that i was just stating that because show bound said that one of the biggest clubs was dreams to reality


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11883666
> *:uh:  everyone knows that i was just stating that because show bound said that one of the biggest clubs was dreams to reality
> *


oh i know i was just puttin my 2 cents in....... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 16 2008, 04:26 PM~11883715
> *oh i know i was just puttin my 2 cents in....... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: oh i thought you wanted some change  my bad


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 16 2008, 03:26 PM~11883715
> *oh i know i was just puttin my 2 cents in....... :biggrin:
> *


you need to talk to jose..........its time he hooked up with the varsity team.

and get ready to see deathdealer with problemas parts for the christmas show


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

watsup exclusive


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so yall stayed with rec.? Thats like when jay-z and damen dash split. Kanye had to make a choice. Either stay with jay-z or roll with the man that believed in his skills damen dash. In the end he stayed with jay-z l o l


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 11:28 AM~11892445
> *so yall stayed with rec.? Thats like when jay-z and damen dash split. Kanye had to make a choice. Either stay with jay-z or roll with the man that believed in his skills damen dash. In the end he stayed with jay-z l o l
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 12:28 PM~11892445
> *so yall stayed with rec.? Thats like when jay-z and damen dash split. Kanye had to make a choice. Either stay with jay-z or roll with the man that believed in his skills damen dash. In the end he stayed with jay-z l o l
> *


you have no idea what youre talking about :uh: jay was the first one to pull kanye in. not dash.


p.s. - saw jay at house of blues last night. best 200 bucks i spent in a while :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2008, 12:33 PM~11893525
> *you have no idea what youre talking about :uh: jay was the first one to pull kanye in.  not dash.
> p.s.  - saw jay at house of blues last night.  best 200 bucks i spent in a while :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 17 2008, 01:34 PM~11893545
> *:0
> *


really like 405 for 2 ticks and tax


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

heard the line up for the Magnificos show..

paul wall
camillionare
bun-b
lil-o
esg
for get who else..

met Rec today...cool cat.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 02:14 PM~11894107
> *heard the line up for the Magnificos show..
> 
> paul wall
> ...


so youre the one who is gonna paint his bike huh???? was wondering if we were gonna have something to be worried about.....guess not :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 03:04 PM~11894750
> *so youre the one who is gonna paint his bike huh???? was wondering if we were gonna have something to be worried about.....guess not  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 03:07 PM~11894797
> *:roflmao:
> *


just fuckin wit ya homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 03:11 PM~11894831
> *just fuckin wit ya homie
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

FunkytownRoller, ripsta85


wasssup fool :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 01:04 PM~11894750
> *so youre the one who is gonna paint his bike huh???? was wondering if we were gonna have something to be worried about.....guess not  :uh:
> *


I wouldnt worrie you have clean bicycle and i dont


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2008, 03:25 PM~11894956
> *I wouldnt worrie  you have  clean bicycle and i dont
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: you tryin to throw me off huh????


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 01:29 PM~11895000
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: you tryin to throw me off huh????
> *


no i love the sport but if i had something i would show Its other time to shine like you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fukk yeah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2008, 03:33 PM~11895042
> *no i love the sport  but if i had something i would show Its other time to shine like you
> *


youll bounce back in due time!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2008, 01:38 PM~11895098
> *youll bounce back in due time!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for real rec u got a bad ass bike man. Cant wait to see it at show again


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i smell secrets


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2008, 03:33 PM~11895042
> *no i love the sport  but if i had something i would show Its other time to shine like you
> *


your no fun to argue with.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (thanks though)


come on man, lets get into a make-up argument like you and drop 'em do all the time... :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2008, 03:45 PM~11895165
> *i smell secrets
> *


i smell juangotti....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11895189
> *i smell juangotti....
> *


man, i dont look foward to smelling his ass mannana


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2008, 02:33 PM~11895042
> *no i love the sport  but if i had something i would show Its other time to shine like you
> *


you wanna show my brothers bike with me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

buhahahaha


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 01:46 PM~11895178
> *your no fun to argue with.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: (thanks though)
> come on man, lets get into a make-up argument like you and drop 'em do all the time... :cheesy:
> *


Fine You will never beat my bicycle :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2008, 02:30 PM~11895686
> *Fine You will never beat my bicycle  :0
> *


if you bring it out we will see. i wish you would


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11895805
> *if you bring it out we will see. i wish you would
> *


He will never beat it because Problemas is gone more like death


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 17 2008, 10:10 AM~11892224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 17 2008, 02:50 PM~11895914
> *He will never beat it because Problemas is gone more like death
> *


pics or its bs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 17 2008, 01:33 PM~11893525
> *you have no idea what youre talking about :uh: jay was the first one to pull kanye in.  not dash.
> p.s.  - saw jay at house of blues last night.  best 200 bucks i spent in a while :cheesy:
> *






> *Dash is most widely credited for discovering Kanye West*


http://www.netglimse.com/celebs/pages/damon_dash/index.shtml



> *Dash believed in Kanye West way before many of us ever took him seriously as an MC.*


http://www.xxlmag.com/online/?p=199




> *confused3And what makes matters a little worse for Damon Dash is Kanye West, (who he discovered according to Kanye) has decided to stay with Jay Z and not go with Damon Dash. Isn't that something? Do yall think he shud stick with Jay? Or the man who discovered him, Damon Dash? In all due reality can you remain loyal in a situation like that?sh1
> *


http://www.bnvillage.co.uk/entertainment-v...amon-jay-z.html


> *
> Additionally, Kanye West, the only artist on the old Roc-A-Fella roster who consistently moved units, decided to sign with Jay-Z's new incarnation of the label, even though Dash is credited with both discovering him and convincing Jay to sign him.*


http://weallbe.blogspot.com/2007/01/being-...art-one_02.html

:biggrin: FACT.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 12:46 AM~11900926
> *http://www.netglimse.com/celebs/pages/damon_dash/index.shtml
> http://www.xxlmag.com/online/?p=199
> http://www.bnvillage.co.uk/entertainment-v...amon-jay-z.html
> ...


fail. you went through all that trouble to prove me wrong.

just listen to last track of his first album. let him tell it.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wasup exclusive yo tony noe ragunnes zhere you guys at?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thew all must have went with dropem


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm here milzz whats up


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 19 2008, 10:48 AM~11909520
> *i'm here milzz whats up
> *


Im good homie im commin to your placenext week (vacation) I'll be droping of some of those metal parts and shit you know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up exclusive


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 08:14 AM~11916616
> *What up exclusive
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 08:27 AM~11916743
> *Sweet
> *


I like your signature


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Real talk


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 20 2008, 06:31 PM~11917359
> *I like your signature
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

yeah no problem, come by, i'm probaly at home, let me know when though!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 10:02 AM~11917689
> *Real talk
> *


If you dont like it, leave.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 20 2008, 11:03 AM~11918247
> *x2  :biggrin:
> 
> yeah no problem, come by, i'm probaly at home, let me know when though!
> *


yeah homie for shure I know you got a bussy life :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 20 2008, 04:56 PM~11921095
> *Wuz up WORLD!
> 
> I just wanted to come in here without disrespecting some people and make it official that some of us will move on to bigger and better things. As a club/family well those of us that looked at it that way have a made a decision. We will have nothing to do with EXCLUSIVE as a club or major label. I think as people get older they mature and well we are improving and we learn from our mistakes. To the BELGIUM CHAPTER yall keep repping to the fullest. To all of TEAM TEXAS see you all at the shows in TEXAS.
> *


 good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 20 2008, 03:56 PM~11921095
> *Wuz up WORLD!
> 
> I just wanted to come in here without disrespecting some people and make it official that some of us will move on to bigger and better things. As a club/family well those of us that looked at it that way have a made a decision. We will have nothing to do with EXCLUSIVE as a club or major label. I think as people get older they mature and well we are improving and we learn from our mistakes. To the BELGIUM CHAPTER yall keep repping to the fullest. To all of TEAM TEXAS see you all at the shows in TEXAS.
> *


Cool But you need to give the Exclusive chapter there props they put Belgium on the map not you


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 20 2008, 05:28 PM~11922302
> *Cool But you need to give the Exclusive chapter there props they put  Belgium on the map not you
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 CALMATE JOSE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 20 2008, 05:56 PM~11921095
> *For the Record:
> I PUT EXCLUSIVE BELGIUM CHAPTER ON THE MAP.
> *


Damn I didnt see that drop em. :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

Me and Tony are just happy to represent exclusive, not the name but the family


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 20 2008, 03:56 PM~11921095
> *Wuz up WORLD!
> 
> I just wanted to come in here without disrespecting some people and make it official that some of us will move on to bigger and better things. As a club/family well those of us that looked at it that way have a made a decision. We will have nothing to do with EXCLUSIVE as a club or major label. I think as people get older they mature and well we are improving and we learn from our mistakes. To the BELGIUM CHAPTER yall keep repping to the fullest. To all of TEAM TEXAS see you all at the shows in TEXAS.
> *


 :wave: wasup homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup everyone, couldn't sleep yesterday thinking of what i'm going to do with the back of the trike, finaly at like 3am i had it and made ruff scetches of it, its gonna be crazy :0 :biggrin: if they do a pro rider jam in 2009, theres a possibility that its done by then :biggrin: we will see if nothing else comes up though


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

wow i missed alot :0


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

well this is what ive been up to lately it looks rough but still work in progress
(dont ask about the metal i used :biggrin: )


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 21 2008, 12:56 PM~11930651
> *well this is what ive been up to lately it looks rough but still work in progress
> (dont ask about the metal i used  :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 21 2008, 12:10 PM~11930271
> *wow i missed alot :0
> *


 :0 you still alive :biggrin: 
wathup bro, frame lookin real good, I like the skirt design


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 21 2008, 04:09 PM~11930777
> *:0  you still alive  :biggrin:
> wathup bro, frame lookin real good, I like the skirt design
> *


  finally came up with one i liked


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin goooood :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 21 2008, 01:56 PM~11930651
> *well this is what ive been up to lately it looks rough but still work in progress
> (dont ask about the metal i used  :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


nice metal lol  but the frame is looking good


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 21 2008, 05:48 PM~11928811
> *whatup everyone, couldn't sleep yesterday thinking of what i'm going to do with the back of the trike, finaly at like 3am i had it and made ruff scetches of it, its gonna be crazy  :0  :biggrin: if they do a pro rider jam in 2009, theres a possibility that its done by then  :biggrin:  we will see if nothing else comes up though
> *



Pics Or didn't Happen :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 21 2008, 02:10 PM~11930271
> *wow i missed alot :0
> *


I thought his chap was cut loose?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 08:47 PM~11933457
> *I thought his chap was cut loose?
> *


i had some buisness to take care of


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 18 2008, 05:38 AM~11901990
> *wasup exclusive yo tony noe ragunnes zhere you guys at?
> *



here i is, lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

for everyone wondering if all this is true, it is. i haven't been on here much lately but i have kept in cont with drop'em thru some texts and also with REC thru the p.m's on here. i wish it wasn't like this but like with everything else, things happen. i don't know all the details and don't reaally care to know, both drop'em and REC are homies of mine and i just want to let them both know that. right now and for a while now i haven't worked on a bike like i used to when i had as many as three bikes in my porch ready to show, i love them but right now i just don't have time to do anything with the the kids getting bigger and spending time with them doing what they like. maybe later on i will achieve my goal of having the "MIld Bike of the Year" for now, i just want to let REC and drop'em both know that i'm here whenever you need me or whatever, 

noe


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 AM~11937890
> *for everyone wondering if all this is true, it is.  i haven't been on here much lately but i have kept in cont with drop'em thru some texts and also with REC thru the p.m's on here.  i wish it  wasn't like this but like with everything else,  things happen.  i don't know all the details and don't reaally care to know, both drop'em and REC are homies of mine and i just want to let them both know that.  right now and for a while now i haven't worked on a bike like i used to when i had as many as three bikes in my porch ready to show,  i love them but right now i just don't have time to do anything with the the kids getting bigger and spending time with them doing what they like.  maybe later on i will achieve my goal of having the "MIld Bike of the Year"  for now, i just want to let REC and drop'em both know that i'm here whenever you need me or whatever,
> 
> noe
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2008, 08:17 AM~11937890
> *for everyone wondering if all this is true, it is.  i haven't been on here much lately but i have kept in cont with drop'em thru some texts and also with REC thru the p.m's on here.  i wish it  wasn't like this but like with everything else,  things happen.  i don't know all the details and don't reaally care to know, both drop'em and REC are homies of mine and i just want to let them both know that.  right now and for a while now i haven't worked on a bike like i used to when i had as many as three bikes in my porch ready to show,  i love them but right now i just don't have time to do anything with the the kids getting bigger and spending time with them doing what they like.  maybe later on i will achieve my goal of having the "MIld Bike of the Year"  for now, i just want to let REC and drop'em both know that i'm here whenever you need me or whatever,
> 
> noe
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My first airbrush mural


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 AM~11937890
> *for everyone wondering if all this is true, it is.  i haven't been on here much lately but i have kept in cont with drop'em thru some texts and also with REC thru the p.m's on here.  i wish it  wasn't like this but like with everything else,  things happen.  i don't know all the details and don't reaally care to know, both drop'em and REC are homies of mine and i just want to let them both know that.  right now and for a while now i haven't worked on a bike like i used to when i had as many as three bikes in my porch ready to show,  i love them but right now i just don't have time to do anything with the the kids getting bigger and spending time with them doing what they like.  maybe later on i will achieve my goal of having the "MIld Bike of the Year"  for now, i just want to let REC and drop'em both know that i'm here whenever you need me or whatever,
> 
> noe
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11940674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2008, 01:06 PM~11940674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Oct 22 2008, 01:52 PM~11941672
> *Whats up REC cant wait to work on your new project you know its going to be like no other keep airbrushing God Bless you!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I can respect that homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

woooaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what chu gonna do about it? LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 23 2008, 03:29 PM~11953448
> *I know you don't mean disrespect but you shouldn't give away plaques to people that aren't members, that just ain't right  :dunno:
> *


I dont mean any harm, its just something i would like to have. i keep random stuff like that, and add it to my collection. it never leaves my house, and i never show it off. its just there for me to look at. i have a few other plaques, but i wont say which ones. dont want to anger anyone. to me, its like owning a super bowl ring.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 23 2008, 02:54 PM~11953714
> *I dont mean any harm, its just something i would like to have.  i keep random stuff like that, and add it to my collection.  it never leaves my house, and i never show it off.  its just there for me to look at.  i have a few other plaques, but i wont say which ones.  dont want to anger anyone.  to me, its like owning a super bowl ring.
> *


like the sprocket/paper weight :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 23 2008, 03:54 PM~11953722
> *Say Juan please quit adding your smart ass comments fool. No drama here
> *


X2 :angry: 

someone needs to check that fool every now and then :uh: :uh:  :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 23 2008, 02:56 PM~11953739
> *Call me later fool.
> *


thats a will do bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahaha whats up drop em. What u up to?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 04:01 PM~11953802
> *ahahahahaha whats up drop em. What u up to?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Stfu chad ahahahaha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 23 2008, 03:58 PM~11953777
> *Whats Brother ooooooooooooooooooooooooops. Wuz up homie.
> *


so your a roller now? :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 24 2008, 04:11 AM~11959922
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 02:24 PM~11954087
> *so your a roller now? :0
> *


say it aint so :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yuuup, assembled the whole thing with the rest i already had to see how it looks like, its craaaaazyyyyyyyyyy!!!! its gonna look soooo goood  not gonna mount it yet though, gonna wait until theres a contest :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up amigos


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 24 2008, 10:53 AM~11962724
> *what's up amigos
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

exclusivo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:wave: hows everyone


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11962854
> *exclusivo
> *


eso es lo que somos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 24 2008, 02:04 PM~11964358
> *eso es lo que somos
> *


orale, apoco hablas espanol?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yo soy español de España, pero mi familia se fue para Bélgica porque no había trabajo en España :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 11:06 AM~11962854
> *exclusivo
> *


  EXCLUSIVO POCOS PERO LOCOS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 24 2008, 02:29 PM~11964569
> *yo soy español de España, pero mi familia se fue para Bélgica porque no había trabajo en España :biggrin:
> *


Wow, I have so many questions about Spain. :biggrin: I will have to pm you one of these days.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 24 2008, 03:33 PM~11964605
> *  EXCLUSIVO POCOS PERO LOCOS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 11:39 PM~11964651
> *Wow, I have so many questions about Spain.  :biggrin:  I will have to pm you one of these days.
> *


no problem


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11962924
> *wuz up everyone
> *


whatup bro, hows things going out there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 24 2008, 05:05 PM~11965404
> *whatup bro, hows things going out there
> *


busy take a trip tomorrow going to o party with excalibur in louisville,ky my gf just turned 21 so we are going to have fun and i have a couple people to meet for business :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 24 2008, 02:29 PM~11964569
> *yo soy español de España, pero mi familia se fue para Bélgica porque no había trabajo en España :biggrin:
> *


I totaly understood that with my 6 week english course :0 :roflmao: 

ain't it like: I speak spanish, ma family went to Belgium because there wasn't enough work in Spain? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

second part is correct, first part is more like i'm spanish from spain :biggrin:  

how thingz going milz


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 25 2008, 03:51 AM~11969349
> *second part is correct, first part is more like i'm spanish from spain  :biggrin:
> 
> how thingz going milz
> *


all good homie, just chilln.
If were both going to tuningsalon, you think we should take our bikes?


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11964569
> *yo soy español de España, pero mi familia se fue para Bélgica porque no había trabajo en España :biggrin:
> *


that makes me one too 
ahahah :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Oct 25 2008, 07:36 AM~11969717
> *that makes me one too
> ahahah :biggrin:
> *


how you been brother, you goin to tuningsalon with tony?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2008, 03:08 PM~11964901
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp homie :wave: :biggrin: 

all good out here, started working on the car again and i'm taking the trike apart for christmas to redo some little stuff to it :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 27 2008, 09:39 AM~11983460
> *supp homie :wave: :biggrin:
> 
> all good out here, started working on the car again and i'm taking the trike apart for christmas to redo some little stuff to it  :biggrin:
> *


me to workin on the display all day long, gota finish the bike for the show you know


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 27 2008, 02:16 PM~11985852
> *me to workin on the display all day long, gota finish the bike for the show you know
> *


x2 I was working on my bicycle trying to get it done for 2009


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC+Oct 25 2008, 11:06 AM~11970287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 27 2008, 04:52 PM~11987426
> *WUZ UP REC HOW YOU DOING
> :0
> *


doing good just redoing all the frame again :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 27 2008, 09:25 PM~11990039
> *doing good just redoing all the frame again :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11990039
> *doing good just redoing all the frame again :0
> *


ballerrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11991188
> *ballerrrrrrrr!!!!!!
> *


big time :0


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 27 2008, 09:25 PM~11990039
> *doing good just redoing all the frame again :0
> *


you aint gonna redo shit :angry:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11995390
> *you aint gonna redo shit :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 28 2008, 01:05 PM~11996062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Exclusive owned the bike section :0 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup everyone


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wasup family


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 30 2008, 11:46 AM~12015471
> *
> *


when you coming by, i got something to show you.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how old are u now


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup REC :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up homie :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 31 2008, 12:20 PM~12026289
> *What up homie  :wave:
> *


Happy Halloween


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 31 2008, 01:41 PM~12026477
> *Happy Halloween
> *


hey you workin saturday. call me up bitch i need your help with something
What are you gonna dress your daughter up as today to take her trick or treating? You already have the steve urkel look going for you! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 31 2008, 01:04 PM~12026709
> *hey you workin saturday.  call me up bitch i need your help with something
> What are you gonna dress your daughter up as today to take her trick or treating? You already have the steve urkel look going for you! :biggrin:
> *


I dont know Mexican Buda :biggrin: Im be working


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

wuts up guyz happy halloween


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 31 2008, 02:21 PM~12027446
> *wuts up guyz happy halloween
> *


happy halloween family


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm feels gooooood to work on a bike again :biggrin:  already started milz, cut some thangs of and started cutting some metal too :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 2 2008, 02:22 PM~12039989
> *damm feels gooooood to work on a bike again  :biggrin:    already started milz, cut some thangs of and started cutting some metal too  :0
> *


bussy mofo :biggrin:  

ttt for ATR customs


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Nov 2 2008, 02:22 PM~12039989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup bro, hows things going


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 3 2008, 05:39 PM~12046033
> *bussy mofo :biggrin:
> 
> ttt for ATR customs
> *


come online fool, i got some pics to send you!!! its looking real good, i like it alot myself :0 :0 :0 i'm working on it like if it was my bike so it will be great, don't worry


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 3 2008, 10:15 AM~12046345
> *come online fool, i got some pics to send you!!! its looking real good, i like it alot myself  :0  :0  :0  i'm working on it like if it was my bike so it will be great, don't worry
> *


shit iv been playin playstation all night long :uh: :biggrin: 
yeah no shit homie I belive you on that


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

So are yall guys going to want any plaques? PM me and let me know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ooo


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 4 2008, 02:42 PM~12059324
> *So are yall guys going to want any plaques? PM me and let me know
> *


any pics homie?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 5 2008, 08:38 AM~12068161
> *any pics homie?
> *



I dont have any pics but Tony has some they are the same. I m doing some major cleanning up around the garage due to the truck being broken apart. Let me know asap


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup everyone


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

whats up exclusive


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good bro, putting in some work on milz bike, on one of my cars and should be starting on the trike soon too :biggrin: going to a show today to see whats up and about to take the 64 out cuz the weather is nice :biggrin: 

how everything out there


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Doing good just send soem parts to get engraved


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0  got to hit you up one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 8 2008, 02:52 AM~12097390
> *all good bro, putting in some work on milz bike, on one of my cars and should be starting on the trike soon too  :biggrin:  going to a show today to see whats up and about to take the 64 out cuz the weather is nice  :biggrin:
> 
> how everything out there
> *


what show?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 8 2008, 04:39 AM~12097456
> *what show?
> *


how shit its tuning salon today :0 
fuck, I might go tomorow


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 8 2008, 12:40 PM~12097458
> *how shit its tuning salon today :0
> fuck, I might go tomorow
> *


not worth it homz, just back home, incredible how i could pay entrance for that shit :uh: there was ALOT OF OPEN SPACES but i NEVER had a response to show the bikes out there :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 8 2008, 12:02 PM~12099037
> *not worth it homz, just back home, incredible how i could pay entrance for that shit  :uh:  there was ALOT OF OPEN SPACES but i NEVER had a response to show the bikes out there  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fuck that, I didn't even go, it's no home for lowriders


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man i've been seein exclusive bikes and all i can say is damn


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks homie  

and still theres some bikes that still have to come out and others that are getting a make over so stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 AM~12124395
> *thanks homie
> 
> and still theres some bikes that still have to come out and others that are getting a make over so stay tuned  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 O rly :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah thats what i heard and suddenly there was a frame and metal all over my basement :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 11 2008, 11:14 AM~12124280
> *man i've been seein exclusive bikes and all i can say is damn
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup REC :wave:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well everyone as long as it is cool with rec now you guys have a indy chapter starring me post pics of my trike asap


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 13 2008, 05:17 PM~12144520
> *well everyone as long as it is cool with rec now you guys have a indy chapter starring me post pics of my trike asap
> *


 :0  welcome to the club bro


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 13 2008, 10:27 AM~12144582
> *:0    welcome to the club bro
> *


HELL YEAH THANKS GUYS


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 13 2008, 09:27 AM~12144582
> *:0    welcome to the club bro
> *


x2 welcome to the family homie


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i apreciate it feels good to be apart of a club


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 13 2008, 10:55 AM~12145408
> *i apreciate it feels good to be apart of a club
> *


Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Nov 13 2008, 10:17 AM~12144520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY CLUB GETS BIGGER ONCE AGAIN. 

I JUST RECEIVED MY REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE FOR THE RIGHTS FOR " EXCLUSIVE ". Too bad for me but suck for yall. I never told yall that I was going to register it I was waiting to make 2 years and just surprize some people to make it legit 100%. 

I dont want to talk shit or get people upset but its under my name now on certified paper. I suggest a name change or ........................ legal actions will be taken. PEACE!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 13 2008, 04:11 PM~12148518
> *MY CLUB GETS BIGGER ONCE AGAIN.
> 
> I JUST RECEIVED MY REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE FOR THE RIGHTS FOR " EXCLUSIVE ". Too bad for me but suck for yall. I never told yall that I was going to register it I was waiting to make 2 years and just surprize some people to make it legit 100%.
> ...


Pics or did it happen?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 05:28 PM~12148664
> *Pics or did it happen?
> *



I have better things to do than to prove this point. The club is over and we all know it. Much respect to all the members that hanged in there. I have better thing to do and a blazer to produce for next year show season. Much props to REC, TONY, MILZ, LOS, DEVIN, NOE, RAUL, JOHNNY B, AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES. We had our fun and good luck to all. Im out,


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so whats this all about once again? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 13 2008, 05:03 PM~12148952
> *I have better things to do than to prove this point. The club is over and we all know it. Much respect to all the members that hanged in there. I have better thing to do and a blazer to produce for next year show season. Much props to REC, TONY, MILZ, LOS, DEVIN, NOE, RAUL, JOHNNY B, AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES. We had our fun and good luck to all. Im out,
> *


Make sure you sue this guy too.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 13 2008, 06:20 PM~12149096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for your info. wise guy EXCLUSIVE is still alive in Cali 2 chapterz


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

wtf


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 13 2008, 05:33 PM~12149195
> *Just for your info. wise guy EXCLUSIVE is still alive in Cali 2 chapterz
> *


Wise guy? :dunno: Is that guy a member? I think that if your going to put your foot down and tell people whats what then you need to pull this other guy to the side and straighten him out.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 06:39 PM~12149242
> *Wise guy?  :dunno:  Is that guy a member? I think that if your going to put your foot down and tell people whats what then you need to pull this other guy to the side and straighten him out.
> *


There is no need to. People change Raul and Im moving on to bigger things. Everything is cool, I just PM REC to ask him if he wanted the paper work. I had my fun with EXCLUSIVE, im just moving on to bigger better things.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 13 2008, 05:42 PM~12149267
> *There is no need to. People change Raul and Im moving on to bigger things. Everything is cool, I just PM REC to ask him if he wanted the paper work. I had my fun with EXCLUSIVE, im just moving on to bigger better things.
> *


Thats great. It really warms my heart. I just remember walking by that truck and I didnt remember anyone posting a pic of it so I figured I would take a pic and post it when I get a chance. I would appreciate it if you were out driving around one day and you saw a guy with a Socios plaque or something and you brought it to my attention.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 13 2008, 05:11 PM~12148518
> *MY CLUB GETS BIGGER ONCE AGAIN.
> 
> I JUST RECEIVED MY REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE FOR THE RIGHTS FOR " EXCLUSIVE ". Too bad for me but suck for yall. I never told yall that I was going to register it I was waiting to make 2 years and just surprize some people to make it legit 100%.
> ...


GANGSTA!!!




> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 13 2008, 05:28 PM~12148664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAYMN!!! How long ago was that pic taken?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats a different logo too!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 06:54 PM~12149918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I took that sunday at the Traffic show in Upland California.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Exclusive is alive we aint going to were...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 13 2008, 11:03 PM~12153073
> *Exclusive is alive we aint going to were...
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up exclusive brothas


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 13 2008, 11:03 PM~12153073
> *Exclusive is alive we aint going to were...
> *


  you know it

@ drop'em: what new club did you join?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 14 2008, 08:33 AM~12154820
> *whut up exclusive brothas
> *


supp homie, like your signature :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 14 2008, 09:35 AM~12154832
> *  you know it
> 
> @ drop'em: what new club did you join?*



:nono:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 14 2008, 08:41 AM~12154877
> *:nono:
> *


you ride solo than?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

heard he startin a LUX chap! :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 09:27 AM~12155289
> *heard he startin a LUX chap! :0
> *


fo real?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

AN EXCLUSIVE C.C EXCLUSIVE PIC OF MY PROJECTS


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

SORRY AGAIN BOUT THE BIG ASS PICS AND THE DIRTY BASEMENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

why so serious?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

LOVE SEAT NOT DONE YET SO NO JOKES


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 14 2008, 11:13 AM~12155721
> *why so serious?
> *


SERIOUS BOUT WHAT


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Nov 14 2008, 10:21 AM~12155249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i heard a little something. :0 brotha


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 11:27 AM~12155877
> *i heard a little something. :0  brotha
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o shit member when dropem said he predicts I would join rollerz. LOL. Dont get mad fool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2008, 11:08 AM~12156267
> *o shit member when dropem said he predicts I would join rollerz. LOL. Dont get mad fool
> *


if you cant beat us join us :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 14 2008, 06:12 PM~12155699
> *AN EXCLUSIVE C.C EXCLUSIVE PIC OF MY PROJECTS
> 
> 
> ...


work in progress huh :0 :biggrin: don't worry, my basement is worse, there are carparts, bike parts, frames, wheelz, everything :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 12:10 PM~12156287
> *if you cant beat us join us :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

why you waiting to tell these ****** you are graduating jr. high and going straight to college


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 01:17 PM~12156973
> *why you waiting to tell these ****** you are graduating jr. high and going straight to college
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

*Hey I have 3 Exclusive Fender braces for a 16" Bike. $65 shipped takes them all I'll look for the pic when I get home.*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2008, 02:23 PM~12158088
> *Hey I have 3 Exclusive Fender braces for a 16" Bike.  $65 shipped takes them all I'll look for the pic when I get home.
> *


werent they for ragunnes?
where is he anyway?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up fam


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good out here, been real busy the last times, alot of shit going on, one thing is for sure should be finishing milz frame this month for sure


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 15 2008, 01:52 PM~12165709
> *all good out here, been real busy the last times, alot of shit going on, one thing is for sure should be finishing milz frame this month for sure
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2008, 02:23 PM~12158088
> *Hey I have 3 Exclusive Fender braces for a 16" Bike.  $65 shipped takes them all I'll look for the pic when I get home.
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 15 2008, 03:28 PM~12165892
> *
> *



Say Milz I have been real busy the last couple of days, I forgot to ship out your bars. I will do so asap, homie. My sister had her first baby n my first niece so we have been all excited and all. But I will ship your stuff out to D asap.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 07:51 AM~12178608
> *Say Milz I have been real busy the last couple of days, I forgot to ship out your bars. I will do so asap, homie. My sister had her first baby n my first niece so we have been all excited and all. But I will ship your stuff out to D asap.
> *


ok homie no prob congratz on the lil one


----------



## Stop-N-Hop Customz (Oct 13, 2008)

WHUTS UP EXCLUSIVE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stop-N-Hop Customz_@Nov 17 2008, 09:58 PM~12181663
> *WHUTS UP EXCLUSIVE
> *


chilling out here bro! hows things going out there? any progress on them projects?


----------



## Stop-N-Hop Customz (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah just waitin to get some wheels for the trike and still forming the frame


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

supp family


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 18 2008, 12:02 PM~12191261
> *
> *


hows problemas dos commin along for you :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

where everybody at? 
im on the psp checking how this shit works, its allright only that i cant see all the picz :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 18 2008, 01:51 PM~12192308
> *hows problemas dos commin along for you  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good just gave the green light to go all the way


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 18 2008, 10:58 PM~12197934
> *Looking good just gave the green light to go all the way
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

*Hey I have 3 Exclusive Fender braces for a 16" Bike. $65 shipped takes them all I'll look for the pic when I get home.*


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2008, 08:09 AM~12199617
> *Hey I have 3 Exclusive Fender braces for a 16" Bike.  $65 shipped takes them all I'll look for the pic when I get home.
> *


cool but nobody is builging a 16" that i know uv...
is ragunnes still in exclusive?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up fam


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup bro, hows things going out there  

here its allright, nothing new for the moment though :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro how is everything


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its allright out here, thinking of new ideas for the trike, waiting on parts for the 64 and working on milz bike too  :biggrin: 

hows things out your way


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2008, 06:55 AM~12218997
> *its allright out here, thinking of new ideas for the trike, waiting on parts for the 64 and working on milz bike too    :biggrin:
> 
> hows things out your way
> *


busy as hell geting ready for 09' have alot going on


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 21 2008, 05:02 AM~12219009
> *busy as hell geting ready for 09' have alot going on
> *


received the bars yet?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up  Getting a new shirt done this week black with white letters


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 21 2008, 09:15 AM~12219699
> *received the bars yet?
> *



Nope, I had to go to Austin for a seminar with for my company. I just got back inI will ship them out asap


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 21 2008, 10:00 AM~12220487
> *Nope, I had to go to Austin for a seminar with for my company. I just got back inI will ship them out asap
> *


ok, I count on you homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up family


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well exclusive ft.wayne is soon to have hopefully 4 new members all with either show ready bikes or projects that will be sho ready by summer hits


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 04:59 PM~12236978
> *well exclusive ft.wayne is soon to have hopefully 4 new members all with either show ready bikes or projects that will be sho ready by summer hits
> *


 Thats cool 09 is going to be good year


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

hell yeah hows ur bike commin


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 23 2008, 05:05 PM~12237001
> *hell yeah hows ur bike commin
> *


good its more like og problemas


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 24 2008, 01:01 AM~12236983
> *Thats cool  09 is going to be good year
> *


:yes:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

hey hey whuts up whats everyone doin besidesbuildin good shit for 09


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well ft.wayne exclusive has 2 new members now post pics soon


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 24 2008, 12:07 PM~12243130
> *well ft.wayne exclusive has 2 new members now post pics soon
> *


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Nov 24 2008, 09:26 PM~12243772
> *:wave:  :wave: Exclusive
> *


whatup USO   


things are going good out here, preparing for the new year, new ideas, new projects, new shows and alot of work ahead of us :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 24 2008, 02:33 PM~12243837
> *whatup USO
> things are going good out here, preparing for the new year, new ideas, new projects, new shows and alot of work ahead of us  :biggrin:
> *


Cool cool. I was visiting Belgum back in 93. I remember they had all kinds of differnt beers and whatever kind you was drinking, thats what kind of glass it came in. The name Palm stands out for some reason


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup thats belgium :biggrin: they always do that here, so that people can recognize what your drinking, i think its like a way to promote their product and we do have alot of beers, palm is a pretty strong beer maybe thats why it came up huh? :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 24 2008, 02:49 PM~12243968
> *yup thats belgium  :biggrin:  they always do that here, so that people can recognize what your drinking, i think its like a way to promote their product and we do have alot of beers, palm is a pretty strong beer maybe thats why it came up huh?  :biggrin:
> *


The good days of touring around the world and drinking beer. Damn I'm old


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

WHATS UP FAMILY BOUT TO DO BIG SHIT IN 09 EXCLUSIVE ALL THE WAY


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Nov 24 2008, 06:57 PM~12247091
> *WHATS UP FAMILY BOUT TO DO BIG SHIT IN 09 EXCLUSIVE ALL THE WAY
> *


Whats up  welcome to the club


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone if anyone need anything holla at me and doug give me a ring :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Nov 25 2008, 02:57 AM~12247091
> *WHATS UP FAMILY BOUT TO DO BIG SHIT IN 09 EXCLUSIVE ALL THE WAY
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 25 2008, 06:06 AM~12251628
> *
> *


sup bro...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Nov 24 2008, 06:57 PM~12247091
> *WHATS UP FAMILY BOUT TO DO BIG SHIT IN 09 EXCLUSIVE ALL THE WAY
> *


welcome to the family brother


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 24 2008, 10:55 PM~12250358
> *wuz up everyone if anyone need anything holla at me and doug give me a ring  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up D
reveived my handlebars yet :uh: ?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 25 2008, 11:40 AM~12253500
> *wuz up D
> reveived my handlebars yet  :uh: ?
> *



I will let you know when the handle are shipped. I havent been able to make it to the UPS location. Chill homie they will get there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2008, 06:35 PM~12253450
> *sup bro...
> *


its allright out here bro, puttin in some work for the new season, gotta be prepared for the show in may, you know them french boys ain't playin arround either :biggrin:  

hows things out there, fleetwood ready yet :0 :biggrin: ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie i have talked to rec and WICKED is the official sponsor for exclusive so if you need plaques or any custom bike parts hit me up and AMB1800 i will get you that price tomorrow


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up everyone whats new ohh i decided to do another bike its a 12 inch trike for my 2 year old,my sons green two wheeler almost ready waitin on some wheels and my daughters heart bike im doin the body work now doin 3-d tanks all over the bike


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 25 2008, 02:53 PM~12254667
> *its allright out here bro, puttin in some work for the new season, gotta be prepared for the show in may, you know them french boys ain't playin arround either  :biggrin:
> 
> hows things out there, fleetwood ready yet  :0  :biggrin: ?
> *


Yeah I have to say that bikes out of France and Belgium are real nice...They would do well in the U.S shows...  I can't wait to see the pics of the France Bike Championship...Should be awsome!!!   

Things are going good bro and the fleet is almost done...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 25 2008, 05:06 PM~12256719
> *ok homie i have talked to rec and WICKED is the official sponsor for exclusive so if you need plaques or any custom bike parts hit me up and AMB1800 i will get you that price tomorrow
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Nov 25 2008, 09:12 PM~12258018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Nov 26 2008, 01:06 AM~12256719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the level has increased alot in a very small time, if you look 2 years ago they were like 2 showbikes and the rest were streetbikes, now theres more showbikes then streetbikes :biggrin: the thing that is good is that most of it is home made because there arent no shops yet, so then the creativity on the bikes is increidible! the other thing thats good is that we all know each other, doesn't matter who wins or who loses, having a good time is what its all about


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2008, 02:35 PM~12262089
> *allright thats some good news   as for the price hit me up when you got it
> yeah the level has increased alot in a very small time, if you look 2 years ago they were like 2 showbikes and the rest were streetbikes, now theres more showbikes then streetbikes  :biggrin:  the thing that is good is that most of it is home made because there arent no shops yet, so then the creativity on the bikes is increidible! the other thing thats good is that we all know each other, doesn't matter who wins or who loses, having a good time is what its all about
> *


X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys I have 3 plaques that are plated. 2 of them are chrome n 1 fully engraved 2 tone. As you can see I dont need them anymore. Let meknow if any EXCLUSIVE member are in need of a plaque. I would let them go real cheap.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

good afternoon


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 08:56 AM~12262471
> *Hey guys I have 3 plaques that are plated. 2 of them are chrome n 1 fully engraved 2 tone. As you can see I dont need them anymore. Let meknow if any EXCLUSIVE member are in need of a plaque. I would let them go real cheap.
> *


how much


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

ALL CHROME $100


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 25 2008, 11:40 AM~12253500
> *wuz up D
> reveived my handlebars yet  :uh: ?
> *



SAY MILZ. I WAS ABLE TO GET OFF EARLY TODAY. I SHIPPED OUT SOME SHIT TO PHX. & I SHIPPED YOU HANDLEBARS OUT TOO. DARREN SHOULD HAVE THEM ON WEDNESDAY  . SORRY FOR THE HOLD UP


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats some good news  parts are gonna get plated then, some progress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo drop em. How much is one of them ex plaques?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 04:24 PM~12266637
> *yo drop em. How much is one of them ex plaques?
> *



Talk to REC homie. I have nothing to do with EXCLUSIVE no more.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!! EXCLUSIVE  BE SAFE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 05:10 PM~12266509
> *SAY MILZ. I WAS ABLE TO GET OFF EARLY TODAY. I SHIPPED OUT SOME SHIT TO PHX. & I SHIPPED YOU HANDLEBARS OUT TOO. DARREN SHOULD HAVE THEM ON WEDNESDAY  . SORRY FOR THE HOLD UP
> *


cool and did you throw one of them in the package? :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 27 2008, 12:49 AM~12271765
> *cool and did you throw one of them in the package?  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK I FORGOT, THERE AT MY HOMIE SHOP. I WILL GET THEM THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

happy thanksgiving exclusive hope everyone eats good and stays safe


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

happy thanksgivin family


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 03:10 PM~12266509
> *SAY MILZ. I WAS ABLE TO GET OFF EARLY TODAY. I SHIPPED OUT SOME SHIT TO PHX. & I SHIPPED YOU HANDLEBARS OUT TOO. DARREN SHOULD HAVE THEM ON WEDNESDAY  . SORRY FOR THE HOLD UP
> *


ok thanks homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 27 2008, 08:35 PM~12275592
> *happy thanksgivin family
> *


you celebrate that homie? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

come on msn i got some pics to send you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 27 2008, 09:34 AM~12273371
> *FUCK I FORGOT, THERE AT MY HOMIE SHOP. I WILL GET THEM THIS WEEKEND.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 27 2008, 12:40 PM~12275651
> *you celebrate that homie?  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> come on msn i got some pics to send you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up guys


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2008, 09:05 AM~12280721
> *whut up guys
> *


im good, just did some small electricity work on the display, other than that studying for the exams


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 29 2008, 06:42 AM~12286924
> *im good, just did some small electricity work on the display, other than that studying for the exams
> *


sounds fun


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: been there done that and sometimes its nog fun at all but gotta study hard for a good future  

by the way got an answer for a show in april, need to know the display measurements of the belgian chapter asap to let them know how much space we need! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 29 2008, 08:33 AM~12287218
> *:biggrin:  been there done that and sometimes its nog fun at all but gotta study hard for a good future
> 
> by the way got an answer for a show in april, need to know the display measurements of the belgian chapter asap to let them know how much space we need!  :biggrin:
> *


what show?
prolly won't be showin FS by then cuz it will be at djoces house so just the schwinn (has custom display and cherry passion


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

SIN Show organised by Scrapers CC. its indoor show in april, takin out the trike with simple display probaly


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up fam indiana in the house reppin to the full in 09


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hows things going out there bro?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 30 2008, 04:16 PM~12295405
> *hows things going out there bro?
> *


f**kin terrible we got bout 2 inches of snow from morning to night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 29 2008, 03:49 PM~12289437
> *SIN Show organised by Scrapers CC. its indoor show in april, takin out the trike with simple display probaly
> *


yeah me to , the schwinn and cherry on simple display


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:11 AM~12295757
> *f**kin terrible we got bout 2 inches of snow from morning to night
> *


damn that fucked up :0 out here we had like 2days of snow until know but the winter is still long so we will see :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 1 2008, 04:55 AM~12300178
> *damn that fucked up  :0  out here we had like 2days of snow until know but the winter is still long so we will see  :biggrin:
> *


post some pics of what it looks like over there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

snow is already gone homie, we got like 2days snow and then it melted down :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've only seen snow once im my life


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2008, 05:38 PM~12301160
> *i've only seen snow once im my life
> *


 :0 :0 damn, hows things out there by the way noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm alright, haven't done much


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 1 2008, 09:12 AM~12301021
> *post some pics of what it looks like over there
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

was it already redone in that pic??? mofucka is shinny as fuck now since they changed all the plates by stainless plates polished up :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats tight as f**k what the hell is it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its the atomium at brussels, it was build in 1958 for the brussels world fair, they reproduced a cell in a huge size :biggrin: 

now it looks like this and at night it lights all up










its like 10kms from my house :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

post up some more pics i think that other states and countrys are tight because where im from all we have is bars and corn


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 1 2008, 01:12 PM~12302296
> *its the atomium at brussels, it was build in 1958 for the brussels world fair, they reproduced a cell in a huge size  :biggrin:
> 
> now it looks like this and at night it lights all up
> ...


WTF!!!!!


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

This building actually represents an iron atom. :0 Many tourists visit it daily. 

This is at night:  

























mmmmm Chocolate :biggrin:  










* Sorry, BIG ASS PIC* :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup thats what belgium is about :biggrin: and fries too, don't know WHY you call them "french" fries if BELGIUM is the place to be for that  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Dec 1 2008, 12:44 PM~12302536
> *This building actually represents an iron atom.  :0  Many tourists visit it daily.
> 
> This is at night:
> ...


 :roflmao: wathup fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 1 2008, 12:12 PM~12302296
> *its the atomium at brussels, it was build in 1958 for the brussels world fair, they reproduced a cell in a huge size  :biggrin:
> 
> now it looks like this and at night it lights all up
> ...


  I would love to go out there and check that out. What do they have inside? Any restaurants or shops or?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

they have a sort of restaurant in the top sphere where you also have a view of the whole city, the rest of the spheres are like a museum where you can see many pictures and objects from the expo of 1958 and also of the build of the atomium. since they renovated it they did some new things probaly but i don't know didn't go check it out yet :biggrin: by the way if you plan on comming out here let us know, we could meet up and show you arround


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

would love too some day just to see the sites


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

gonna try something new for paint in 09 just gonna have to see how it turns out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Still got these for sale for a 16" bike










$65 shipped for all


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2008, 11:41 PM~12319163
> *Still got these for sale for a 16" bike
> 
> 
> ...


or someone could cut them and make mini plaques :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

they could be bumpers :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2008, 09:45 PM~12319219
> *or someone could cut them and make mini plaques :cheesy:
> *


not a bad idea  
could you do that Tony I think youl get em saled faster cuz nobody is workin on a 16" right now (i think)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Dec 3 2008, 07:45 AM~12319219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can be anything you want. You could cut them and make top license plate frames out of them too


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up whut up only good shit for 09


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

a real builder cant sleep


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WHATS UP FOOKERS !


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que onda wey


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Just here working fool, staying busy. How are you n the fam.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

doing good, and you all


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Real good. Finally we got my son surgery out of the way and he doing much better. Just waiting for 3:30 now to go home and get reay for the weekend.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 5 2008, 10:17 AM~12343638
> *Real good. Finally we got my son surgery out of the way and he doing much better. Just waiting for 3:30 now to go home and get reay for the weekend.
> *


if u dont mind my askin what did ur son have surgery on my daughter has to have surgery on her lip she has a clef lip and palllet


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 5 2008, 10:51 AM~12343949
> *if u dont mind my askin what did ur son have surgery on my daughter has to have surgery on her lip she has a clef lip and palllet
> *


He had 3 procedures done:
1) He had constant nose bleeds, so they fixed that
2) Tubes in both ears
3) tonsils n abnoids were taken out


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 5 2008, 11:21 AM~12344799
> *He had 3 procedures done:
> 1) He had constant nose bleeds, so they fixed that
> 2) Tubes in both ears
> ...


hope he does well


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn hope he get real well soon


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

x2, by the way, i saw your selling the blazer :0


for the rest, wheres everybody at and what has been everybody up to? :wave:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up fam shit in the garage to blow up in 09


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

same here bro, cold as fuck to work outside though and i can only weld outside


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:29 AM~12378152
> *
> *


Q-VO LOCO?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats up workin in the rain and snow today
ahh man page 22 im the shit


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 9 2008, 12:31 PM~12379861
> *whats up  workin in the rain and snow today
> *


no snow here but cold as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 9 2008, 08:32 PM~12379866
> *no snow here but cold as fuck  :biggrin:
> *


x2 it snowed a little though, i was cutting some wood when it was snowing hno: hno:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 9 2008, 08:40 PM~12379930
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whatup bro  hows things out there :wave:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 9 2008, 01:43 PM~12379957
> *whatup bro    hows things out there :wave:
> *


Just enjoying my retirement. I'm working on a sound system for my daughters bike. Hope all is well out there!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 9 2008, 12:56 PM~12380056
> *Just enjoying my retirement. I'm working on a sound system for my daughters bike. Hope all is well out there!!
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Dec 9 2008, 08:56 PM~12380056
> *Just enjoying my retirement. I'm working on a sound system for my daughters bike. Hope all is well out there!!
> *


its allright out here (only the weather but we are used to it :biggrin: ) we are getting some work done on bikes, cars and even the house though :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn multi taskin thats whuts up almost got the love seat done for my daughters heart bike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 make sure to post some pics when you finish it


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

sure will


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

exclusive ft. wayne says whut up familia


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's AMB1800 badge and trim:*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 10 2008, 08:09 PM~12394498
> *Here's AMB1800 badge and trim:
> 
> 
> ...


i like :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 10 2008, 08:09 PM~12394498
> *Here's AMB1800 badge and trim:
> 
> 
> ...


  Exclusive doin good things


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 10 2008, 09:09 PM~12394498
> *Here's AMB1800 badge and trim:
> 
> 
> ...


man i likeee likeee exclusive doin big shit 09


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

26" semi custom beach crusier comin in the summer of 09 straight from Exclusive ft.wayne


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup everyone :wave:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts goin down fam


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

chillin homie, waiting on some parts for the car and the trike  supp with you?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup exclusive  

i sended out the pre registrations for the show in may, so milz when you check the mail let me know if theres a response


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 15 2008, 06:26 AM~12432842
> *whatup exclusive
> 
> i sended out the pre registrations for the show in may, so milz when you check the mail let me know if theres a response
> *


ok


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

:wave: :420:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up whut up check this out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

whats up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 16 2008, 06:22 AM~12441378
> *wuz up everyone
> *


supp D  you got me that quote bro for the plaque and for that "part"? :biggrin: let me know



> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 16 2008, 08:20 AM~12442552
> *whats up
> *


:wave:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up hey rec hit me up


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

where's everyone at in the garages huh


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 17 2008, 12:13 PM~12455795
> *where's everyone at in the garages huh
> *


not me i just finished my final exam so Im poppin coronas tonight :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12455795
> *where's everyone at in the garages huh
> *


nope was at the hospital the whole day...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 17 2008, 03:47 PM~12456940
> *nope was at the hospital the whole day...
> *


damn what happened


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 18 2008, 12:16 AM~12457792
> *damn what happened
> *


they removed my wisdom teeth, shit is fucked up, can't eat shiiiiiiiit for a couple of days :angry:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

owww fuck i had two root canals done on the same day a couple months back


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wathup family, got vacation commin up so I have to work but I got some free days where I can work on my bike.
@ Tony: let me know Djoce his exact price and the price you want cuz I need to make shure I get the money


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

can't tell bro, a lot of plans changed since the last price so i will have to contact him or wait until he gets the stuff that needs to be painted, i already have the boxes to pack everything up by the way


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

AMB1800 call me


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 18 2008, 11:42 AM~12465808
> *can't tell bro, a lot of plans changed since the last price so i will have to contact him or wait until he gets the stuff that needs to be painted, i already have the boxes to pack everything up by the way
> *


you got a PM homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

PM replied :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

CONGRATS TO C LO HAVING HIS NEW SON ON TUESDAY THE 23 WHAT A GREAT X-MAS GIFT


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats new


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 18 2008, 01:14 PM~12466098
> *CONGRATS TO C LO HAVING HIS NEW SON ON TUESDAY THE 23 WHAT A GREAT X-MAS GIFT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

congrats on the new born


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

congratz homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 20 2008, 06:36 PM~12485164
> *whut up
> *


mixed feelins about my bike, started workin today but turns out they changed my amount of hours so I will only urn 400$ not bad for 5 days of work but not enough for my paintjob so I won't be able to have the cash for the paint so I wont be able to bring out my bike in the big may lowrider show  
I will go though but I wont be able to bring it out at the show


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 21 2008, 01:40 PM~12488568
> *mixed feelins about my bike, started workin today but turns out they changed my amount of hours so I will only urn 400$ not bad for 5 days of work but not enough for my paintjob so I won't be able to have the cash for the paint so I wont be able to bring out my bike in the big may lowrider show
> I will go though but I wont be able to bring it out at the show
> *


thats fucked up bro, you sure you not gona make it?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 21 2008, 06:11 AM~12488588
> *thats fucked up bro, you sure you not gona make it?
> *


gotta pay darren for goldplating and you so that will already cost me about 300$ and Id rather make shure I have enough money so I can come out big than finish it with lil money.
I feel bad abouth it to but thats life homie.
maybee if I can find a weekend job but chances are small with the crisis bullshit and everything :uh:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup i feel you, but don't worry you can always finish it for a later show in the year like apow or what or for 2010 by the way do i still got to finish the frame quickly? if its realy sure your not going i can probaly start on the trike to have it done for the show. probaly that kevin ain't going either cuz we ain't gonna rent a truck for 2 only and i don't have enough room to take him with me, so i will have to load up the trailer and head off that way alone like in 2007, but no problem anywayz i'm sure i'm gonna have a good time with the french homies :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 21 2008, 06:53 AM~12488640
> *yup i feel you, but don't worry you can always finish it for a later show in the year like apow or what or for 2010 by the way do i still got to finish the frame quickly? if its realy sure your not going i can probaly start on the trike to have it done for the show. probaly that kevin ain't going either cuz we ain't gonna rent a truck for 2 only and i don't have enough room to take him with me, so i will have to load up the trailer and head off that way alone like in 2007, but no problem anywayz i'm sure i'm gonna have a good time with the french homies :biggrin:
> *


the bike isn't commin, I am   + im takin cherry in show style


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

im almost in


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 21 2008, 10:29 PM~12494507
> *im almost in
> *


yeah almost like i said just come to the meets

hahaha page 25 damn im good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 21 2008, 09:29 PM~12494507
> *im almost in
> *


in the club?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yup


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 22 2008, 09:42 AM~12497539
> *yup
> *


ccol, got any pics of his rides?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah there they are


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 22 2008, 12:24 PM~12498679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



chea there fo sho my bikes look better in person lol im getting the pinstriping done profesinally on the dimond plate bike this month and the corona bike will not look like that come this summer its all gana be changed up ill fill yall in when i hit the first meet


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

cool cant wait to see them in person


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 22 2008, 05:31 PM~12500929
> *chea there fo sho my bikes look better in person lol im getting the pinstriping done profesinally on the dimond plate bike this month and the corona bike will not look like that come this summer its all gana be changed up ill fill yall in when i hit the first meet
> *


yup ft.wayne prospect right now good guy lives down by the bottom of the state and coming to the top of the state for meets and picnis real down guy


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 22 2008, 04:33 PM~12500955
> *cool cant wait to see them in person
> *



yep im thinking of bringing one just for the hel of it to let look at and discover and im making that album of the bikes as we speak from the begining


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats whuts up sorry if we asked to many ?s last night at the meet just wanted to get to know u


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 22 2008, 04:37 PM~12501008
> *thats whuts up sorry if we asked to many ?s last night at the meet just wanted to get to know u
> *


bro thats cool sounds like yall are some ok people ya know "ya like to party" lol yeah i mostly get together and thats usually how it happens but it usually dont strt til i arrive )


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp family  still ain't recovered yet but worked on the trike anywayz, shit was fucked up though, all tires were flat, inch of dust on that bitch and some stuff that broke off during it last travel :uh:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

dman sounds like a ruff travel


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah there always happens something, plus last travel from the show all the bikes were in the same van probaly thats the reason, but even at home it takes damage cuz its in the garage and since its covered my family likes to throw things on there cuz they think that cover will hold it and dont do dammage :uh: but fuck it, keeps me busy :biggrin: 

started cutting some new parts yesterday by the way :cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

sounds like good shit


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah we will see how she will do on the next contest...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

MERRY X-MAS ALL MY EXCLUSIVE FAMILY BE SAFE AND EAT GOOD


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

merry xmas to all on behalve of the belgian chapter


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homie have a merry christmas!!!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 24 2008, 11:07 AM~12516911
> *MERRY X-MAS ALL MY EXCLUSIVE FAMILY BE SAFE AND EAT GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up family


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

merry christmas homies


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

merry x-mas


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 25 2008, 11:46 AM~12524358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same to you guys  

yo AMB I might have some reeeeaaaaal good news for you, I will let you know after 6pm


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts new everybody


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Dec 26 2008, 11:32 AM~12529439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey whatup, i'm picking up a big order of impala parts tomorrow :0 and picked up some hardlines today to make the plaque holder for the impala too and also some metal for milz bike  

whats new out there


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

gettin ready to get my daughters love seat aupulstered or how ever you spell it
jsut got the audio video stuff done


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 26 2008, 10:09 AM~12530223
> *gettin ready to get my daughters love seat aupulstered or how ever you spell it
> jsut got the audio video stuff done
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

upholsterd :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

o well thats what im getting done nexxted uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothers, made a trip to amsterdam today to pick up some goodies for the 64










this is gonna refresh her good  big thanks to Edwin from Majestics Amsterdam chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn thats whuts up post some pics of the 64


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 27 2008, 01:29 PM~12537365
> *whatup brothers, made a trip to amsterdam today to pick up some goodies for the 64
> 
> 
> ...


stuff looks good homz, just some zeniths clean set up, chrome belly and some small goldleaf and pinstripe accents and she is done


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn that would be some good shit


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

maybee later on a continental kit :0 uffin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

wouldn't fit in the garage with a continental kit :biggrin: plus i don't like it on 64's, continental kit is something for 58-59-60's impalas  

as for the rest we will wait and see, have sick ass ideas but don't know if i want to go full out on this one :cheesy:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn just want to see new pics


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

PROBLEMAS DEATH BUT NOT FOR LONG


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC+Dec 29 2008, 03:55 AM~12547104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatup bro :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 28 2008, 07:55 PM~12547104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
wathup homie


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 28 2008, 10:24 AM~12543376
> *wouldn't fit in the garage with a continental kit  :biggrin:  plus i don't like it on 64's, continental kit is something for 58-59-60's impalas
> 
> as for the rest we will wait and see, have sick ass ideas but don't know if i want to go full out on this one  :cheesy:
> *


just try to find a good balance between show worthy and drivable


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn rec cant stop wont stop


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up fam EXCLUSIVE all day everyday low riding isnt a hobby its a life style even my babies are EXCLUSIVE my two yr old representin


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up fam EXCLUSIVE all day everyday low riding isnt a hobby its a life style 
even my babies are EXCLUSIVE my two yr old representin


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up fam EXCLUSIVE all day everyday low riding isnt a hobby its a life style 
even my babies are EXCLUSIVE my two yr old representin


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut it do fam


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

EXCLUSIVE Photoshops skill's post them remember 2009 when need to star fresh with new art!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Dec 30 2008, 04:59 PM~12562863
> *
> *


wasup homie welcome to the club, any pics of your ride?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

naw his ride isnt done yet by summer of 09 it will be


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

happy new year to all my club brothers and layitlow homies out there!!!   

2009 gonna be good


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man 3 more hours till new year its 9:32 here and im feelin great happy new year


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

4:20 am 2009 out here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!**EXCLUSIVE *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

happy new year family


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 31 2008, 08:22 AM~12568396
> *naw his ride isnt done yet by summer of 09 it will be
> *


he won't be the only exclusive member that will be debuting his bike in the summer of 09 :nicoderm:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats whuts up


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 1 2009, 03:17 AM~12575819
> *happy new year family
> *


x2


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WUZ UP FOOKERS!

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 1 2009, 08:53 PM~12580421
> *WUZ UP FOOKERS!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS
> *


thx homie, whats the deal with that ride in your avi :nicoderm:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 2 2009, 02:17 PM~12582968
> *thx homie, whats the deal with that ride in your avi  :nicoderm:
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 2 2009, 06:21 AM~12582978
> *x2  :0  :biggrin:
> *


got more good newz dogg


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up how did everyones new years go man i was fu** ed up


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 2 2009, 08:57 AM~12583444
> *whut up how did everyones new years go man i was fu** ed up
> *


I had to work so was a lil tired but mine was cool, we had 500$ worth of fireworks :0 
I'm startin next weekend at mc donalds so more cash commin my way


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where u at rec?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 11:51 AM~12584145
> * where u at rec?
> *


Esta dormido con las nalgas paradas :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 2 2009, 07:17 AM~12582968
> *thx homie, whats the deal with that ride in your avi  :nicoderm:
> *


I bought it a couple of weeks ago. Its put up in the garage until my other project gets done. Then this fleetwood will come back out with a new look


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 2 2009, 11:24 AM~12584383
> *Esta dormido con las nalgas paradas  :biggrin:
> *


Thats how you like it  I know you miss big REC


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 2 2009, 12:35 PM~12584446
> *Thats how you like it    I know you miss big REC
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC+Jan 2 2009, 12:35 PM~12584446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PINCHE BOLA DE JOTOS


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good bro :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man almost had my love seat done for my daughters bike but s mounting it last night and dropped it and cracked the face plate  :uh: :angry:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn thats fucked up bro, but don't worry you'll get it fixed


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah its no thang got a nother deck layin around


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 2 2009, 11:26 AM~12584390
> *I bought it a couple of weeks ago. Its put up in the garage until my other project gets done. Then this fleetwood will come back out with a new look
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

exactly how many members do we have to this date just post how many members in ur chapter we have 5 now


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

we have 6 out here


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Baytown area just me at this time


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

THROWBACK :0 :0 










was at a car show like 2 years ago, started raining so we found a spot to prevent the rain from touching the bikes :biggrin:  

check out milz bike up in front, certainly one of the first with a modified frame in belgium, my trike was at the painters at that time  

kevin's bike behind it, still looks the same actualy only the rims changed :biggrin: and my street bike is somewhere in the back


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats whuts up man we had a great meet last night the vp and chris2low brought there bikes for the meet and chris2low even drove 3and a half hours to come to the meet so big ups to him and thanks for bringin that bad ass bike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 5 2009, 03:47 PM~12609607
> *thats whuts up man we had a great meet last night the vp and chris2low brought there bikes for the meet and chris2low even drove 3and a half hours to come to the meet so big ups to him and thanks for bringin that bad ass bike
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12609607
> *thats whuts up man we had a great meet last night the vp and chris2low brought there bikes for the meet and chris2low even drove 3and a half hours to come to the meet so big ups to him and thanks for bringin that bad ass bike
> *


props for all the homies, very cool of chris2low to drive all the way up there :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 4 2009, 03:50 PM~12603234
> *THROWBACK  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


always loved that pic


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12609607
> *thats whuts up man we had a great meet last night the vp and chris2low brought there bikes for the meet and chris2low even drove 3and a half hours to come to the meet so big ups to him and thanks for bringin that bad ass bike
> *


Thats what i call a true member big props to him


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 5 2009, 06:43 PM~12610504
> *always loved that pic
> *


 :biggrin: we should do a meeting too bro, theres a lot of stuff to discuss for 2009, already talked with stijn about it and hes down and probaly the rest is too


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

the ft.wayne chapter is workin on gettin all the bikes together fo a pic and even individual pics of each bike so u guy can c what we are workin with


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats whatsup  

anywayz, i'm off, 3am out here :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

its 9:00 here hey how much is belgium chocolate


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Jan 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12609607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thanx rec


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 5 2009, 06:33 PM~12614856
> *:biggrin:  we should do a meeting too bro, theres a lot of stuff to discuss for 2009, already talked with stijn about it and hes down and probaly the rest is too
> *


I was thinkin the same thing  
you just lemme know what date you thinkin of and let me know so I can help you out  
I would prolly take the volvo and cherry.
btw how are those plaques for the other homies commin along?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up familia


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 6 2009, 05:34 PM~12621030
> *I was thinkin the same thing
> you just lemme know what date you thinkin of and let me know so I can help you out
> I would prolly take the volvo and cherry.
> ...


i told them the shipped price for them, didn't hear any newz though, stijn found a hook up for getting the new shirts stiched though :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up its like 10:00 in the morning and nobodys woke up yet


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp bro, 4pm out here and still alot of snow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn really where im from it will either snow and get warm or it will be warm and start snowin


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 6 2009, 01:28 PM~12622760
> *i told them the shipped price for them, didn't hear any newz though, stijn found a hook up for getting the new shirts stiched though  :0
> *


ok thats good


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up everybody


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up  EXCLUSIVE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good out here  sup with the rest


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats goin down rec still waitin on some pics


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 9 2009, 08:55 AM~12651765
> *whats goin down rec still waitin on some pics
> *


I forgot ill get them tonight


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up fam how you all doing


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

whats up i see you are having a good stared this year with good deals


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2009, 03:14 AM~12668036
> *  whats up i see you are having a good stared this year  with good deals
> *


yea we are doing real good more and more customers hitting me up for work cause of other places lagging or fucking them over so i said hell i will run some sales to help people out  how is the family bro everything ok?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I am getting a custom president plaque made exclusive style soon
and well "problemas 2" should be a nice trike 
and the 16 is getting done just been busy on my projects


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2009, 03:19 AM~12668065
> *I am getting a custom president plaque made exclusive style soon
> and well "problemas  2" should be a nice trike
> and the 6 is getting done just been busy on my projects
> *


oh yes you know i have your back bro


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 11 2009, 02:19 AM~12668065
> *I am getting a custom president plaque made exclusive style soon
> and well "problemas  2" should be a nice trike
> and the 16 is getting done just been busy on my projects
> *


damn bro i didnt know it was gonna be a trike thats whuts up


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

the venom bike is almost done and the 12 inch will be done in the next couple weeks and the heart bike is not yet there but soon no camera or i would post up pics


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

its my lil mans birthday today so happy birthday to him


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 11 2009, 09:57 AM~12669143
> *its my lil mans birthday today so happy birthday to him
> *


happy birthday to the lil one


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

happy bday


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up this is for just the indiana chapter we have moved the meet next week to saturday not sunday any? pm me or call me


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yo tony we need to organise a meet soon


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah man meets are fun every one gets together and has my wife make hottttttttttt wings


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)

AYY I GOT SOME PICS OF SOME OF THE BIKES IN THE FT.WAYNE CHAPTER BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THEM SMALLER SO SEND ME THE INFO ON HOW TO DO THAT OR JUST BARE WITH THE BIG ASS PICS


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Image uploader
Tiny Pics
Down load pic
Resize =>select ->Message board (640X480)
then Upload 
copy under message board 
then paste on your replies


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 12 2009, 08:40 PM~12685407
> *Image uploader
> Tiny Pics
> Down load pic
> ...


  Thanks for your help


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12685595
> *  Thanks for your help
> *


no problem I was in the same boat when I started


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 AM~12679333
> *yeah man meets are fun.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 12 2009, 10:07 PM~12685930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 09:07 PM~12685930
> *
> *


haha thats a good one but half u kids couldnt even handle my wife


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM_@Jan 12 2009, 10:11 PM~12686001
> *haha thats a good one but half u kids couldnt even handle my wife
> *


SA ROLLERZ is like 40 years old. and are you saying that 68chevy and you are the same person? :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 09:13 PM~12686049
> *SA ROLLERZ is like 40 years old. and are you saying that 68chevy and you are the same person? :scrutinize:
> *


***** i aint that old yet. and yea i think he just admitted to being the same nerd


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 10:14 PM~12686073
> ****** i aint that old yet. and yea i think he just admitted to being the same nerd
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM_@Jan 12 2009, 09:11 PM~12686001
> *haha thats a good one but half u kids couldnt even handle my wife
> *


thats an even better one


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)

damnare u like 12 or 13 y dont u go find a girl and stop jackin ur monkey to kiddie porn ***


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM_@Jan 12 2009, 09:16 PM~12686114
> *damnare u like 12 or 13 y dont u go find a girl and stop jackin ur monkey to kiddie porn ***
> *


hurry and swith screen names and respond to this one


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

lol hmm so this is how exclusive prez are supposed to act?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 12 2009, 10:21 PM~12686217
> *lol hmm so this is how exclusive prez are supposed to act?
> *


Damn......


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM_@Jan 12 2009, 09:11 PM~12686001
> *haha thats a good one but half u kids couldnt even handle my wife
> *


hahaha 

what up exclusive


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up exclusive


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

rec call me bro


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 13 2009, 07:37 PM~12695871
> *rec call me bro
> *



sup 68 ima call u tomarrow and see whats up with ya bro 

reppin exclusive worldwide ft/wayne chapter


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

tryin to sell my twisted parts for cheap so if interested pm me


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yow milz, looks like 2009 is gonna be a great year, there are already 3 to 4 shows were they expect us at :biggrin: one of them is outdoor so i hope for nice weather, never did a outdoor show with the trike  i got responses like "we know your club bikes, we saw them at a couple of shows and loved them" :biggrin: makin a name out there


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 14 2009, 01:30 PM~12702960
> *yow milz, looks like 2009 is gonna be a great year, there are already 3 to 4 shows were they expect us at  :biggrin: one of them is outdoor so i hope for nice weather, never did a outdoor show with the trike    i got responses like "we know your club bikes, we saw them at a couple of shows and loved them"  :biggrin: makin a name out there
> *


cool i love out door show there the best if its sunny even better


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

yo REC thinkin of makin that frame a trike, think it'll be best...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jan 14 2009, 02:53 PM~12703658
> *yo REC thinkin of makin that frame a trike, think it'll be best...
> *


 :0 that would be nice i like that idea


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 14 2009, 02:00 PM~12703192
> *cool  i love out door show there the best if its sunny even better
> *


x2, sunlight is the only light a lowrider needs


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 14 2009, 08:08 PM~12705527
> *:0  that would be nice i like that idea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats crackin eeeerybody


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jan 15 2009, 10:19 AM~12712583
> *:biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see it at a local show


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 15 2009, 07:56 PM~12717815
> *cant wait to see it at a local show
> *


damn wish i was local lol


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut it do family hope everyone stays safe out there we got like 6 inches of snow here


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 16 2009, 11:28 AM~12723283
> *whut it do family hope everyone stays safe out there we got like 6 inches of snow here
> *



haha we gota foot and like -7 its a cold one were i live damn 

wut up kin


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 16 2009, 12:49 PM~12723500
> *haha we gota foot and like -7 its a cold one were i live damn
> 
> wut up kin
> *


whut up with u not much here just gettin ready to send the frame to rec soon and yeah its like 5 below


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good over here  started the plaque holder for the sixfo :0 can't wait to finish it and see it shining in the back  

supp with you bro?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2009, 08:57 AM~12731707
> *all good over here    started the plaque holder for the sixfo  :0 can't wait to finish it and see it shining in the back
> 
> supp with you bro?
> *


once finished you need to let me steal the idea :roflmao: JK homie.
so homie hows my bike commin along?
I need to thank you for hookin up that good price for djoce!  

big props to my homie AMB and Djoce


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you know i got you covered   

as for your bike, everything is cutout, been checking the weather out and they still givin rain :angry: hope theres one day that its dry so we can weld it in the backyard :cheesy: pretty fucked up since i don't have my workshop anymore


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up fam


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2009, 09:57 AM~12732053
> *you know i got you covered
> 
> as for your bike, everything is cutout, been checking the weather out and they still givin rain  :angry:  hope theres one day that its dry so we can weld it in the backyard  :cheesy: pretty fucked up since i don't have my workshop anymore
> *


yeah I can imagine that would be fucked up.
once the paint is done etc, you and me can get together and put the bike together  
make sure you come with the impala ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C Lo+Jan 17 2009, 06:33 PM~12732300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem, maybe we could do some sort of club meeting mean while :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 17 2009, 12:55 PM~12733206
> *supp bro :wave:
> no problem, maybe we could do some sort of club meeting mean while  :biggrin:
> *


you kno Im down bro


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up it was c lo's sons bday today so happy b day to him


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 18 2009, 04:35 PM~12741997
> *whuts up it was c lo's sons bday today so happy b day to him
> *


happy birthday lil homie.
wathup family, any newz?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

what up what it be KIN 

REPPIN EXCLUSIVE WORLDWIDE 

for sure 09 

ya digg :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up everybody gettin shirts made soon


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up fam got some big news Im gettin married on valentines day


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:21 PM~12764254
> *whuts up everybody gettin shirts made soon
> *



Talkin bout gettin hats too


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 20 2009, 07:21 PM~12764254
> *whuts up everybody gettin shirts made soon
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

congrats now she really has ur balls


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

Now Doug you should already know who daddy is lol


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah............ i think her name is nikki


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

At least my mom lets me leave the house when I want lol :twak:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

alright thats enough of that this is a club site


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 21 2009, 02:47 AM~12768865
> *
> *


x2


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt for Exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup EXCLUSIVE?  :biggrin: 

i received my goldplated badge trim today :0 looking good!!! just gotta polish the badge now and install it on the trike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats good shit bro post pics after


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2009, 06:47 AM~12780276
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this *****  :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

tried to mount it today, noticed that i can't put it on because of the airbag  i totaly forgat about the airbag sitting in the way... meh i'll figure something out :biggrin: 

drilled some holes in my car plaque too :0 :0 just gotta bend the hardlines and polish them and my plaque is ready to be installed in the 64


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Whats up homies


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2009, 10:14 AM~12781296
> *tried to mount it today, noticed that i can't put it on because of the airbag    i totaly forgat about the airbag sitting in the way... meh i'll figure something out  :biggrin:
> 
> drilled some holes in my car plaque too  :0  :0  just gotta bend the hardlines and polish them and my plaque is ready to be installed in the 64
> *


how is tha airbag in the way?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 22 2009, 11:14 AM~12781296
> *tried to mount it today, noticed that i can't put it on because of the airbag    i totaly forgat about the airbag sitting in the way... meh i'll figure something out  :biggrin:
> 
> drilled some holes in my car plaque too  :0  :0  just gotta bend the hardlines and polish them and my plaque is ready to be installed in the 64
> *


cant wait to see that


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

wut up 68 

and wut up exclusive anything goin down for the week end ?


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

REC YOU NEED TO PICK UP YOUR FRAME


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 23 2009, 06:56 AM~12789150
> *  REC YOU NEED TO PICK UP YOUR FRAME
> *


 :0 :0 whatup Manny :wave: looks like good news for rec


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 22 2009, 09:24 PM~12782973
> *how is tha airbag in the way?
> *


the airbag is bolted on the ring and it sits in front of the upper cup and about 3mm from hitting the frame, the badge and trim fits between the upper and lower cup so my airbag is in the way, gotta bend the ring, or put a spacer between the ring and the bag so that it can fit, i'll figure something out to put it on there :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Jan 22 2009, 11:56 PM~12789150
> *  REC YOU NEED TO PICK UP YOUR FRAME
> *


sounds good rec cant wait to see it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 23 2009, 04:41 AM~12790320
> *the airbag is bolted on the ring and it sits in front of the upper cup and about 3mm from hitting the frame, the badge and trim fits between the upper and lower cup so my airbag is in the way, gotta bend the ring, or put a spacer between the ring and the bag so that it can fit, i'll figure something out to put it on there  :biggrin:
> *


you always figure shit out


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 22 2009, 10:04 PM~12788439
> *wut up 68
> 
> and wut up exclusive anything goin down for the week end ?
> *


work


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 23 2009, 02:56 PM~12794612
> *work
> *



haha mee too ima haven to go in and work as a janitor at the school


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HI, REC
HOPE U AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A BLESSED NEW YEAR. HOPE U CAN MAKE IT TO BABY ROLAND BENEFIT.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm back with a new project


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 24 2009, 12:43 PM~12801869
> *i'm back with a new project
> *


let see some pics


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 24 2009, 12:39 PM~12802315
> *let see some pics
> *


so far it's only chrome ut looks like my old project that i sold for 1000 after i painted it blue and added some murals this one i might use in my music video which is coming up


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 24 2009, 11:43 AM~12801869
> *i'm back with a new project
> *


damn I haven't heard from you in a long time :0 
how you been homie?


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 24 2009, 02:20 PM~12802980
> *damn I haven't heard from you in a long time :0
> how you been homie?
> *


real nice cuzz where to start
1 i don't crip anymore
2 i got signed
3 i got laid 12 times at the age of 13-15 (whoa)
4 i sold a beat for 5000
5 i ghostwrote a album which made me 6000 and him 1000 (well not that good)
6 well that's it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

What's up by brothers, i know i haven't been on much, but i still got My Exclusive plaque, good things coming out from South Texas in the near future if all things go well


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

What up fam whats goin on with everybody?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good out here


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats goin on exclusive family how are things goin


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 PM~12806481
> *What's up by brothers, i know i haven't been on much, but i still got My Exclusive plaque, good things coming out from South Texas in the near future if all things go well
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 24 2009, 04:39 PM~12803120
> *real nice cuzz where to start
> 1 i don't crip anymore
> 2 i got signed
> ...


 :0 you have a myspace?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 25 2009, 08:27 PM~12812909
> *:0  you have a myspace?
> *



does he rap ?


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 25 2009, 08:27 PM~12812909
> *:0  you have a myspace?
> *


nawh i got a youtube but i took my song off after somebody claimed it as theres


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 25 2009, 09:04 PM~12813344
> *nawh i got a youtube but i took my song off after somebody claimed it as theres
> *



got any other songs ya did i wanna see em :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 25 2009, 09:11 PM~12813432
> *got any other songs ya did i wanna see em  :biggrin:
> *


only beats i made homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp everybody :wave:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 26 2009, 02:20 PM~12813542
> *only beats i made homie
> *


what programs do you use bro?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low+Jan 25 2009, 08:59 PM~12813287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exclusive reunion up in here :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 26 2009, 08:42 AM~12816711
> *exclusive reunion up in here :biggrin:
> *


ahh hell yeah thats whuts up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sn yall still have that Alabama chap


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 03:20 PM~12820014
> *sn yall still have that Alabama chap
> *


i got 12 people down here lowriding so yeah


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats whut it do


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt for EXCLUSIVE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hows everyone doing?


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

alls good here how bout yall


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up family


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 07:21 AM~11879210
> *i think its all bullshit, Drop 'em is known for bullshitting people and it seems that its working again, him and REC have gotten on here in the past and acted like they were fighting....something new busting out at that show....nice try kids...
> 
> werent you wearing your oragne Exclusive shirt just this past weekend in Vegas, Drop 'em?????
> *


That was some funny shit there huh! Chad. Just reading some old shit. Something did happen, but not what you expected.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 28 2009, 12:45 PM~12837815
> *That was some funny shit there huh! Chad. Just reading some old shit. Something did happen, but not what you expected.
> 
> 
> ...


great


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 28 2009, 02:30 PM~12838189
> *great
> *


 :biggrin: I DONT LIKE 2 FACE PEOPLE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 28 2009, 03:35 PM~12838258
> *:biggrin:  I DONT LIKE 2 FACE PEOPLE.
> *


damn that was the funnyest thang i have heard all day lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 28 2009, 02:38 PM~12838295
> *damn that was the funnyest thang i have heard all day lmfao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That wasnt funny BIG D! I probably shouldnt of said that but oh well I speak my mind or what you people would say the TRUTH.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 28 2009, 03:43 PM~12838361
> *That wasnt funny BIG D! I probably shouldnt of said that but oh well I speak my mind or what you people would say the TRUTH.
> *


i do not speak my mind cause people get but hurt on the TRUTH they can not stand looking in the mirror and seeing what they really are :uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 28 2009, 02:53 PM~12838452
> *i do not speak my mind cause people get but hurt on the TRUTH they can not stand looking in the mirror and seeing what they really are :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 28 2009, 01:53 PM~12838452
> *i do not speak my mind cause people get but hurt on the TRUTH they can not stand looking in the mirror and seeing what they really are :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 28 2009, 01:45 PM~12837815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i got mad respect for rollerz but this is an EXCLUSIVE topic


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 29 2009, 11:40 AM~12849014
> *man i got mad respect for rollerz but this is an EXCLUSIVE topic
> *


x2, hes just playin tho  
whatup my family?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

tired bro, thank god tomorrow its Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 29 2009, 02:02 PM~12850276
> *tired bro, thank god tomorrow its Friday!!!!!!!!
> *


***** you at home all the time I gotta get off sgool straight to Mickie Dz and work till 10pm


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

***** stfu i'm working foooool, whole week already! :biggrin: wished i was still in school, those were the days


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 29 2009, 02:20 PM~12850489
> ****** stfu i'm working foooool, whole week already!  :biggrin:  wished i was still in school, those were the days
> *


fo real, my man :biggrin: 
where you workin at right now?
If I where your I would go back after this year (to school) with all the laguages you speak you can urn alot of $


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

working this week substituting some fool thats sick at my old job (interim job), there aren't alot of job offers though, shit is fucked up but can't go back to school, got a impala that needs to be payed off...


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

post a pic of it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

never saw my 64 bro :0 check it out:


























all OG for the moment, got some good ideas for it but i'm not in a hurry though got my whole life to get it done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo amb. How much did it cost


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

where did u find it so clean


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

ow not alot, a couple of my organs thats all :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 29 2009, 11:15 PM~12851002
> *where did u find it so clean
> *


found it in brussels, 10km from my place :0 the ex-owner told me that he got the car from an old guy that had it sitting in its living room, don't know if its true but its possible :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 29 2009, 11:18 PM~12851021
> *found it in brussels, 10km from my place  :0 the ex-owner told me that he got the car
> from an old guy that had it sitting in its living room, don't know if its true but its possible  :biggrin:
> *


I call Bullsh*t!!, 

i tried puttin mine in the kitchen, and it fucked up my house :0 
















:biggrin: Nice ride Bro


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

***** whaaaaaaaaat? what you want the 2 o 7 in the kitchen for :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 29 2009, 11:40 AM~12849014
> *man i got mad respect for rollerz but this is an EXCLUSIVE topic
> *


***** shut-up before I break what I help START. ***** you dont even know me, you got that EXCLUSIVE shit pumping threw your blood cause of REC n ME.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 29 2009, 05:33 PM~12851713
> ****** shut-up before I break what I help START. ***** you dont even know me, you got that EXCLUSIVE shit pumping threw your blood cause of REC n ME.
> *


yeah i know thanks for helpin start a great club


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 29 2009, 03:47 PM~12850771
> *never saw my 64 bro  :0  check it out:
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice and dont rush it cause the best shit will come with patcience


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yo amb
ill trade u my mom and a pink robe and ill pay shippin for it


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jan 31 2009, 05:05 AM~12863275
> *:wave:
> *


hey whatup? :wave: been a while huh? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how you all doing


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

plaque and holder  just need to polish the hardlines










this is how it should look like only that half of the hardline will not be visible cause it will be behind the seat  










gonna go test it on the 64 one of these days :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2009, 02:48 PM~12867701
> *plaque and holder    just need to polish the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2009, 12:48 PM~12867701
> *plaque and holder    just need to polish the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 31 2009, 12:48 PM~12867701
> *plaque and holder    just need to polish the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


can you make me one :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=247945541

exclusive ft.wayne's myspace add us to ur friends if u have myspace


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up family happy monday


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz UP homies? Yo AMB that shit is looking good bro. 

I still have 2 chrome plaques (BIKE) if anyone needs one. Just holla at me or REC. The issues that happen in the past have been squashed. Just PM me or pm him so he can get them from me


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 2 2009, 11:30 AM~12881900
> *Wuz UP homies? Yo AMB that shit is looking good bro.
> 
> I still have 2 chrome plaques (BIKE) if anyone needs one. Just holla at me or REC. The issues that happen in the past have been squashed. Just PM me or pm him so he can get them from me
> *


you still have an engraved one?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 2 2009, 07:30 PM~12881900
> *Wuz UP homies? Yo AMB that shit is looking good bro.
> 
> *


thanks bro, been engraving the last 3days too, pics soon :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 2 2009, 12:01 PM~12882153
> *you still have an engraved one?
> *



Nope that one is gone already homie


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 2 2009, 01:48 PM~12883018
> *Nope that one is gone already homie
> *


Ok, I might get at you real soon for one of the chrome plaques  
whats your price homie?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2009, 02:49 AM~12890972
> *Ok, I might get at you real soon for one of the chrome plaques
> whats your price homie?
> *


I forgot to get with REC last night on that, he came over to the house and we talked about several things but we didnt talk about the plaques. I will get with him and see what kind of hook up I can spare it will be a good one especially the way the economy is going right now.lol


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

MAN LET ME KNOW TOO


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 3 2009, 07:21 AM~12891385
> *MAN LET ME KNOW TOO
> *


you guys need one more than me so you get first at him, remember homeboy, as an exclusive member you have to have a plaque


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 3 2009, 07:09 AM~12891349
> *I forgot to get with REC last night on that, he came over to the house and we talked about several things but we didnt talk about the plaques. I will get with him and see what kind of hook up I can spare it will be a good one especially the way the economy is going right now.lol
> *


nice homie, good to hear yall worked everything out  
I love your caddy homie, if me and tony are in texas one day you gotta let me take a ride in it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2009, 08:22 AM~12891648
> *nice homie, good to hear yall worked everything out
> I love your caddy homie, if me and tony are in texas one day you gotta let me take a ride in it :biggrin:
> *



When yall boys come to TEXAS................... Plans in the workz or what.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2009, 09:20 AM~12891640
> *you guys need one more than me so you get first at him, remember homeboy, as an exclusive member you have to have a plaque
> 
> 
> *


i got a permanent plaque ill post it later


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 AM~12891824
> *i got a permanent plaque ill post it later
> *


 :0 The one I got its ORIGINAL


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 AM~12891824
> *i got a permanent plaque ill post it later
> *


cool fam didn't kno that, nice hearin that bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 3 2009, 08:23 AM~12891661
> *When yall boys come to TEXAS................... Plans in the workz or what.
> *


im defenitly going to Vegas one of the upcomming years.
Just gotta make sure I get tony to go with me lol.
when I go I would prolly go in the summer of 2010  
hope we can meet over there and have lil reunion lol :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2009, 09:21 AM~12892125
> *im defenitly going to Vegas one of the upcomming years.
> Just gotta make sure I get tony to go with me lol.
> when I go I would prolly go in the summer of 2010
> ...



It felt like a reunion last night, REC showed up then LOS-SPIDERMAN showed up then Devin( Screwhead) called me. It was tight but fellt wierd but oh well we cool and thats what matters.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

don't know when i'm going out there but when i do i'm bringing a project car with me back to belgium for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats what up c lo is posting the pics of the tatt it looks good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 3 2009, 09:29 AM~12892229
> *don't know when i'm going out there but when i do i'm bringing a project car with me back to belgium for sure  :biggrin:
> *


I just talked to my parents and Im planning on doing an extra month of work in the summer vacation to go to vegas in oktober this year  I still need to organise alot but I think i will go (you only live once right :biggrin: ) lemme kno if you wanna go with me tony maybee we can go with majestics amsterdam and stay with them in the same motel.
I'll get at you to talk this over on msn


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 3 2009, 09:46 AM~12892408
> *thats what up c lo is posting the pics of the tatt it looks good
> *


dedication


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

for life


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 3 2009, 02:52 PM~12893979
> *I just talked to my parents and Im planning on doing an extra month of work in the summer vacation to go to vegas in oktober this year   I still need to organise alot but I think i will go (you only live once right  :biggrin: ) lemme kno if you wanna go with me tony maybee we can go with majestics amsterdam and stay with them in the same motel.
> I'll get at you to talk this over on msn
> *


so I see french will be spoken in Vegas this year just not with the same accent...  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2009, 10:08 PM~12899886
> *so I see french will be spoken in Vegas this year just not with the same accent...   :biggrin:
> *


I don't speak any french lol just english and dutch :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

don't know if i'm going this year milz, westbarrio homie asked me too but i don't know, got other plans first...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 4 2009, 06:15 AM~12901791
> *I don't speak any french lol just english and dutch  :biggrin:
> *


ok you are not from the french part of Belgium?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 AM~12902226
> *don't know if i'm going this year milz, westbarrio homie asked me too but i don't know, got other plans first...
> *


fais toi plaisir et viens au Super Show...Ca va etre fou!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2009, 08:12 AM~12902420
> *fais toi plaisir et viens au Super Show...Ca va etre fou!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Did you just asked him if he was going to the super show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 4 2009, 10:18 AM~12902465
> *Did you just asked him if he was going to the super show
> *


yes kind of...I told him to give himself that gift...Coming to the Super Show...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2009, 08:22 AM~12902503
> *yes kind of...I told him to give himself that gift...Coming to the Super Show...
> *


I took some classes in school Im getting better.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2009, 04:12 PM~12902420
> *fais toi plaisir et viens au Super Show...Ca va etre fou!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X10000000000000
bordel antho viens avec nous ca va etre dingue et puis on aura (j'aurai) besoin d'un bon translator!!! :biggrin: 
Deja le Supershow c'est pas tous les jours mais alors avec les potos :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 4 2009, 08:10 AM~12902412
> *ok you are not from the french part of Belgium?
> *


nope


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 4 2009, 07:38 AM~12902226
> *don't know if i'm going this year milz, westbarrio homie asked me too but i don't know, got other plans first...
> *


ok anyway I would be down it would be real nice if me and you could go rep in vega$ :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

we will see, too soon to tell yet but i doubt it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 4 2009, 10:27 AM~12902538
> *I took some classes in school Im getting better.
> *


nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 4 2009, 12:36 PM~12903553
> *X10000000000000
> bordel antho viens avec nous ca va etre dingue et puis on aura (j'aurai) besoin d'un bon translator!!! :biggrin:
> Deja le Supershow c'est pas tous les jours mais alors avec les potos :thumbsup:
> *


Combien de gars du Westbarrio vont être à Vegas cette année? Vous allez apporter des bikes?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 4 2009, 12:52 PM~12903699
> *nope
> *


you're still cool... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 3 2009, 10:46 AM~12892408
> *thats what up c lo is posting the pics of the tatt it looks good
> *


:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo family you guy need some parts like this detailed out the ass


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2009, 02:54 AM~12908229
> *Combien de gars du Westbarrio vont être à Vegas cette année? Vous allez apporter des bikes?
> *


Normally 3 Westbarrio members for sure and a friend and more may be... :cheesy: 
We don't go with bikes i think


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Feb 5 2009, 03:03 AM~12912307
> *Normally 3 Westbarrio members for sure and a friend and more may be... :cheesy:
> We don't go with bikes i think
> *


oh shit right on man!!!!   You guys should bring bikes to show the good caliber of bikes in France and Belgium...You guys are building some real nice solid shit over there!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2009, 07:14 AM~12912918
> *oh shit right on man!!!!     You guys should bring bikes to show the good caliber of bikes in France and Belgium...You guys are building some real nice solid shit over there!!!!!!
> *


x2 If I will go this year Im bringin a 12" to rep europe


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

heres 68 chevy's EXCLUSIVE tatt


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

hell yeah but damn thats a big ass pic whut up clo y u aint at school


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 5 2009, 12:33 PM~12915295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not hatin homie, but that bitch is crooked and looks shitty. Here is mine:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 5 2009, 02:32 PM~12915284
> *heres 68 chevy's EXCLUSIVE tatt
> 
> 
> ...


no hating on it but should have went to a better tattoo guy bro :uh:


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

Not today when can i come over to cut the tanks out and bondo the back? :dunno:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well thanks for checlin it out i like it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

doesnt look bad bro


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 5 2009, 01:44 PM~12915394
> *doesnt look bad bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 5 2009, 12:36 PM~12915313
> *Not hatin homie, but that bitch is crooked and looks shitty. Here is mine:
> 
> 
> ...


you still got it?
I loved that tattoo


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 5 2009, 12:32 PM~12915284
> *heres 68 chevy's EXCLUSIVE tatt
> 
> 
> ...


nice ink bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tatted member with less then a year of membership. Gangsta.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 01:18 PM~12915655
> *tatted member with less then a year of membership. Gangsta.
> *


we tryin our best to restore exclusive the way it was  
try to make sure our club stays organised and respected


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 5 2009, 03:14 PM~12915625
> *you still got it?
> I loved that tattoo
> *


nope he cut off his leg lol j/p


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2009, 01:21 PM~12915673
> *nope he cut off his leg lol j/p
> *


 :roflmao: isn't their a rollerz member with a plastic leg :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 5 2009, 01:14 PM~12915625
> *you still got it?
> I loved that tattoo
> *



Thanks, I will cut my leg and send it to you. lol HELL NO homie. I will neer cover it up. I have no regrets of what I have done and never will you all are still my homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckin darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Feb 5 2009, 03:22 PM~12915681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 5 2009, 01:22 PM~12915681
> *:roflmao: isn't their a rollerz member with a plastic leg  :biggrin:
> *



Say homie that aint cool at all. :angry:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 02:18 PM~12915655
> *tatted member with less then a year of membership. Gangsta.
> *


it dont matter how long ur in for it matters about how much dedication and love u got for ur club


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 5 2009, 04:13 PM~12916809
> *it dont matter how long ur in for it matters about how much dedication and love u got for ur club
> *


Gansta. I excepted your request on myspace


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 5 2009, 01:32 PM~12915284
> *heres 68 chevy's EXCLUSIVE tatt
> 
> 
> ...


Its crooked but it can be fixed. get shady around it or graphics around it. it can be saved.  Did your artist have Parkinson's LOL j/p


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 08:32 PM~12919408
> *Gansta. I excepted your request on myspace
> *


thanks im tryin to add mo friends butt im still gangsta just cause i gotta myspace j/p


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 5 2009, 01:32 PM~12915284
> *heres 68 chevy's EXCLUSIVE tatt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2009, 11:06 PM~12921390
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 5 2009, 01:30 PM~12915770
> *Say homie that aint cool at all.  :angry:
> *


Iv seen that ***** in vegas dancin with his own leg (Gotti has the pic) so if that aint cool I don't know :biggrin: 

JP homie I kno that has to be fucked up didn't mean it that way


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp brotherz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 18 2008, 01:43 AM~11901596
> *fail.  you went through all that trouble to prove me wrong.
> 
> just listen to last track of his first album.  let him tell it.
> *


I will :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 6 2009, 04:11 PM~12928738
> *supp brotherz
> *


Im good homie, check your PM


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up people


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good out here, got a job and putting in some work this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey if anyone of you need a custom steering wheel let me know

"WE ARE THE BEST"

custom steering wheels (pm for prices) we can do anything you need


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 7 2009, 02:09 PM~12935104
> *all good out here, got a job and putting in some work this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


i got a job finnaly now these bikes can come from dreams to reality


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

congrats on all the new jobs


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 7 2009, 01:13 PM~12935124
> *hey if anyone of you need a custom steering wheel let me know
> 
> "WE ARE THE BEST"
> ...


Danny does good work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 7 2009, 09:54 PM~12937494
> *Danny does good work
> *


yes he does  shhhhhh lol


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 7 2009, 08:54 PM~12937494
> *Danny does good work
> *


whut up rec long time no hear


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

went to test the plaque today, didn't fix it yet because i have to modify it a little so that it sits right but you guys get the point :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

looks fuckin great


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 8 2009, 02:40 PM~12942398
> *went to test the plaque today, didn't fix it yet because i have to modify it a little so that it sits right but you guys get the point  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


damn iv seen that plaque in real and it looks small in your car, that bitch has got one phat ass :cheesy: 

Im puttin a bike plaque in my ride cuz the back window in not as big as yours


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 9 2009, 10:21 AM~12949803
> *damn iv seen that plaque in real and it looks small in your car, that bitch has got one phat ass :cheesy:
> 
> Im puttin a bike plaque in my ride cuz the back window in not as big as yours
> *


That plaque dont look small in that 64


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 09:27 AM~12949845
> *That plaque dont look small in that 64
> *


not small true but what im sayin is a plaque that size would be to big for my ride


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 9 2009, 11:01 AM~12950114
> *not small true but what im sayin is a plaque that size would be to big for my ride
> *


not true either but to each is own


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 10:40 AM~12950500
> *not true either but to each is own
> *


whats not true smartass? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 9 2009, 12:38 PM~12951122
> *whats not true smartass? :uh:
> *


I wasnt being a smart ass dumb ass. LMAO. read what I said fool. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 11:40 AM~12951154
> *I wasnt being a smart ass dumb ass. LMAO. read what I said fool. :biggrin:
> *


it dont matter as long as you got a plaque :biggrin: 
hows your bike commin along?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 9 2009, 12:41 PM~12951164
> *it dont matter as long as you got a plaque  :biggrin:
> hows your bike commin along?
> *


U seen it. It will be ready for the show here in down town fort worth. looking for 2nd place. imaculate chrome and paint. Im coming home with a trophy


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the plaque is in the size it is supposed to be, at first i thought that the difference between the bike and car plaque didn't matter that much but now i'm conviced, car plaque was the way to go, my bike plaque would of looked toooooo small in there, when i layed down the car plaque and step out of the car at looked at it i was like DAMN, thats what i'm talking about :0  but i don't see shit in my back mirror :biggrin: but fuck that, i'm sure i'm gonna get pulled over for that, gotta love belgium :uh:


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

whut up fam just got done applying bondo to my 26" so ill post up some pics after i sand it down


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats whats up good shit guys


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

what up 68 chevy


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up miecklo


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up familia


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 11:44 AM~12951188
> *U seen it. It will be ready for the show here in down town fort worth. looking for 2nd place. imaculate chrome and paint. Im coming home with a trophy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 11 2009, 06:18 PM~12976491
> *whut up familia
> *


supp fool, love the first line in your signature


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks i like it too and its the truth


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy B-Day homie! Have a good one

(AMB1800)

Up here it's already Friday 13th  :0


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

hell yeah happy birthday fam


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My lil girls AUDREYS Birthday gift from her mom and dad


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2009, 09:17 PM~12987306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2009, 08:17 PM~12987306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

BIG THANKS TO MANNY"S BIKE SHOP


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Bad ass


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2009, 08:15 PM~12987286
> *My lil girls AUDREYS  Birthday  gift from her mom and dad
> 
> 
> ...


good shit and happy birthday to your daughter


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2009, 07:37 PM~12987474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Okay thats enough time with the plaque. Bring it back soon cause I have to ship it out


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

good shit bro


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Feb 12 2009, 05:18 PM~12985866
> *Happy B-Day homie! Have a good one
> 
> (AMB1800)
> ...


happy bday bro


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

happy b day fam


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking gooooooooooooooooood REC :0 :0  manny's did a great job :0  


and thanks again club brotherz


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

what up fam? hows every one doin? my wedding is next friday (feb.20th)then on sat. im gonna have a party for that then the next week im gonna be gettin off probation so im gonna party for that too  and i just got tatted got my sons name on my arm so alot of shit goin on still workin on my bikes and currently lookin for a cutlass for cheap to work on so if let me know if hear bout one


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

here it is so tell me what you think?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 13 2009, 03:17 AM~12987306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2009, 07:17 PM~12987306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn your girl has grown alot homie, very nice birthday gift  
has to be one of the baddest strollerz out there


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 13 2009, 10:15 AM~12992944
> *looking gooooooooooooooooood REC  :0  :0   manny's did a great job :0
> and thanks again club brotherz
> *


happy birthday coolio


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 14 2009, 09:45 AM~13001449
> *here it is so tell me what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, the dice are nice


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

always bizzy out here


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up Exclusive and friends thanks for the props on the stroller  Pedal car coming soon


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13004171
> *always bizzy out here
> 
> 
> ...


thats the radio right?
me and my dad doin some small stuff on his ride today


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup thats the new glove box with the newskool head unit


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 14 2009, 10:42 PM~13005807
> *Whats up Exclusive and friends thanks for the props on the stroller    Pedal car coming soon
> *


 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up guys


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

what up brothers any body got ideas on how to do a 3d fram never done one just need some ideas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 15 2009, 08:18 PM~13012622
> *what up brothers any body got ideas on how to do a 3d fram never done one just need some ideas
> *


look in the topic you started


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

wow some people take shit to far but what up exclusive


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C Lo_@Feb 15 2009, 08:18 PM~13012622
> *what up brothers any body got ideas on how to do a 3d fram never done one just need some ideas
> *


Id say just buy some bondo and use it to test it on a piece of wood first to make sure you get the basic techniques


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

will do thnx for the advice


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what up guys ooow the possibilitys for this summer just wanna say good luck on everyones builds


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i got some exclusive parts designed, anyone interested? serious inquries only.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

me :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 08:03 PM~13021434
> *me :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 16 2009, 09:04 PM~13021456
> *:twak:
> *


my moneys just as good as anyone elses lol :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut it do


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 16 2009, 07:01 PM~13021400
> *i got some exclusive parts designed, anyone interested?  serious inquries only.
> *


got any pics bro?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up lowlife biker


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yow milzz get on msn, we got alot of shit to talk about :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 17 2009, 10:37 AM~13027564
> *got any pics bro?
> *


i do, but cant get to them right now. i got a fork and a sprocket, but the sprocket is spoken for. i'll let you know.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

HEY JUST DEEZ CAN YOU MAKE A HEART DEZINED FORKS IF SO PM ME


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13030209
> * HEY JUST DEEZ CAN YOU MAKE A HEART DEZINED FORKS IF SO PM ME
> *


yes i can. why dont you pm me when you wanna get started


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 03:54 PM~13030490
> *yes i can.  why dont you pm me when you wanna get started
> *


ALRIGHT COOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up Exclusive? Where you at Rec? :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:37 PM~13035951
> *Whats up Exclusive? Where you at Rec? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 12:39 PM~13029164
> *i do, but cant get to them right now.  i got a fork and a sprocket, but the sprocket is spoken for.  i'll let you know.
> *


looks good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 06:52 AM~13037281
> *looks good
> *


Let me know if youre interested :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 18 2009, 08:47 AM~13038103
> *Let me know if youre interested :biggrin:
> *


I like em but as you know I already have forks and a sprocket


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 18 2009, 11:14 AM~13038799
> *I like em but as you know I already have forks and a sprocket
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

just go off of work what yall doin


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 18 2009, 03:05 PM~13041141
> * just go off of work what yall doin
> *


just got back from school, goona watch malcolm in the middle so c you latr


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

just got some free time to get on the pc, i aint spending all those hours on here anymore like i used too :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 19 2009, 01:19 PM~13050174
> *just got some free time to get on the pc, i aint spending all those hours on here anymore like i used too  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah my wife tells me im on layitlow to often


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

wheres everyone at im gettin ready to go to work how bout yall


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 20 2009, 08:07 AM~13058413
> *wheres everyone at im gettin ready to go to work how bout yall
> *


its 4:25pm over here, took some time of work to c the family


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats cool man u always gotta put family first as u already know


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 20 2009, 10:43 PM~13061589
> *thats cool man u always gotta put family first as u already know
> *


:yes:  

me i finaly got some time to chill and hang out on the forums, this is gonna be a busy weekend again :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 20 2009, 03:00 PM~13061719
> *:yes:
> 
> me i finaly got some time to chill and hang out on the forums, this is gonna be a busy weekend again :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: , I start workin at 4:30 so I got some time left


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 12 2009, 08:15 PM~12987286
> *My lil girls AUDREYS  Birthday  gift from her mom and dad
> 
> 
> ...


damn, is she a year old already?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2009, 07:26 PM~13071480
> *damn, is she a year old already?
> *


thats what I thought :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up guys


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good out here bro, hows things out there?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

slow just wokin alot im bout to get a fleet wood here in the next couple days and clo went and got married


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Feb 24 2009, 05:37 PM~13100179
> *slow just wokin alot im bout to get a fleet wood here in the next couple days and clo went and got married
> *











Like this?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FUCK REC



















































LOL


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 25 2009, 09:50 AM~13107491
> *FUCK REC
> LOL
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: 
supp homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 25 2009, 02:14 PM~13109723
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> supp homie
> *



At work and getting bugged by REC all fuckin day. Wahts going on homie?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 25 2009, 02:58 PM~13110078
> *At work and getting bugged by REC all fuckin day. Wahts going on homie?
> *


good shit found a 63 impala for a good price so now im doin what I can to get my hands on the trey


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 26 2009, 03:01 AM~13116087
> *good shit found a 63 impala for a good price so now im doin what I can to get my hands on the trey
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 26 2009, 10:01 AM~13116087
> *AMB passed me a good deal on a 63 impala for a good price so now im doin what I can to get my hands on the trey
> *


thats better :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 26 2009, 11:46 AM~13118660
> *thats better  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 26 2009, 07:02 PM~13122357
> *
> *



Thanks for the haircut JOTO


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 26 2009, 07:30 PM~13122612
> *Thanks for the haircut JOTO
> *


What did he cut your mustache??? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13122752
> *What did he cut your mustache???    :biggrin:
> *



You got jokes huh ! Homie. lol

I was letting it grow, but I got tired of looking like a bum


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 07:44 PM~13101414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i guess there not actually fleet woods but them bitches are ugly arent they but im not gonna juice it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

those are fwd's, sucks man, can't even trow reverse on them


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah but im gettin it for $200 and it runs and in good condition so for a daily driver not to bad


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 27 2009, 08:44 AM~13127507
> *You got jokes huh ! Homie. lol
> 
> I was letting it grow, but I got tired of looking like a bum
> *


 :0


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 27 2009, 08:44 AM~13127507
> *You got jokes huh ! Homie. lol
> 
> I was letting it grow, but I got tired of looking like a bum
> *


I got jokes and nothing, but love for you homie.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

supp homies,
just got a mail of the impala owner telling me that the trey had been sold last night,
I didn't get it but I don't mind cuz in the end a car like that would have been real big for me :biggrin: hope some homie from france bought it  

this is a trey thats in the belgium chapter









btw tony; did stein get his plaque?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

not yet, he was going to let me know something when i can order it for him


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 28 2009, 02:26 AM~13136247
> *I got jokes and nothing, but love for you homie.
> *



LOL. Me to homie. So I seen you BOUNCED also.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man that trey is sexy the belgium chapter doin it real big


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN we had some nice ass weather out here this weekend!!! so we had to take the sixfo out  mounted my visors too :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 1 2009, 01:14 PM~13145263
> *DAMN we had some nice ass weather out here this weekend!!! so we had to take the sixfo out    mounted my visors too  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I like that dirty tire look in the first pic :biggrin: 
visors look clean as hell homie, im buyin some for my volvo when I get the chance


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so fly


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up guys i just got a pop out tv today


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 1 2009, 03:21 PM~13145968
> *so fly
> *


yeah it is, can't wait to see that thing in Z's


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

can't wait either, but i'm not in a hurry though, i got time, no need to rush things  paying and maintaining the car comes first :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 3 2009, 03:01 PM~13167930
> *can't wait either, but i'm not in a hurry though, i got time, no need to rush things   paying and maintaining the car comes first  :biggrin:
> *


x2 don't rush it if it's not necesary, the fun part is the building anyway in my eyes


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

exactly


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

where everybody at


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

been busy workin and workin on the rides when i can get time but shit hows things ur way and weres rec havent talked to him in a while


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

working alot toon don't have much time anymore for the bikes


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 6 2009, 11:33 AM~13201343
> *working alot toon don't have much time anymore for the bikes
> *


same here, can't wait to receive my frame from djoce and my parts from D.
will be real nice puttin it together with my homie tony


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whut up everbody


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 8 2009, 03:37 PM~13217784
> *whut up everbody
> *


im good my bike is commin along nicely


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 9 2009, 09:30 AM~13223266
> *im good my bike is commin along nicely
> *


shoot me some pics


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 10 2009, 05:42 PM~13238743
> *shoot me some pics
> *


no :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

:uh: what up EXCLUSIVE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Mar 11 2009, 04:39 PM~13250270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^Hater


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 11 2009, 06:45 PM~13252557
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ^^^^Hater
> *


truf


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hahaha ole but hurt ass emilio hahaha


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 11:14 AM~13260017
> *Hahaha ole but hurt ass emilio hahaha
> *


 :|


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

guess who's back again, straight out the C.P.T., D.O.C. D.R.E.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what up guys im just tryin to prepair myself for this 11 hour workshift today headin in about an hour so ill talk to yall tommorow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 12 2009, 02:26 PM~13260521
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 12 2009, 12:55 PM~13260766
> *guess who's back again, straight out the C.P.T., D.O.C. D.R.E.
> *


 whut?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 13 2009, 07:21 AM~13268540
> *what up guys im just tryin to prepair myself for this 11 hour workshift today headin in about an hour so ill talk to yall tommorow
> *


im leavin in a couple to do a 7 hour shift


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Mar 14 2009, 09:45 AM~13277726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


normaly i'm chillin the whole weekend but i think i'm gonna put some work on the rides, bought some POR-15 yesterday, chrysler gonna look good


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats whats up fellas


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2009, 03:12 AM~13277808
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2009, 03:12 AM~13277808
> *:thumbsdown:
> normaly i'm chillin the whole weekend but i think i'm gonna put some work on the rides, bought some POR-15 yesterday, chrysler gonna look good
> *


btw fool whats the deal on that gold rim?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hes sending me his details so i can pay him, i forgat to mention it in the pm, got to ad 40 for the rim too bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2009, 01:28 PM~13280423
> *hes sending me his details so i can pay him, i forgat to mention it in the pm, got to ad 40 for the rim too bro
> *


aight cool paypal or show?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 14 2009, 09:30 PM~13280432
> *aight cool paypal or show?
> *


pm sent


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 14 2009, 07:58 PM~13279890
> *
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrGdWG52xgY

video clip isn't the right one but its the track where my sentence comes from


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2009, 01:39 PM~13280495
> *pm sent
> *


ill get at that as soon as possible


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 15 2009, 12:28 PM~13284566
> *ill get at that as soon as possible
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

gettin ready for another 10 hour shift what yall up to


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm almost going to bed, got to start the new week fresh


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

any new progress pics from anyone ive got progress done just no camera for pics


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 15 2009, 04:56 PM~13287354
> *any new progress pics from anyone ive got progress done just no camera for pics
> *


lies

pics or it didnt happend 

you know the drill

:biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 15 2009, 06:24 PM~13288257
> *lies
> 
> pics or it didnt happend
> ...


soon young grass hopper nobody builds our shit for us so it takes time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

wow


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2009, 07:56 AM~13293525
> *wow
> *


world of warcraft :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2009, 10:19 AM~13294070
> *world of warcraft  :uh:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2009, 10:53 AM~13294842
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 16 2009, 12:00 PM~13294903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shipped?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 16 2009, 07:13 PM~13295044
> *shipped?
> *


1 million dollazzz :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:50 AM~13293216
> *soon young grass hopper nobody builds our shit for us so it takes time
> *


and whos fault is that :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

mine because i take a different kinda pride and accomplishment in buildin my ride im sorry but this back and forth shit is really ruining our topic if u wanna hate on me please hate on me in my pms


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 PM~13298716
> *mine because i take a different kinda pride and accomplishment in buildin my ride im sorry but this back and forth shit is really ruining our topic if u wanna hate on me please hate on me in my pms
> *


 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn u were watchin me waitin for me to post and im doin shit and this is our club topic and no reason for u to come in it ur not exclusive


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13298774
> *damn u were watchin me waitin for me to post and im doin shit and this is our club topic and no reason for u to come in it ur not exclusive
> *


yes and its a pulic forum :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 PM~13298716
> *mine because i take a different kinda pride and accomplishment in buildin my ride im sorry but this back and forth shit is really ruining our topic if u wanna hate on me please hate on me in my pms
> *


We do both.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry to my club for this ignorance on my behalf


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Mar 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13298839
> *  sorry to my club for this ignorance on my behalf
> *


Just busting you balls man. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13298817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont apologize for juan hes a butthole :cheesy:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

im not im appologizeing to my club for being to retarded for not leaving the shit talkin alone


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 16 2009, 08:40 PM~13298851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get butthurt

juan wheres the form at juan :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 09:26 PM~13300843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dont care about this shit homie as long as its cool its cool


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts up exclusive ? TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 17 2009, 11:38 AM~13305313
> *whuts up exclusive ? TTT
> *


all good homie, just finished some self made axle covers  
wathup with u?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

see alot of edited posts up in here, looks like i missed something :uh: :uh: :uh: 

anywayz wheres everyone at


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

naw it was nothing. Just messing around.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats goin on fellas


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 17 2009, 10:07 PM~13306597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not alot man, working to pay off the fo', weather is starting to get nice out here though, gonna take it out more often 
next month we got 2 shows comming up, one indoor with the bikes and one outdoor where we are only going if the weather is nice, with both cares and bikes  then in may we got the european SUPERSHOW in france :0 Exclusive will be there


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man thats good shit guys you guys are doin great man keep up the hard work post some pics of your car or bikes over there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i will take some new pics soon or i will go through my pics and post them up, i hope the weather is nice for that outdoor show, we could do some sick ass pics then :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 17 2009, 11:55 AM~13304374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dont care about this shit homie as long as its cool its cool
> *


its


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13310606
> *
> *


going to be in houston agian,,,march 31


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 17 2009, 02:14 PM~13306679
> *well well well, look who we got here  :biggrin:
> not alot man, working to pay off the fo', weather is starting to get nice out here though, gonna take it out more often
> next month we got 2 shows comming up, one indoor with the bikes and one outdoor where we are only going if the weather is nice, with both cares and bikes    then in may we got the european SUPERSHOW in france  :0  Exclusive will be there
> *


x2 good ol show season finaly here again  

I would realy like an outdoor show in the sun that would be like showin in cali :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:03 PM~13308739
> *its
> *


yup everythings cool peace


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 17 2009, 12:09 PM~13305563
> *all good homie, just finished some self made axle covers
> wathup with u?
> *


  ...nuthin much, gotta new bike project of my own im workin on now... go check out my thread... THE 3RD WISH


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"R.I.P PROBLEMAS" 2004-2009 :angel: 








Just gave up on building it back


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

one of the final ideas


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

second try to bring it out


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:tears:  

you had a great time with it thats what matters


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13341442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP to my favourite all time bike!!!
R.I.P. problemas

what are you gonna do with al the parts you have left?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 21 2009, 10:24 AM~13344093
> *RIP to my favourite all time bike!!!
> R.I.P. problemas
> 
> ...


his signature says this :biggrin: 

"QUALITY OVER QUANITY "
"R.I.P PROBLEMAS"
ALL PARTS SOLD
DISPLAY SOLD
HYDROS SOLD


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 21 2009, 02:33 AM~13344098
> *his signature says this  :biggrin:
> 
> "QUALITY OVER QUANITY "
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn man that was my favorite bike man what u gonna do now rec


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hes gonna buy my 64 :biggrin: 





NOOOOO would never sell her, took her out yesterday, gotta love the weather :yes:










went shopping with her :biggrin: 









been tookin her out more often these last times and it looks like she spins better and better


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 22 2009, 03:33 AM~13351765
> *hes gonna buy my 64  :biggrin:
> NOOOOO would never sell her, took her out yesterday, gotta love the weather :yes:
> 
> ...


thats what I said, keepin your car in a garage ain't good for the engine, takin it out on sunny days like these is the best


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man i love that 6 4 it is nice


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats up guys i finally got a day off but im not complaining most people dnt even have a job to get a day off


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats right bro, gotta be happy with what you got, i've been looking for a job for like 5 months and it sucks not to have an income, but now its going fine


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 23 2009, 12:01 PM~13362767
> *thats right bro, gotta be happy with what you got, i've been looking for a job for like 5 months and it sucks not to have an income, but now its going fine
> *


nice to hear that homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

get ready for april 11, lets hope on some nice weather, we gonna cruise to the show and show these fools how a club rolls :biggrin:  gonna contact stijn to see how the 63 is doing and if hes gonna cruise with us to the show


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah that would be cool, also contact the homie mati


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

don't know if hes still down for lowriding, he sold his lowrider, sold his mustang, bought another eleanor again and didn't hear anything about lowriding anymore


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 23 2009, 01:41 PM~13363664
> *don't know if hes still down for lowriding, he sold his lowrider, sold his mustang, bought another eleanor again and didn't hear anything about lowriding anymore
> *


 :banghead: contact him and ask him bout it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

hey jose, did you sale the seat pan?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 24 2009, 12:55 PM~13374385
> *hey jose, did you sale the seat pan?
> *


...................................


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 20 2009, 08:28 PM~13341299
> *"R.I.P PROBLEMAS" 2004-2009 :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what up guys


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

im good homie, lotta BS goin on in the other topics lol
thats LIL i guess...
lets keep this one nice and clean, like our club :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yow milz remind me that i have to take the sunday driver dvd with me to the show in april so that i borrow it to you and also your parts i have layin arround


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

ok I willl


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats up guys hows life


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

been engraving the last 3 days, its startin to look like something


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 30 2009, 12:46 PM~13432998
> *been engraving the last 3 days, its startin to look like something
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 30 2009, 09:37 PM~13433393
> *pics  :biggrin:
> *


there somethang called msn, the key to obtain pics :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

my brotha just showed me this pic he took when i was cruising the sixfo last time


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 1 2009, 12:28 PM~13454869
> *my brotha just showed me this pic he took when i was cruising the sixfo last time
> 
> 
> ...


If I would ever bump into your ass on a local street I would flip out :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats up been busy workin what up with yall


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whats up bro, out here all good, working alot too, finaly weekend to chill and enjoy the nice weahter sporting the exclusive cc clothes  maybe even take the four out

next weekend we got an outdoor show, i hope the weather will be nice other wise its fucked up!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 3 2009, 03:11 PM~13477347
> *whats up bro, out here all good, working alot too, finaly weekend to chill and enjoy the nice weahter sporting the exclusive cc clothes    maybe even take the four out
> 
> next weekend we got an outdoor show, i hope the weather will be nice other wise its fucked up!!!
> *


whats the precise date on the show again?
what time you gonna be there?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 4 2009, 12:00 PM~13481402
> *whats the precise date on the show again?
> what time you gonna be there?
> *


30-31 may and 1st june, i'm leaving saturday 30 may at 4am, i'll be there at arround 10am, setup time and at 12 the public starts comming in so i have enough time, and i'm comming back the 2nd june, took a day off so no stress to get back

i'm booking the hotel this weekend


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 4 2009, 04:16 AM~13481427
> *30-31 may and 1st june, i'm leaving saturday 30 may at 4am, i'll be there at arround 10am, setup time and at 12 the public starts comming in so i have enough time, and i'm comming back the 2nd june, took a day off so no stress to get back
> 
> i'm booking the hotel this weekend
> *


I mean the other show, the one in mechelen,
ok for illzach I will book my room to one of these days, let me know how much it was


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys, long time no talk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

rec good seeing you again. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13490533
> *what's up guys, long time no talk
> *


whats up homie, you went to wego?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 5 2009, 10:21 AM~13487128
> *I mean the other show, the one in mechelen,
> ok for illzach I will book my room to one of these days, let me know how much it was
> *


the show in mechelen is this weekend, i thought of going saturday BUT bad weahter = my ass staying home


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 6 2009, 10:17 AM~13496301
> *the show in mechelen is this weekend, i thought of going saturday BUT bad weahter = my ass staying home
> *


you ain't going to mechelen than?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i aint no weatherman bro :biggrin: can't tell how the weather is, saw rain for fryday so i guess its fucked up for the weekend, but you never know in almighty belgium :uh: here you can have sun, snow, rain, ice in one week :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 6 2009, 02:36 PM~13498321
> *i aint no weatherman bro  :biggrin:  can't tell how the weather is, saw rain for fryday so i guess its fucked up for the weekend, but you never know in almighty belgium  :uh:  here you can have sun, snow, rain, ice in one week  :biggrin:
> *


haha true true, yeah OK let's just say we meet if it doesn't rain in the morning of saterday... cool?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup, gonna check the weather every day to see what they give for saturday, i'll let you know on time so you don't hit the road for nothing, if for example sunday is nicer weahter then we can go sunday instead of saturday


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 7 2009, 06:40 AM~13504678
> *yup, gonna check the weather every day to see what they give for saturday, i'll let you know on time so you don't hit the road for nothing, if for example sunday is nicer weahter then we can go sunday instead of saturday
> *


yeah how bout we just go on sunday cuz I don't have to work on sunday  
than I don't have to say im sick at work :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

hey guys what up whats goin on with chris2low i didnt kick him out of the club i dont have that authority i kicked him out of the chapter not because he couldnt make it to the meetings he is only 16 and thats a far ass drive i understand that he just didnt seem to serious about the club or chapter at all and thats all that was a bout so sorry for the inconvinience


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 6 2009, 02:15 AM~13493933
> *whats up homie, you went to wego?
> *


nah bro, i'm in new mexico, ain't leaving till may 4th hopefully


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 7 2009, 04:51 PM~13510536
> *hey guys what up whats goin on with chris2low i didnt kick him out of the club i dont have that authority i kicked him out of the chapter not because he couldnt make it to the meetings he is only 16 and thats a far ass drive i understand that he just didnt seem to serious about the club or chapter at all and thats all that was a bout so sorry for the inconvinience
> *


no problem homie, we only need die hard lowrider, remember our #1 rule
quality over quantity


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2009, 09:57 PM~13513491
> *nah bro, i'm in new mexico, ain't leaving till may 4th hopefully
> *


cool, what your doing in NM?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 7 2009, 03:28 PM~13504972
> *yeah how bout we just go on sunday cuz I don't have to work on sunday
> than I don't have to say im sick at work  :biggrin:
> *


we will see bro, i smsed stijn too to let him know, i'm checkin the weather everyday, shit is fucked up! seems like we are haunted in this fuckin country, we have nice ass weather in the week, weekends bad weather or 2 weeks before a show its hot as fuck and when the show comes up it rains and shit :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC+Mar 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13341349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have stopped by to say hi....


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 8 2009, 12:16 PM~13518498
> *we will see bro, i smsed stijn too to let him know, i'm checkin the weather everyday, shit is fucked up! seems like we are haunted in this fuckin country, we have nice ass weather in the week, weekends bad weather or 2 weeks before a show its hot as fuck and when the show comes up it rains and shit  :angry:
> *


true


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

stijn aint bringing the 63 out, its going into the shop to get the engine redone :0 he will be there sunday though as a visitor, i told him i will keep him updated if were going


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whaz up guys


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 9 2009, 12:30 PM~13529018
> *stijn aint bringing the 63 out, its going into the shop to get the engine redone  :0  he will be there sunday though as a visitor, i told him i will keep him updated if were going
> *


im going sunday if the weathers ok and if your going


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so today we went to a show, the whole morning we didn't know what to do because of the weather :biggrin: finaly ***** D-Low convinced me that it wasn't gonna rain, so i hit milz up and was like fuck it lets go to the show, grabbed the keys, and took the sixfo out to her first show  didn't rain whole day and had a great time with the club brothers  in 2 weeks next show but this time its Sweet Dreamz i'm takin out


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 12 2009, 12:05 PM~13554055
> *so today we went to a show, the whole morning we didn't know what to do because of the weather  :biggrin:  finaly ***** D-Low convinced me that it wasn't gonna rain, so i hit milz up and was like fuck it lets go to the show, grabbed the keys, and took the sixfo out to her first show    didn't rain whole day and had a great time with the club brothers    in 2 weeks next show but this time its Sweet Dreamz i'm takin out
> *


I had a great time to homie, was nice to meet stijn to cuz I had never met him  
realy lookin forward to sins now  

well now im outa here to go despoke a gold rim :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 13 2009, 10:49 AM~13559028
> *I had a great time to homie, was nice to meet stijn to cuz I had never met him
> realy lookin forward to sins now
> 
> ...


puttin in some work :biggrin:  

once your done with it you can sitback and enjoy sunday driver


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 13 2009, 02:55 AM~13559031
> *puttin in some work  :biggrin:
> 
> once your done with it you can sitback and enjoy sunday driver
> *


started cleaning the volvo today, grinded out the rust spots and took away as much of the rust ass possible, tomorow we fill and paint it.
after that we cleaned the complete engine and washed+ polished the car.
that boy gon look hella nice when its done, believe that :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pics or didn't happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 13 2009, 11:53 AM~13561664
> *pics or didn't happen  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


more work tomorow so Ill post some tomorow


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to The Tizzop


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

had a series of good days, good weather, worked on the car all the time and yeah tony im workin on the plaque holder


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 15 2009, 11:21 PM~13591557
> *sounds good
> *


I have your seatpost


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13592443
> *I have your seatpost
> *


 :0 :0 thats some good news  bring it to sins too  thanks bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 16 2009, 09:29 AM~13593774
> *:0  :0  thats some good news    bring it to sins too    thanks bro
> *


ok I will, no problem homie.
are you taking the fo out to sins? if you are I can park the volvo next to it :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

nope, only takin SD and maybe street bike


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 16 2009, 09:46 AM~13593926
> *nope, only takin SD and maybe street bike
> *


oh ok didn't know that, I think I will go with the volvo cuz it's always nice to cruise to the show,
just gotta take CP apart and put it back together at the show.
oh yeah btw this is important!
I read the mail with the info for the show, it said all rides and bikes had to be put on display on friday but I go to Paris that day with school and only return around 01:00 so I think I will be going saterday morning to put it together over at the show, make sure you save a good spot for me  .
Is Kevin going?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

NORMALY he is going, but you never know with him, i'm gonna try to go en friday cuz they said that everyone that shows indoors has to go on fryday so, aint gonna take any risks, whats FUCKED UP is that its open till 23h, so what if some fool decides to take the bikes :uh: gonna lock them mofuckaz up!!!!!!!!!! gonna trow a velour on the ground to hold a spot for you


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 AM~13594153
> *NORMALY he is going, but you never know with him, i'm gonna try to go en friday cuz they said that everyone that shows indoors has to go on fryday so, aint gonna take any risks, whats FUCKED UP is that its open till 23h, so what if some fool decides to take the bikes  :uh:  gonna lock them mofuckaz up!!!!!!!!!! gonna trow a velour on the ground to hold a spot for you
> *


yeah lock the bikes to eachother but im pretty sure their will be good security.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Exclusive info we are back to two chapters Texas,Belgium..Quality Over Quantity
No more Indiana chapter new toys coming soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Apr 16 2009, 05:41 PM~13597435
> *Exclusive info we are back to two chapters Texas,Belgium..Quality Over Quantity
> No more Indiana chapter new toys coming soon
> *


sup dropem.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Apr 16 2009, 05:41 PM~13597435
> *Exclusive info we are back to two chapters Texas,Belgium..Quality Over Quantity
> No more Indiana chapter new toys coming soon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but there tatted members :0


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13598037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Apr 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13599628
> *nono:
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Apr 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13599628
> *nono:
> :dunno:
> *


Emilio? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13599221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but there tatted members :0
> *


that sux ass


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Have them add 'Thee' to the top of it...


Thee
Exclusive


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 09:44 PM~13599970
> *Have them add 'Thee' to the top of it...
> Thee
> Exclusive
> *


they tatted a pic of the plaque


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 09:44 PM~13599970
> *Have them add 'Thee' to the top of it...
> Thee
> Exclusive
> *


hahah


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13598037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A friend of mine that I havent talked to in a while called me to log on and to clear this up with you Juan. Im not under this name. Yeah I know that I have KING OF THE BAY on my account but he has been BAYTOWNS_KING since 2005. So please dont stir up shit with him cause he is doing alot of cleaning up and getting everything straight on his side of the world. 

Man so what the deal Juan, your bike is looking pretty good homie. Im going to see if I can get sunday off to go to the Austin Show is this weekend right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13600054
> *A friend of mine that I havent talked to in a while called me to log on and to clear this up with you Juan. Im not under this name. Yeah I know that I have KING OF THE BAY on my account but he has been BAYTOWNS_KING since 2005. So please dont stir up shit with him cause he is doing alot of cleaning up and getting everything straight on his side of the world.
> 
> Man so what the deal Juan, your bike is looking pretty good homie. Im going to see if I can get sunday off to go to the Austin Show is this weekend right?
> *


No next weekend fool. and I wont be there. local fort worth show I pre regged in.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 07:53 PM~13600072
> *No next weekend fool. and I wont be there. local fort worth show I pre regged in.
> *



Oh okay shit I think I will be off that weekend. Cool. Guess we will catch up on the next one then


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 09:57 PM~13600115
> *Oh okay shit I think I will be off that weekend. Cool. Guess we will catch up on the next one then
> *


Odessa. San Antonio or something.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you gonna get back with Exclusive?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13600309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 08:11 PM~13600309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I would of killed the person that did that.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I doubt they'll do that. But unlike you, who actually started the club and should have no problem with it, they will have this on their arm forever.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 08:22 PM~13600459
> *I doubt they'll do that. But unlike you, who actually started the club and should have no problem with it, they will have this on their arm forever.
> *



No sir I have no problem. I actually lol when I seen this for the first time. Me and REC werent talking and I still called him to let him know how stupid it looked. My shit is originallllllllllllllll. I was asked if I was going to cover it by another club and I told them HELL NO. Thats my shit right there


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN

:h5:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13600309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:54 PM~13600953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



POOR dude is marked for life. Wahts going on Danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13601041
> *POOR dude is marked for life. Wahts going on Danny
> *


not a fukkn thang. sup w/you


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2009, 09:01 PM~13601056
> *not a fukkn thang.  sup w/you
> *


Not a damn thing. Waiting for a long weekend. Well I have to go CARMEN is telling me is past my BED TIME


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

what the hell is going on in here?
is indiana realy out?


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13600054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes from here on out we are only going to have 2 chapters. TEXAS & BELGIUM


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

I see my boy making power moves


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 08:15 AM~13604654
> *I see my boy making power moves
> *


I see that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

and the saga continues.............. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Apr 17 2009, 06:48 AM~13604044
> *
> Yes from here on out we are only going to have 2 chapters. TEXAS & BELGIUM
> *


but who are you?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2009, 03:50 PM~13607654
> *but who are you?
> *


Dropem


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13607654
> *but who are you?
> *


a rollerz member that couldnt hang haha and yes we left exclusive just for the simple fact that we dont have time for haters and when we stick up for ourselfs we get bitched out abuot but hay thats cool no time for these **** to talk shit but stay up rec and the belgium chapter and all the rest of yall have fun dick ridin everyones elses club peace out


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

haha King of the Bay ! huh thats y recs bike is killin your shit in the same category or not its still better sorry but maybe u should change that weak shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13600309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man ur hillarious or is that to big of a word for u to compriehend but ha ha ur so funny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 17 2009, 05:02 PM~13608158
> *man ur hillarious or is that to big of a word for u to compriehend but ha ha ur so funny
> *


hilarious

comprehend


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks sub change


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 17 2009, 05:06 PM~13608196
> *thanks sub change
> *


Best of luck out there homie. I know you will find a good home with a bad ass club homie.  Just dont jump into anything.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 10:28 AM~13604752
> *I see that
> *


NO MORE ROLLERZ :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, PurpleLicious, BAYTOWNS_KING, AMB1800, RAIDERSEQUAL, felix96, azteca de oro, TonyO

.......... :0


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 17 2009, 02:31 PM~13607943
> *a rollerz member that couldnt hang haha and yes we left exclusive just for the simple fact that we dont have time for haters and when we stick up for ourselfs we get bitched out abuot but hay thats cool no time for these **** to talk shit but stay up rec and the belgium chapter and all the rest of yall have fun dick ridin everyones elses club peace out
> *


We left who ?69 Chevy= Venom? What ever your reason was its cool we dont need drama on the internet..Exclusive never said nothing wrong to you as a club we dont like talking shit online we just let people talk.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13607894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall really need to get a life, who said anything about that.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 03:50 PM~13608644
> *Yall really need to get a life, who said anything about that.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

64 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes
Active Users 117 guests, 312 members 35 anonymous members
prohoppin, Google.com , 4130-1, mclover2, INKEDCITY, Peezy_420, T-Lo, Aceite, mr. cadlac, 925rider, Rick Flores, Yogi, aztlanart, MAYHEM, Phillthy64, WRINKLES, BackyardAZ, RAGALAC, caveydd81, toocooltayler, Loco Yesca, gangstaburban95, TRAFFIC-LAC, Ask Jeeves , mr.russell, EricG78, sand1, agarci42, Leonelmtz2003, who's_clown'n, EXCANDALOW, Antwan L. McNelly, tadbaby, POPEYE_NWK, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, TONY MONTANA, TwOtYme, mbustos, supercoolguy, casuals, crackers63, STEVE_0_509, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,BAYTOWNS_KING, nycmex77, EASTBAYALLDAY, el chamuco, Fleetwood 305, BIGSINNER, RedDog, Dysfunctional73, Ant63ss, IN YA MOUF, westsidebagos, SOUTHERN64, jcutty, nsane86, LowDownUnder, cali rydah, 73dunk, artisticdream63, SoTexCustomz, kingpin64, 1sick51, Loco SS, DREAM ON, Scrapin63, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, 7duceolds, red Hormiga, 64 PIMPALA, mister x, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MI 71, ROADMONSTA801, ~ElcoRider~, lowerdimension63, chicaddi, CAUTION380, 41bowtie, INIMITABLE, acosta512, Jesse_Pecina5, EASTLOS64, low4oshow, gzking, droppedltd, girldog66, BIG DIRTY, cleverlos, MrBiggs7, MR51, 62LOW, CoupeDeville, 82 deville, MSN Search , gmsupreme, big C, stillwaters, primer665, jpmunoz, Aces'N'Eights, 310southsider, ENOUGH SAID, BIGRUBE644, AMB1800, chivomexicano, impala_street_scraper, GrumpysBird, Lord Goofy, BUBBA-D, gizmo1, 64impalatattooman, chopperimpala, joker1, .TODD, nanaand1, cornbreadscaddy, hot$tuff5964, lowrico, rahjmh2, purpl7duece, Conceptz2003, skidz, bluethunder81, gmoney_94590, 7coupe9, 87 MONTE LS IN 559, 83's Finest, Riderz-4-Life, Royalty, southside64, ttopstouchless, jgutierrez1949, Kandy Drippa, iceman254, trokita53, dropincaddy, red22, big al, ILLICITLOWS, EXECUTION, CADILLACKING12, lowlow95, 4PUMPEDMONTE, BENNYHILLS95, elspock84, 305low, chingon68mex, DRODRIGUEZ, nittygritty, timmnm77, sancho 1, big j mack, FROGY909, RollinSS, juicedlinc, SWIPH, edelmiro13, azteca de oro, impalaguy1964, 520goodtimer, ESELILREBEL, gramma, Bumper Chippin 88, copapaint, lunatic, fortworthmex, bbar64, Bombmasters, ese_aldo, sky, THEE ARTISTICS, WICKEDKUSTOMS, baduso, NEW VISION C.C, double cheese, silkk, tito_ls, sugardaddy, 48RON54, FineLine, tuff57, RO 4 LIFE, 1dmoney1, TD Hydros, jake.blancas, supercutdog, justus, lowriv1972, teresa, 1979mc, 64_EC_STYLE, flakejobrob, jlandry, doobie, 83low, IBLDMYOWN, rgarcia15928, MEDIZNUTTS, 509Lowrider, Jitsubluelv, IMPRESSIVE B.C., FloRida, d


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 04:00 PM~13608766
> *64 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes
> Active Users  117 guests, 312 members 35 anonymous members
> prohoppin, Google.com , 4130-1, mclover2, INKEDCITY, Peezy_420, T-Lo, Aceite, mr. cadlac, 925rider, Rick Flores, Yogi, aztlanart, MAYHEM, Phillthy64, WRINKLES, BackyardAZ, RAGALAC, caveydd81, toocooltayler, Loco Yesca, gangstaburban95, TRAFFIC-LAC, Ask Jeeves , mr.russell, EricG78, sand1, agarci42, Leonelmtz2003, who's_clown'n, EXCANDALOW, Antwan L. McNelly, tadbaby, POPEYE_NWK, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, TONY MONTANA, TwOtYme, mbustos, supercoolguy, casuals, crackers63, STEVE_0_509, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,BAYTOWNS_KING, nycmex77, EASTBAYALLDAY, el chamuco, Fleetwood 305, BIGSINNER, RedDog, Dysfunctional73, Ant63ss, IN YA MOUF, westsidebagos, SOUTHERN64, jcutty, nsane86, LowDownUnder, cali rydah, 73dunk, artisticdream63, SoTexCustomz, kingpin64, 1sick51, Loco SS, DREAM ON, Scrapin63, SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, 7duceolds, red Hormiga, 64 PIMPALA, mister x, BIGRICHSPIRIT, MI 71, ROADMONSTA801, ~ElcoRider~, lowerdimension63, chicaddi, CAUTION380, 41bowtie, INIMITABLE, acosta512, Jesse_Pecina5, EASTLOS64, low4oshow, gzking, droppedltd, girldog66, BIG DIRTY, cleverlos, MrBiggs7, MR51, 62LOW, CoupeDeville, 82 deville, MSN Search , gmsupreme, big C, stillwaters, primer665, jpmunoz, Aces'N'Eights, 310southsider, ENOUGH SAID, BIGRUBE644, AMB1800, chivomexicano, impala_street_scraper, GrumpysBird, Lord Goofy, BUBBA-D, gizmo1, 64impalatattooman, chopperimpala, joker1, .TODD, nanaand1, cornbreadscaddy, hot$tuff5964, lowrico, rahjmh2, purpl7duece, Conceptz2003, skidz, bluethunder81, gmoney_94590, 7coupe9, 87 MONTE LS IN 559, 83's Finest, Riderz-4-Life, Royalty, southside64, ttopstouchless, jgutierrez1949, Kandy Drippa, iceman254, trokita53, dropincaddy, red22, big al, ILLICITLOWS, EXECUTION, CADILLACKING12, lowlow95, 4PUMPEDMONTE, BENNYHILLS95, elspock84, 305low, chingon68mex, DRODRIGUEZ, nittygritty, timmnm77, sancho 1, big j mack, FROGY909, RollinSS, juicedlinc, SWIPH, edelmiro13, azteca de oro, impalaguy1964, 520goodtimer, ESELILREBEL, gramma, Bumper Chippin 88, copapaint, lunatic, fortworthmex, bbar64, Bombmasters, ese_aldo, sky, THEE ARTISTICS, WICKEDKUSTOMS, baduso, NEW VISION C.C, double cheese, silkk, tito_ls, sugardaddy, 48RON54, FineLine, tuff57, RO 4 LIFE, 1dmoney1, TD Hydros, jake.blancas, supercutdog, justus, lowriv1972, teresa, 1979mc, 64_EC_STYLE, flakejobrob, jlandry, doobie, 83low, IBLDMYOWN, rgarcia15928, MEDIZNUTTS, 509Lowrider, Jitsubluelv, IMPRESSIVE B.C., FloRida, d
> *


I keep thinking these two are owned by the same user, im a lil slow but im out of it now lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Drop'em, lowlife-biker, BAYTOWNS_KING


Whats going on homie, I see we are still here with the same drama from last night. I told you that fat motherfucker like to start shit he aint got no life but layitlow. And crooked tatoo is hating cause I have a reason for my tat and he now is tatted for life with out yall to back him up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 05:50 PM~13608644
> *You need to quit that shit out fool, thats not me.
> For 1 I never competed against REC, 2 you dont know me or what im capable of doing so shut your mouth you stupid little kid with your crooked ass tatoo. Get on my level then open your mouth you stupid ass.
> Yall really need to get a life, who said anything about that.
> *


noticed it wasnt in you sig...

testy,testy...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2009, 04:06 PM~13608829
> *noticed it wasnt in you sig...
> 
> testy,testy...
> *



It was never in my signature to begin with anyways. FAILED


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

it's been a while since I posted pics of my project in the exclusive topic so I got some sneeks here



















what you guys think of the frame?
I think it will look smooth and will flow great with the parts:









Fatal Sunrise comming this year


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2009, 04:08 PM~13608851
> *it's been a while since I posted pics of my project in the exclusive topic so I got some sneeks here
> 
> 
> ...



You wanted all the parts CHROMED OUT RIGHT ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 06:07 PM~13608847
> *It was never in my signature to begin with anyways. FAILED
> *


 :h5: 

up high



























down low













































too slow....


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

need to clean my backyard and basement big time :yessad:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 04:09 PM~13608862
> *You wanted all the parts CHROMED OUT RIGHT ?
> *


no all the face parts chrome (sissybar and forks) and the handlebars from sic gold plated


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2009, 04:08 PM~13608851
> *it's been a while since I posted pics of my project in the exclusive topic so I got some sneeks here
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Project :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 17 2009, 04:14 PM~13608926
> *need to clean my backyard and basement big time :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2009, 04:15 PM~13608939
> *no all the face parts chrome (sissybar and forks) and the handlebars from sic gold plated
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 06:04 PM~13608806
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Drop'em, lowlife-biker, BAYTOWNS_KING
> Whats going on homie, I see we are still here with the same drama from last night. I told you that fat motherfucker like to start shit he aint got no life but layitlow. And crooked tatoo is hating cause I have a reason for my tat and he now is tatted for life with out yall to back him up
> *


your whole family is also fat. :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 09:48 PM~13610620
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 06:45 PM~13610596
> *your whole family is also fat. :|
> *



Aint cool to talk about the fam :angry:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

X2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 17 2009, 07:45 PM~13610596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry it dont hurt my feelings, I know and he knows that he will never accomplish what I have. Plus he has something coming to him............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope that the HATE and the DRAMA ends tonight. Thats one thing I cant get out of my head, everyone hating on everyone for what? Instead of sharing ideas or saying congratz. there is always hate,hate,hate,hate. Fuck that we are all 1 BIG ass FAMILY repping different sets but 1 same thing LOWRIDING  .............................


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13608949
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yeah milz ,your bike takes shape!!!
keep it up...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hahaha na it was meant as a joke. Me ane dropem been cool for like 2 years. Always talking back in forth. No hating haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 10:23 PM~13611879
> *I hope that the HATE  and the DRAMA ends tonight. Thats one thing I cant get out of my head, everyone hating on everyone for what? Instead of sharing ideas or saying congratz. there is always hate,hate,hate,hate. Fuck that we are all 1 BIG ass FAMILY repping different sets but 1 same thing LOWRIDING  .............................
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 09:41 PM~13611594
> *Dont worry it dont hurt my feelings, I know and he knows that he will never accomplish what I have. Plus he has something coming to him............
> *


Do you like metallica? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i hate errbody :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2009, 01:31 AM~13612408
> *i hate errbody :angry:
> *


hat hate hate. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 17 2009, 11:41 PM~13611594
> *Dont worry it dont hurt my feelings, I know and he knows that he will never accomplish what I have. Plus he has something coming to him............
> *


this is true. I have and will nvr amount to anything.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13612130
> *Do you like metallica?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 17 2009, 08:01 PM~13610721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still hate that bastard... :angry:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Apr 17 2009, 04:38 PM~13608531
> *We left who ?69 Chevy= Venom? What ever your reason was its cool we dont need drama on the internet..Exclusive never said nothing wrong to you as a club we dont like talking shit online we just let people talk.
> *


69 CHEVY CANT U READ DUMB FUCK AND YES THE WHOLE INDIANA CHAPTER DECIDED TO LEAVE BECAUSE THEY KNOW I AM A GOOD PRESIDENT REGARDLESS OF WHAT U GOT TO SAY ABOUT IT
MAN U KNOW WHATS MESSED UP NO ONE HAS EVER EVEN HEARD OF U FIRST OFF AND WHAT U GOT TO SHOW FOR AND U SENT ME A MESSAGE THE OTHER DAY AND YOUR PROFILE DIDNT HAVE A A CLUB LIST ED NOW IT SAYS EXCLUSIVE SO U THINK UR RUNNIN SHIT I DNT THINK SO BRO AND WHEN I JOINED I KNEW REC AND DROP EM STARTED THE CLUB SO WHO THE FUCK ARE U NOBODY SORRY BUT U AINT SHIT POST WHAT U GOT MISTER BIG DOGG THINKIN UR RUNNIN SHIT 

FUCK IT MAN IM COOL WIT EVERYBODY AND MY TATS NOT CROOKED AT ALL AND IM NOT BRANDED FOR LIFE SORRY PLAYER I GOT A CLUB TATTOO CAUSE I WAS PROUD OF THE CLUB AND I STILL AM ITS A GREAT CLUB AND I WILL NEVER DENIE THAT GOOD CLUB GOOD PEOPLE AND VERY NICE RIDES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS I HAVE NO REASON TO BE MAD ATT THE CLUB SO NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF U GUYS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Apr 18 2009, 07:06 PM~13617609
> *69 CHEVY CANT U READ DUMB FUCK AND YES THE WHOLE INDIANA CHAPTER DECIDED TO LEAVE BECAUSE THEY KNOW I AM A GOOD PRESIDENT REGARDLESS OF WHAT U GOT TO SAY ABOUT IT
> MAN U KNOW WHATS MESSED UP WHEN I JOINED I KNEW REC AND DROP EM STARTED THE CLUB SO WHO THE FUCK ARE U NOBODY SORRY BUT U AINT SHIT POST WHAT U GOT MISTER BIG DOGG THINKIN UR RUNNIN SHIT
> 
> ...



I dont think you know REC, because that is him. Read BAYTOWNS_KING signature.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 18 2009, 07:10 PM~13617631
> *I dont think you know REC, because that is him. Read BAYTOWNS_KING signature.
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2009, 07:25 PM~13617746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13617746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lack of communication :dunno: ...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 11:47 PM~13612554
> *hat hate hate. :biggrin:
> *


shake yo milkshake


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

while others talk, i'm keeping myself busy


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 19 2009, 05:11 AM~13620027
> *while others talk, i'm keeping myself busy
> 
> 
> ...


your engraving is sick homie!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

got a mail from sins show, we can only enter the bikes on FRYDAY, saturday will NOT be possible, so i will be there fryday, its open untill 23h so no problem, i go out there after work


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 19 2009, 11:07 AM~13621904
> *got a mail from sins show, we can only enter the bikes on FRYDAY, saturday will NOT be possible, so i will be there fryday, its open untill 23h so no problem, i go out there after work
> *


***** thats fucked up, tell one of the organizers I can only be their saterday!
BTW I have to work on saterday cuz I already took a day of for friday.
I will only be there sunday but I will be there the whole day 
my bike will be there on saterday mornin 

btw check out my plaque holders, I just finished em  



















I still have to cut the lower rod cuz as you can see it sticks out.
once I drilled the wholes in the plaque I can mount it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good bro, similar to mine but different, i see how you did it, good job :thumbsup:

about the show, i already told whats up, and they told me how it goes, rules are there to be obeyed, can't do nothing about it...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Milz I dropped off your parts at the chrome shop today, my boy said I can pick them up on saturday!  

PM SENT TOO!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 12:06 PM~13631248
> *Milz I dropped off your parts at the chrome shop today, my boy said I can pick them up on saturday!
> 
> PM SENT TOO!
> *


PM sent back brother
and thaks again


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 20 2009, 12:25 PM~13631435
> *PM sent back brother
> and thaks again
> *



Anything yall boys need done just holla at me, im not a buisness man or say I am but I cant get the same shit done what other buisness people can say they can at a BETTER PRICE.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 01:45 PM~13632112
> *Anything yall boys need done just holla at me, im not a buisness man or say I am but I cant get the same shit done what other buisness people can say they can at a BETTER PRICE.
> *


  

what did my parts look like when you got em, cuz it had been over 7 months since I sent em out...
not to much rust I hope?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 21 2009, 11:32 AM~13642842
> *
> 
> what did my parts look like when you got em, cuz it had been over 7 months since I sent em out...
> ...



I should of taken pics. but yeah they were rusty. I will post pics this weekend when I go get them


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 21 2009, 12:30 PM~13643455
> *I should of taken pics. but yeah they were rusty. I will post pics this weekend when I go get them
> *


but than they will be al fresh and chromed I guess :biggrin: 
He did polish them a bit I hope, just to get rid of the rust


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

everything gets polished before chrome  otha wise you wouldn't have that shine, when parts are not polished right, you see the defects in the chrome


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 21 2009, 12:53 PM~13643671
> *but than they will be al fresh and chromed I guess  :biggrin:
> He did polish them a bit I hope, just to get rid of the rust
> *


He was surprise after I told him that they will be shipped to BELGIUM. He couldnt beleive it, I told him I would bring him alot more buisness after those parts get plated.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 21 2009, 01:00 PM~13643764
> *everything gets polished before chrome    otha wise you wouldn't have that shine, when parts are not polished right, you see the defects in the chrome
> *


good luck I greaced em up real good before I sent em out, I wouldn't even wanna see em right now If I didn't do that :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13643924
> *good luck I greaced em up real good before I sent em out, I wouldn't even wanna see em right now If I didn't do that  :0
> *


your chomer still gonna repolish them. they always do.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 10:18 PM~13643956
> *your chomer still gonna repolish them. they always do.
> *


yup, polishing is actualy what does everything


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 21 2009, 03:24 PM~13644021
> *yup, polishing is actualy what does everything
> *


  the better the polish the better the finish.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13644046
> *  the better the polish the better the finish.
> *


exactly my texan friend


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

they on the way already or what bro???  

let me know for Friday by the way, what hour your bike will be there and post me a pic of how you want your display to be setup

thats right peeps, i'm setting up 4 bikes at this weekends show because my club brothers are either on a trip or working, but AMB hooks them up


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13655062
> *they on the way already or what bro???
> 
> let me know for Friday by the way, what hour your bike will be there and post me a pic of how you want your display to be setup
> ...


damn you gotta put Kevs bike up to :0 
sorry I can't help bro it sux cuz I love putting up my bike.what time will you be there?
I need to know so I can tell my dad  
im putting everything together right now :biggrin: 
BTW can you get in contact with the homie Marlo and tell him to bring 50 bucks to the show in May cuz he still needs to pay for his clothes


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

kevin works on fridays, so hes bringing his bike tomorrow to my place, friday after work i load up the trike, street and kevins bike and head out there, i'm probaly gonna be stuck in traffic for some time :uh: so can't exactly tell you when i'll be there, i'm leaving at like 18, its open till 23 though so i think i'll have enough time to setup the 4 bikes

its been a while since i talked to marlo, i'll try to get in contact with him and will tell him that


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 22 2009, 11:34 AM~13655654
> *kevin works on fridays, so hes bringing his bike tomorrow to my place, friday after work i load up the trike, street and kevins bike and head out there, i'm probaly gonna be stuck in traffic for some time  :uh:  so can't exactly tell you when i'll be there, i'm leaving at like 18, its open till 23 though so i think i'll have enough time to setup the 4 bikes
> 
> its been a while since i talked to marlo, i'll try to get in contact with him and will tell him that
> *


Ok I got everything packed, I mounted the entenna en axlenuts of FS on CP, they look fuckin great, people on LIL would love the bike  
so, my dad will drop of the bike, if your there you can set it up, if not my dad will just put it next to your street (on the display) and lock it up if thats cool witchu?
you can set it up on saterday mornin, just leave some space for my display


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright no problem, your not there saturday right?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 22 2009, 01:44 PM~13656985
> *allright no problem, your not there saturday right?
> *


nope gotte work from 12-21 :uh: 
I polished up CP and got everything together, you just need sundaydriver and the spokes right?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

YUP, don't forget that either, i'm taking my LRM's with me too so you can check them out  

by the way, tomorrow is gonna be a good day, homie allan is comming with his 73 fleetwood to vilvoorde and we gonna roll out to the show, we gonna stay there till 23 to hang out a little and to be sure nobody takes anything


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2009, 11:44 AM~13667208
> *YUP, don't forget that either, i'm taking my LRM's with me too so you can check them out
> 
> by the way, tomorrow is gonna be a good day, homie allan is comming with his 73 fleetwood to vilvoorde and we gonna roll out to the show, we gonna stay there till 23 to hang out a little and to be sure nobody takes anything
> *


damn thats deffenitly cool, respect to the homie!
ok if you there till 23 you will defenitly c my father  
btw; you have LRM?
I have one in my case to but it's the one where problemas is featured, just put it open on that page and lay it on one of the displays  

RIP to my fav bike problemas
now both my fav trike (oro de aztlan) and bike are dead


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the caddy is his daily driver :biggrin: 
yes i have LRM every month now  i have that one where problemas is featured too i think, didn't you buy me a copy?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2009, 12:30 PM~13667631
> *the caddy is his daily driver  :biggrin:
> yes i have LRM every month now    i have that one where problemas is featured too i think, didn't you buy me a copy?
> *


oow yeah I did :cheesy: 
damn how old is he I fel left out  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

who? allan? he is my age *****, you were too busy taking the spokes outa that wheel with a shitty screwdriver i had in the sixfo' trunk hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13667682
> *who? allan? he is my age *****, you were too busy taking the spokes outa that wheel with a shitty screwdriver i had in the sixfo' trunk hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


  





haha no damn you nigz are crazy all havin OG cars like that, but mine will be just as cool :happysad:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

dedication bro :biggrin: i had to choose between a 64 impala or a "brand new" daily car, guess what i picked :cheesy:  most of the fools would have taken the new car, but i don't cuz then its just another car like the 50 other ones in your street or hood, plus wtf am i talkin about CAN'T compare this new shit with a 64  

besides you have plenty of time ahead of you, gotta follow the dream, my next goal would be to open ATR Customz on a decent location, one day one day!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome To Exclusive's World   this is our corner of the show, when we arrived there, they were realy waiting on us to show up i was like :0 :0 guy at the entry was like exclusive bike club? yup thats us and opened the gate imediately  



shit cut down milz bike on this, don't worry bro, she's covered up thanks to your club brothas, we didn't want her to catch a cold at night :biggrin: 

more pics tomorrow or what, got a on the road pic though :biggrin: 



homie allan following us with his 73 fleetwood  possible new member of the belgian chapter


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 24 2009, 03:39 PM~13680620
> *Welcome To Exclusive's World     this is our corner of the show, when we arrived there, they were realy waiting on us to show up i was like  :0  :0  guy at the entry was like exclusive bike club? yup thats us and opened the gate imediately
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i want to thank my club brothers for making it to the show, even though they had to work, be at school or even on a trip, they still got the bikes (and even cars) to the show and showed up to be there  it was great


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 27 2009, 01:05 AM~13700016
> *i want to thank my club brothers for making it to the show, even though they had to work, be at school or even on a trip, they still got the bikes (and even cars) to the show and showed up to be there    it was great
> *


x2 good show had a good time, and it was nice to talk to allan, hope hes down for exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

consider it done bro  i talked to him after you went to see the fleetwood and he told me to keep him updated or call him up for a cruise or what to discuss it, i saw some good weather for this weekend so who knows, the 4 might hit the street for a little exclusive cruise :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 27 2009, 11:46 AM~13703530
> *consider it done bro    i talked to him after you went to see the fleetwood and he told me to keep him updated or call him up for a cruise or what to discuss it, i saw some good weather for this weekend so who knows, the 4 might hit the street for a little exclusive cruise  :biggrin:
> *


let me know when (if possible for you guys make it sunday, I'll come out with my car to)


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

when stijn showed up with the rag


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 29 2009, 11:44 AM~13730074
> *when stijn showed up with the rag
> 
> 
> *


I have the exact same pic on my phone :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you were next to me so yes its possible :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

happy cinco de mayo to all my mexican/american homies and friends


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 29 2009, 01:44 PM~13730074
> *when stijn showed up with the rag
> 
> 
> *


Is he Exclusive?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

for sure he is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 6 2009, 01:57 AM~13799807
> *for sure he is
> *


bad ass. your 64 and that 63. damn yall got it on lock over there.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

new member also with a 73 fleetwood with big projects too, we starting to come up in the car game and i ain't even started on the 64 yet :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 6 2009, 12:53 AM~13800120
> *new member also with a 73 fleetwood with big projects too, we starting to come up in the car game and i ain't even started on the 64 yet  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm checkin out how to import my wheels, belgium sucks big time for importing shit :angry: :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 6 2009, 05:50 AM~13800369
> *i'm checkin out how to import my wheels, belgium sucks big time for importing shit  :angry:  :angry:
> *


gonna get worse. with all these china wheel companies going out of business, they probably gonna get more expensive.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah but i ain't buyin chinas :biggrin: plus that aint the problem, the euro is still stronger then the dollar so its still "cheap" for us, the problem is when they get in belgium, customs hold the packages for months easily, got one at customs right now for like a month, they are handeling my case they say when i call them up :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 6 2009, 01:41 PM~13804075
> *yeah but i ain't buyin chinas  :biggrin:  plus that aint the problem, the euro is still stronger then the dollar so its still "cheap" for us, the problem is when they get in belgium, customs hold the packages for months easily, got one at customs right now for like a month, they are handeling my case they say when i call them up  :uh:
> *


well then its even worse, if youre going for something of better quality. with these cheap companies going out, the higher dollar ones dont have to compete with them anymore. so, they can raise their prices, to fit the demand.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you got a point there, gotta hurry up then :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for the Big-E  


its official, El Imigrante '64 is getting some fresh Z's  :0 

and the chrysler undies are recieving some fresh paint, looking sweet


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 8 2009, 03:32 PM~13829630
> *
> *



WUZ UP FOOL


HERE ARE SOME PARTS I FOUND :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 9 2009, 02:05 AM~13830884
> *WUZ UP FOOL
> HERE ARE SOME PARTS I FOUND  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 8 2009, 08:05 PM~13830884
> *WUZ UP FOOL
> HERE ARE SOME PARTS I FOUND  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 8 2009, 06:05 PM~13830884
> *WUZ UP FOOL
> HERE ARE SOME PARTS I FOUND  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :| 


























:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  ove the look bro, gold look crazy good!
thanks brother!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2009, 03:14 PM~13838052
> *:|
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:    ove the look bro, gold look crazy good!
> thanks brother!
> *



KOO, HE PUT A OIL ON A CHROME SO IT WILL BE PROTECTED UNTIL IT GETS TO YOU. WHEN YOU GET THEM CLEAN THEM UP AND RIDE HOMIE


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 9 2009, 03:28 PM~13838129
> *KOO, HE PUT A OIL ON A CHROME SO IT WILL BE PROTECTED UNTIL IT GETS TO YOU. WHEN YOU GET THEM CLEAN THEM UP AND RIDE HOMIE
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

remember this one homies  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6a3afdc19Y


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 13 2009, 09:30 PM~13874542
> *remember this one homies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6a3afdc19Y
> *


offcourse  after illzach we gonna contact that guy for the feature in his magazine, its gonna be great, allan said he knew some good spots so we do a big get together, let them shoot the bikes and car if they want and we sit down and chill with some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 11:29 PM~13875630
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 13 2009, 01:10 PM~13874915
> *offcourse    after illzach we gonna contact that guy for the feature in his magazine, its gonna be great, allan said he knew some good spots so we do a big get together, let them shoot the bikes and car if they want and we sit down and chill with some cold ones  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that would be awesome!
we can all cruise together after the shoot  

a cool pic would be a half circle of cars and the bikes in the centre


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 02:29 PM~13875630
> *
> *


supp raul


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 15 2009, 11:00 PM~13902677
> *
> *


******* :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 17 2009, 10:11 PM~13916636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WE HAVING FUN I SEE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 18 2009, 06:28 AM~13918242
> *:biggrin:  WE HAVING FUN I SEE
> *


fun killing my bicycle 4 good


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

keeping myself busy










got the 64 asking for attention too now, she left my bro and my dad on the side of the road today, was trying to get the problem solved through the phone but no luck had to be towed home  gonna check her out this weekend, next weekend its show time but i don't care anymore, trike can wait, my impala is what its all about


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 19 2009, 02:20 PM~13936436
> *keeping myself busy
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice what you did with that wood, real detailed work I see


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 18 2009, 10:10 PM~13926800
> *fun killing my bicycle 4 good
> *


no one cares.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 20 2009, 06:49 AM~13944519
> *no one cares.
> *


I do


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 20 2009, 03:18 PM~13944380
> *damn thats nice what you did with that wood, real detailed work I see
> *


thats the first step bro, its logic, how you wanna work good on something  this allows you to spin it 360°, the best for painting it, gonna have to copyright this shit :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 20 2009, 11:20 AM~13947162
> *I do
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 20 2009, 10:56 PM~13954357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ALOT OF FUN


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

back on the road, problems fixed, new instrument panel and og radio installed too :0 no pics of that yet though :biggrin: just this one


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 21 2009, 02:47 PM~13960664
> *back on the road, problems fixed, new instrument panel and og radio installed too  :0  no pics of that yet though  :biggrin:  just this one
> 
> 
> ...


why were you lookin for a hangar to stall the fo?
your garage looks perfect!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

***** please, the car is outside cuz i can't do shit inside, can barely open the doors, everytime a car wanted to go by we had to push it back inside and shit, how you gonna do a frame off in there, tell me? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+May 14 2009, 02:51 AM~13882516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 22 2009, 08:35 AM~13968308
> ****** please, the car is outside cuz i can't do shit inside, can barely open the doors, everytime a car wanted to go by we had to push it back inside and shit, how you gonna do a frame off in there, tell me?  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah for a frame of that garage is way to small thats true, for storage it looks ok...
my dads garage is like that to
how much does it cost you?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i ain't complaining for storing it its good, the impala fits right in, got 3" front and back of clearence, just to close the door, so you see, it ain't good for working on the car, and when you have a old car you know you working on it more then anything else lol, i pay 55e / month for mine


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 23 2009, 03:36 AM~13976508
> *i ain't complaining for storing it its good, the impala fits right in, got 3" front and back of clearence, just to close the door, so you see, it ain't good for working on the car, and when you have a old car you know you working on it more then anything else lol, i pay 55e / month for mine
> *


55 yeah ok price, I pay 40 but its prolly lot smaller :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

don't know bro, normaly they have standard sizes and shit like that but its hard to find a garage where an us car fits, been there, done that, took me 2 months to find one where it fits  

i cleaned her from a to z today, she is looking fine, i realised i got a nice ass car damn breaking neckz all over V-town :yes:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Coming soon "MAS PROBLEMAS"


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 26 2009, 06:04 AM~13996035
> *Coming soon "MAS PROBLEMAS"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13996035
> *Coming soon "MAS PROBLEMAS"
> 
> 
> ...


aaw sweet :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

milz ya pm box is full :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

ya I know :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 26 2009, 07:20 AM~13999030
> *aaw sweet :cheesy:
> *


Just wait and see the back fender we go the 3d metal going on but not too much just small parts to leave room for the murals..Hope to have it done soon REC_DESINGS FRAME :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 26 2009, 06:14 PM~14005689
> *Just wait and see the back fender we go the 3d metal going on but not too much just small parts to leave room for the murals..Hope to have it done soon REC_DESINGS FRAME  :0
> *


  
whos muraling this texas badboy?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He should have IC Mural it. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 10:21 AM~14013700
> *He should have IC Mural it. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14014310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats up focker? :biggrin: I thought you were done with LIL and Lowriders?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 12:09 PM~14014813
> *Whats up focker? :biggrin:  I thought you were done with LIL and Lowriders?
> *


Whats goping on Juan ! Who told you I was done? Dont ever listen to peeps unless it comes from my mouth or my key board. :biggrin: Im here at work chillin homie, whats going on on your side of the world?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 27 2009, 02:21 PM~14014932
> *Whats goping on Juan ! Who told you I was done? Dont ever listen to peeps unless it comes from my mouth or my key board. :biggrin:  Im here at work chillin homie, whats going on on your side of the world?
> *


World AKA Texas ahahahahah Not a damn thing fool. Getting ready for Abilene?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 12:59 PM~14015302
> *World AKA Texas ahahahahah Not a damn thing fool. Getting ready for Abilene?
> *


Im glad you are learning quick, TEXAS is a WORLD of its own. Abilene, huh! I thought the next stop was San Antonio? Oh well I will be at the San Antonio show, to check it out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 27 2009, 03:05 PM~14015360
> *Im glad you are learning quick, TEXAS is a WORLD of its own. Abilene, huh! I thought the next stop was San Antonio? Oh well I will be at the San Antonio show, to check it out.
> *


Im already pre regged for S.A. see you there.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothaz :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1166414246.html
*300 bucks in Dallas
*

DAMN!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 07:52 AM~14021919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown: :angry: i had music on, LOUD, i hope nobody heard that otha shit that played along with my music :angry:


----------



## titof (Apr 15, 2008)

that's the point of the "joke" 

but either way, shits annoying :uh: 


sup amb :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titof_@May 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14026879
> *that's the point of the "joke"
> 
> but either way, shits annoying :uh:
> ...


:wave: whatup bro  

we gonna cruise on some zenith's this summer or what? :biggrin:


----------



## titof (Apr 15, 2008)

if you got the cash to pull the trigger :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titof_@May 28 2009, 09:54 PM~14027045
> *if you got the cash to pull the trigger :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

live from france, Fatal Sunrise busted out and is looking nice as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new version of Sweet Dreamz busted out too, they didn't see this one comming :biggrin: don't have pics though, will take some tomorrow, been too busy today talking with everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 28 2009, 12:29 PM~14025544
> *:thumbsdown:  :angry:  i had music on, LOUD, i hope nobody heard that otha shit that played along with my music  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 30 2009, 12:24 PM~14046642
> *live from france, Fatal Sunrise busted out and is looking nice as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! new version of Sweet Dreamz busted out too, they didn't see this one comming  :biggrin:  don't have pics though, will take some tomorrow, been too busy today talking with everyone
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
me and tony both took first place he took first place radical trike I took first place radical bike  
first time i took fatal sunrise out (yes it was finished :uh: :biggrin: ) and took first place and a photoshoot also did some interviews and shit  
pics will follow but for those who can't wait...










:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 31 2009, 11:38 AM~14053220
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> me and tony both took first place he took first place radical trike I took first place radical bike
> first time i took fatal sunrise out (yes it was finished :uh:  :biggrin: ) and took first place and a photoshoot also did some interviews and shit
> ...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to Exclusive belgium chapter


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on all your win's Exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: AMB1800, MR X, MR.559

DAMN X :0 even on the highway hes on layitlow  


like milz said, i took first radical trike, he took first radical bike, first place street went to a westbarrio homie, and the 2nd and 3ths were filled up by some westbarrio homies and eastriddaz homies too  

great show, alot of interested people, interviews, photoshoots, and offcourse alot of talk with everyone, still one day to go, alot of people already hit the road, drive safely homies


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 31 2009, 12:48 PM~14053631
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: AMB1800, MR X, MR.559
> 
> ...


eey ***** hows yo room :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

good, i'm watchin some tv and using the hotelzzz internet offcourse :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 31 2009, 01:26 PM~14053824
> *good, i'm watchin some tv and using the hotelzzz internet offcourse  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thaha same here fool


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

that pic is soooooooooooo nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

CONGRATS! Both of y'all came out strong. EXCLUSIVE took the top 2 bike awards, now that great news too


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

marlo took 2nd radical 2 wheeler too  so exclusive took 3 wins

just packed everything up, leaving tomorrow morning after picking up the newspaper with our article in it, they already talked about SD in today's newspaper


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 1 2009, 09:56 AM~14061259
> *marlo took 2nd radical 2 wheeler too    so exclusive took 3 wins
> 
> just packed everything up, leaving tomorrow morning after picking up the newspaper with our article in it, they already talked about SD in today's newspaper
> *



:0 CONGRATS TO MARLO


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

we took FS off the display and milz pushed it till this real good place that the photographer found, he shot some niceeeeeee pics that i can't wait to see, this is just a sneak pic of when he was busy, he shot also a couple elsewhere that kicked ass










more pics can be seen in my photobucket album of the show, enjoy, notice the new shit on SD while watchin the pics too  

Fun Car Show - Lowrider Bikes Contest 2009 - Illzach, France

next up is the magazine feature  SD is in a music video too, that should be comming out very soon since it was been recorded like 2 weeks back  

makin thingz happen, its been quite a while but were back on track


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

exclusive's line up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is Marlo Exclusive?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yes, he was in front of us  


got the newspaper today before leaving


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 2 2009, 11:10 AM~14071225
> *yes, he was in front of us
> got the newspaper today before leaving
> 
> ...


    
best pic iv seen in a long time, means a lot to me  

I love the pics you took of the shoot


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

wow nice pics and congrats on everything ever year gets better  ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 7 2009, 06:42 PM~14120063
> *wow nice pics and congrats on everything ever year gets better    ttt
> *


Whats up rec!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 2 2009, 12:10 PM~14071225
> *yes, he was in front of us
> got the newspaper today before leaving
> 
> ...



damn bro!!!
they put the lowrider show results in the newspapers?

On a même pas ça ici!!! 

Félicitation!

Vous venez de quelle coin de la belgique?
Je suis née a St-vith... et j'ai habité un peu Malmedy


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Wassup Exclusive! :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 8 2009, 04:03 AM~14121013
> *damn bro!!!
> they put the lowrider show results in the newspapers?
> 
> ...


moi je suis de vilvoorde, 10km de bruxelles et milz (lowlife-biker) est de gent  malmedy je connai :biggrin:


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilrocky45_@Jun 8 2009, 01:23 AM~14123781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flyer bro, looks like a cool show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 8 2009, 04:42 AM~14124148
> *nice flyer bro, looks like a cool show
> *



Its not just a show homie, its THE BEST DAMN PICNIC in TEXAS !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 09:05 AM~14124522
> *Its not just a show homie, its THE BEST DAMN PICNIC in TEXAS !
> *


So I hear.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:12 AM~14125876
> *So I hear.
> *



You need to come check it out homie, its tight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 PM~14125890
> *You need to come check it out homie, its tight.
> *


A friend of mine is rollin down. I might follow him down there.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:23 AM~14125952
> *A friend of mine is rollin down. I might follow him down there.
> *



Tight ! Let me know if you rollin down here so I can set something up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:26 PM~14125985
> *Tight ! Let me know if you rollin down here so I can set something up
> *


4 SURE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Car Club: C.E.O. of the "E"
Congrats.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 07:05 AM~14124522
> *Its not just a show homie, its THE BEST DAMN PICNIC in TEXAS !
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 12 2009, 07:16 PM~14175615
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


texas belgium united


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 10:07 PM~14207779
> *:wave:
> *


   whatup bro?


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2009, 07:28 AM~14193253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work dogg


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jun 16 2009, 10:25 PM~14207956
> *nice work dogg
> *


thanks


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 16 2009, 01:16 PM~14207864
> *    whatup bro?
> *



:biggrin: Chillin


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 15 2009, 07:28 AM~14193253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dedication


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

keepin them spokes clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yow milz, i've been checkin out some shows in the summer and found Cruise Mania, look that shit up, maybe we could go out there show these fools how we do bikes :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 17 2009, 09:38 AM~14216737
> *yow milz, i've been checkin out some shows in the summer and found Cruise Mania, look that shit up, maybe we could go out there show these fools how we do bikes  :biggrin:
> *


***** cruise mania, I aint gotta look that up  
I got all the posters in my room (even tho I never attended one :uh: :biggrin: )
yeah chopperdome always gets involved and I know its a big cruise with alot of good people so im down (as always  )


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah but i'm takin the trailer queen :happysad: i realy want to take the trike more often cuz otha wise its just sittin there in the garage, it pisses me off :uh: they accept classic cars too so could take the fo too but then its a tuff desicion 64 or trike :dunno: gotta talk with dlow :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 17 2009, 07:44 PM~14218098
> *yeah but i'm takin the trailer queen  :happysad:  i realy want to take the trike more often cuz otha wise its just sittin there in the garage, it pisses me off  :uh:  they accept classic cars too so could take the fo too but then its a tuff desicion 64 or trike  :dunno:  gotta talk with dlow  :biggrin:
> *


I dunno homz. What day the show?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

26-07-2009 bro


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 17 2009, 10:18 PM~14219513
> *26-07-2009 bro
> *


nope can't make it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 17 2009, 11:22 PM~14219551
> *nope can't make it
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

:uh: FY


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 17 2009, 11:25 PM~14219577
> *:uh:  FY
> *


 :uh: no me seas de tu pueblo


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

SO Whassup Exclusive Family


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 17 2009, 02:27 PM~14219611
> *SO Whassup Exclusive Family
> *


wathup homie, how you like the way my bike turned out? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wathup family, my exams are finished so its time to party now.
going to a bbq tonight and im planning to practice driving in my dads ride next week.
what you been up to?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

when i get home from work i'm takin the fo out :biggrin: gonna go to allan's to see whats up with his fleetwood  

wednesday i'm retaking the fo out with dlow and tuesday i have my Z's :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 23 2009, 04:51 AM~14270486
> *when i get home from work i'm takin the fo out  :biggrin:  gonna go to allan's to see whats up with his fleetwood
> 
> wednesday i'm retaking the fo out with dlow and tuesday i have my Z's  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 20 2009, 09:35 AM~14245895
> *wathup homie, how you like the way my bike turned out? :biggrin:
> *


Yes man she's lookin finneee  
too bad you didn't go FULL gold
but i understand with this fuckin financial crisis :biggrin: 

AMB; 
Sounds like tonight we goin cruisin the 64 then  :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14282053
> *Yes man she's lookin finneee
> too bad you didn't go FULL gold
> but i understand with this fuckin financial crisis  :biggrin:
> ...


and so we did :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 24 2009, 10:31 AM~14282053
> *Yes man she's lookin finneee
> too bad you didn't go FULL gold
> but i understand with this fuckin financial crisis  :biggrin:
> ...


whos rag in your avi?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 09:29 AM~14291671
> *whos rag in your avi?
> *


mine, we cut the roof off :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 25 2009, 02:43 PM~14292615
> *mine, we cut the roof off  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 


i didnt know you had Californian license plates :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 24 2009, 08:31 AM~14282053
> *Yes man she's lookin finneee
> too bad you didn't go FULL gold
> but i understand with this fuckin financial crisis  :biggrin:
> ...


I like em better with the chrome and gold combo, i think all gold would have been to much...
I guess we will never know :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i got my Z's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where you at King Rec?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 25 2009, 10:49 AM~14294751
> *i got my Z's
> *


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 25 2009, 06:49 PM~14294751
> *i got my Z's
> *


Pics or didnt happen :biggrin: 


























I know you got em.. Just wanna see them


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 27 2009, 05:54 AM~14313541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the sound


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yow milz, for the bike cruise tomorrow, allan told me it starts at 13h but that we meet at 12h at his house, IF the weather is good offcourse, if the weather sucks we cancel it


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 27 2009, 06:42 AM~14313624
> *yow milz, for the bike cruise tomorrow, allan told me it starts at 13h but that we meet at 12h at his house, IF the weather is good offcourse, if the weather sucks we cancel it
> *


Im not sure if I will be there homie, my dog died today and im not sure if i would enjoy the cruise.
hope you understand bro.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm sorry to hear that bro, don't worry though, the cruise got canceled, so allan gonna come to vilvorde with the cadillac and we probaly gonna hang out


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 28 2009, 02:59 AM~14319576
> *i'm sorry to hear that bro, don't worry though, the cruise got canceled, so allan gonna come to vilvorde with the cadillac and we probaly gonna hang out
> *


my dogg is still here, the doctors say it might be the chemo that causes him to weakn, we will see as long as he doesn't have any pain its cool.
we can still hang out some other time


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you down to come out here 4july??? homie Firefly from holland is gonna come to vilvoorde, gonna tell it to allan too, so we show him how belgium does it :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 28 2009, 06:14 AM~14319781
> *you down to come out here 4july??? homie Firefly from holland is gonna come to vilvoorde, gonna tell it to allan too, so we show him how belgium does it  :biggrin:
> *


is there gonna be a car cruise or sumtin?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

***** we cruisin the whole time :biggrin: these last days the weather was SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOD, 64 came out tuesday, wednesday, yesterday and today :biggrin: had a good time with allan and his homies, took the cadillac for a test drive, thats HUGE :biggrin:  breacking neckz all over vilvoorde with both cars hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 28 2009, 08:37 PM~14321205
> ****** we cruisin the whole time  :biggrin:  these last days the weather was SOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOD, 64 came out tuesday, wednesday, yesterday and today  :biggrin:  had a good time with allan and his homies, took the cadillac for a test drive, thats HUGE  :biggrin:    breacking neckz all over vilvoorde with both cars hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AHHAHAHAHA We ridin all day long  
hahaha &nd yes, we keep breaking necks


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

YUP :biggrin: so milz come down here if you want the 4th of july, lets hope on some nice weather and you gonna have a great day :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 28 2009, 01:32 PM~14321447
> *YUP  :biggrin:  so milz come down here if you want the 4th of july, lets hope on some nice weather and you gonna have a great day :biggrin:
> *


Ill try


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

them young fellas in those classy OG cars :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























but thats about to change


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass wires


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 29 2009, 07:59 PM~14329406
> *
> 
> but thats about to change
> ...


THROOWWW SOME Z'ssss ON THAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 29 2009, 11:59 AM~14329406
> *them young fellas in those classy OG cars  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Rec you going to San Antonio?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 11:23 PM~14359241
> *Rec you going to San Antonio?
> *


maybe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14365456
> *maybe
> *


Ill be there


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

saturday the homie firefly (member on here) came down to my city, so i called up the club homies and had kind of a meeting, weather was gooooooooooooood so we cruised all day, i'm waiting on allan or firefly to post up some pics  at the end of the day we went to grab something to eat at this retro usa bar :0 2 impala's and the fleetwood on a line up while we were chilling, eating and talking lowrider


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 6 2009, 07:55 AM~14391335
> *saturday the homie firefly (member on here) came down to my city, so i called up the club homies and had kind of a meeting, weather was gooooooooooooood so we cruised all day, i'm waiting on allan or firefly to post up some pics    at the end of the day we went to grab something to eat at this retro usa bar  :0  2 impala's and the fleetwood on a line up while we were chilling, eating and talking lowrider
> *


damn does he have a impala????
cool homie, I realy felt bad that I couldn't be there  
Let me know when the next meeting is, I will make it my priority!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

no, Firefly has a LTD, the owner of the retro usa bar has a impala :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 6 2009, 01:13 PM~14393751
> *no, Firefly has a LTD, the owner of the retro usa bar has a impala  :biggrin:
> *


wtf fo real, what year?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Allan pics at the vilvorde beach  milz check my facebook, got plenty of them on there :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 8 2009, 02:08 PM~14413992
> *Allan pics at the vilvorde beach    milz check my facebook, got plenty of them on there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 8 2009, 02:08 PM~14413992
> *Allan pics at the vilvorde beach    milz check my facebook, got plenty of them on there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very good pics, does he have a professional camera?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I had to post this one, so nice


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i dunno but it takes some good pics :biggrin: that last one you posted aint done by him though :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"MONEY2BURN" A LIL UPDATE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2009, 11:51 PM~14430221
> *"MONEY2BURN" A LIL UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. rec.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 10 2009, 06:51 AM~14430221
> *"MONEY2BURN" A LIL UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2009, 09:51 PM~14430221
> *"MONEY2BURN" A LIL UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


niiice, im thinkin of doing a pedle car to, I know a place that sells them over here.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14432765
> *niiice, im thinkin of doing a pedle car to, I know a place that sells them over here.
> *



:0 :0 where??? what price range?? :biggrin: 


tomorrow i'm starting the works on the impala with clubbrother kevin  time to give the undies some paint before installing the zenith's


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 10 2009, 08:21 AM~14432765
> *niiice, im thinkin of doing a pedle car to, I know a place that sells them over here.
> *


  that would be nice cant wait to see what you would do to one of them


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 10 2009, 10:52 PM~14436151
> *:0  :0  where??? what price range??  :biggrin:
> tomorrow i'm starting the works on the impala with clubbrother kevin    time to give the undies some paint before installing the zenith's
> *


couldn't wait :biggrin: had to mount them










more pics soon


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

64 is allmost ready for the plaque in the back  

undies cleaned and painted, gonna redo the inner fenders this winter 









one side on Zeniths  









one more to go, garage build :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

had a good time today with my homies!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 21 2009, 08:50 PM~14538606
> *had a good time today with my homies!
> *


same here bro, got to do that more often  it started to rain after we dropped you off, that shit was crazy, the 'llac got a good shower :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 20 2009, 10:59 PM~14533447
> *:0
> *


wheres problemas at homie ,


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 22 2009, 03:11 PM~14552083
> *wheres problemas at homie ,
> *


at the REC-STUDIO getting the final desings


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 14 2009, 05:45 PM~14466334
> *64 is allmost ready for the plaque in the back
> 
> undies cleaned and painted, gonna redo the inner fenders this winter
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

painted some more parts under the hood  impala is gonna look clean  

i'm taking the trailer queen out this sunday to a local bike show, its very wierd that theres a BIKE show in belgium :0 :0 so time to show them how we do it :biggrin: 

i'll post pics of the show


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cool homie, its actualy a contest, nun to big ofcoarse but normaly theres some prizes to win


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 23 2009, 02:23 PM~14557952
> *cool homie, its actualy a contest, nun to big ofcoarse but normaly theres some prizes to win
> *


SAAAAAAAAAAAAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT :0 i'll confirm you this sunday, SD should place without any problems, if it doesnt then they hatin :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 23 2009, 05:34 AM~14557983
> *SAAAAAAAAAAAAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT  :0  i'll confirm you this sunday, SD should place without any problems, if it doesnt then they hatin  :biggrin:
> *


me?
I aint goin homie, spain remember


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

phones exist :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 22 2009, 04:17 PM~14552161
> *at the REC-STUDIO getting the final desings
> *


orale ese ,chilo .
put pics of the frame when you finished homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

didnt post these up yet


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

took the trike out today, didnt think they were prices to win but they came up and told me you won Best Bicycle, so i was like coooool :biggrin: when they called me up to pick up the trophee they gave some realy nice props  



















dedicated to my club  









the trophee is nice idea, its painted in cameleon paint and pinstripped by one of the few belgian pinstripers, adds a nice touch to my trophee line up in my room :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Homie  :biggrin: 
Good Fuckin Weekend


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14586528
> *took the trike out today, didnt think they were prices to win but they came up and told me you won Best Bicycle, so i was like coooool  :biggrin:  when they called me up to pick up the trophee they gave some realy nice props
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMMMMM BRO THAT'S SUPER GOOD LOOKING TRIKE YOU GOT THERE I HADE SAW SOME PIC VERY QUICK BUT THIS ONE BLOW ME OF GREAT WORK !!!!!  
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

this 63 is waiting for the club plaque in the back, club founders pm me please


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

whats up family, haven't been on here in a while.
that don't mean I ain't doin nothing ofcoarse  
went to see cypress hill two days ago, badass!

keep repping it to the max brothers!
exclusive cc 4 life


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp milz, too bad i couldnt go, next time for sure though  

by the way did you get my message about the club meeting??


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2009, 11:45 PM~14722402
> *supp milz, too bad i couldnt go, next time for sure though
> 
> by the way did you get my message about the club meeting??
> *


yes i got it, did you get mine?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh shit, i see it now, must have forget that you replied me, well i'm have to see cuz i want everbody to be here and right now stijn and allan aren't sure they can come, so i'm waiting to see if i move it to another day or not, ill keep you updated


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

on the strip  










late night cruisin the fo'  :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Exclusive 4 life


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14787926
> *Exclusive 4 life
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 17 2009, 05:49 AM~14787926
> *Exclusive 4 life
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 16 2009, 10:26 PM~14789128
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 10:37 AM~14791276
> *:roflmao:
> *


Sup Fool.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14791285
> *Sup Fool.
> *


Chillin homie,

What the deal Juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 10:41 AM~14791322
> *Chillin homie,
> 
> What the deal Juan?
> *


Nothing fool. Just getting the cutty ready for the streets


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 08:51 AM~14791435
> *Nothing fool. Just getting the cutty ready for the streets
> *


Tight. I just picked up another fuckin car hopefully I get to keep this one. I rolled up on a 87 Monte Carlo Luxury Sport, this bad boy is clean, straight body no fuck ups. I think I will keep this one though, im not going to even try to flip this one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 10:53 AM~14791458
> *Tight. I just picked up another fuckin car hopefully I get to keep this one. I rolled up on a 87 Monte Carlo Luxury Sport, this bad boy is clean, straight body no fuck ups. I think I will keep this one though, im not going to even try to flip this one.
> *


AHAHAHAH Sure you are. LMAO pics when you can.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 08:55 AM~14791475
> *AHAHAHAH Sure you are. LMAO pics when you can.
> *


Hey everything has a price tag homie, but not this one. This bad boy came from your hood, DALLAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 10:58 AM~14791500
> *Hey everything has a price tag homie, but not this one. This bad boy came from your hood, DALLAS
> *


Then it aint my hood. I rarely go to dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 09:02 AM~14791537
> *Then it aint my hood. I rarely go to dallas. :biggrin:
> *


My bad FW! same shit :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Still got these for sale for a 16" bike










$65 shipped for all

Cut them up make pendants outta them, make bumpers outta them, do what you want I just want them sold.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 09:37 AM~14791276
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: inside joke between me and rec ........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 17 2009, 05:45 PM~14796624
> *:twak:  :twak: inside joke between me and rec ........
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK. 









































DONT CARE........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wasup homies  
it's hella nice weather out here so i ain't behind the computer alot.
hey tony, whats up with that one show you talked to me about, we still hittin that?
plus, im get ready for the lowrider show in september, looks like its gonna go down over there :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

gotta look for the flyer cuz i don't remember the name of it :biggrin: it was near your city though  i'll let you know and you damn right the weather is nice, but ain't enjoying it cuz i'm working, eating, sleeping, working, eating, sleeping and so on :uh: 

we gotta organise something by the way, theres A LOT to discuss about the club... maybe this weekend? but this weekend there is also the lowrider show from los amas in amay, i don't know if i'm going yet, so its either the show or club reunion :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

someone caught me cruising this weekend :biggrin: after all, this pic is nice


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 25 2009, 06:32 AM~14873108
> *someone caught me cruising this weekend  :biggrin:  after all, this pic is nice
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro, I believe the event you were talkin bout is rockabilly day, right?
its always a good show, if you go, try goin with the car instead of the bike  
hope you can come down over here


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm bringing the trike probaly since its made to be showed, my car is my hood cruiser and not ready for shows yet


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*WHATS UP KING REC!*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 09:44 AM~14947032
> *WHATS UP KING REC!
> *


MAMALO, PONLE CASA, SACALE PUS..............LOL


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 1 2009, 01:39 PM~14949071
> *MAMALO, PONLE CASA, SACALE PUS..............LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothers


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 2 2009, 02:25 AM~14956595
> *whatup Drop'em
> *



Chillin homie


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Where u been drop 'em??!...terry said wassup.. and we've been around.. his cars been gettin worked on.. and i jus got mine...we're kinda layin-low.. gettin shit out the way and shit worked on... we will be at magnifcos this year tho :biggrin:  ... do u still have that blazer??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 2 2009, 11:50 AM~14959842
> *Where u been drop 'em??!...terry said wassup.. and we've been around.. his cars been gettin worked on.. and i jus got mine...we're kinda layin-low.. gettin shit out the way and shit worked on... we will be at magnifcos this year tho  :biggrin:   ... do u still have that blazer??
> *



Nope........ Check out myspace I posted pics. of the MC LUXURY SPORT I got now


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14964111
> *Nope........ Check out myspace I posted pics. of the MC LUXURY SPORT I got now
> *


daaaammnn :0 ... jus seen the pics.. nice azz ride bro  ... so whuts happenin with the bikes??.. no recent projects??


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 25 2009, 06:23 PM~14874714
> *nice pic bro, I believe the event you were talkin bout is rockabilly day, right?
> its always a good show, if you go, try goin with the car instead of the bike
> hope you can come down over here
> *


what'suppppppp milz,no more pics of Fatal sunrise...under the sun???


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

today i saw FS just chillin waiting to come out for a major show :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

want to thank my club brothers for yesterday, we had a great time  i'm waiting on allan to send me some pics  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright so last sunday we decided to go to Amsterdam to show some support to the first Annual Lowrider Show  from my town its aprox a 150mile drive, the farest i went with my Impala until now and didnt have a single problem, she turns like a champ and got me back home  at 10am i left together with Kevin and 2 friends in the sixfo, following Allan with his fleetwood that was also full of friends, got there arround 1pm and Milz just got there too  the show was great, allot of lowriders and a good talk with the homies, after the show we did a cruise, that was SICK!!!!! best thing of the day :biggrin:  then Allan got the idea to pass by the hooker street in amsterdam and shit those streets are tooooooo small, i had alot of problems getting by them with the impala and we were with 6 people in it so with all the stupid speedbumps my exhaust was hitting HARD the whole time, at the end everybody had to step out or it was just not possible to pass them :roflmao: guess Milz saw the pissed off version of AMB :biggrin: some pics  










YUP its plaqued  

















Allan's OG fleetwood  









the crazy belgians :biggrin: 

















the line up

















more pics on my photobucket
Annual Lowrider Show 2009

big thanks to the Majestics CC, Unity CC and all the solo riders that were there doing their thang just like us


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT

where everybody at??


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 4 2009, 02:46 AM~15262371
> *TTT
> 
> where everybody at??
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup REC, hows things going


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 5 2009, 01:35 AM~15269467
> *whatup REC, hows things going
> *


good just doing some small changes


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 6 2009, 02:59 AM~15276013
> *good just doing some small changes
> *


 :biggrin: you going to vegas this year?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

qvole exclusive !! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 16 2009, 03:13 PM~15100054
> *allright so last sunday we decided to go to Amsterdam to show some support to the first Annual Lowrider Show    from my town its aprox a 150mile drive, the farest i went with my Impala until now and didnt have a single problem, she turns like a champ and got me back home    at 10am i left together with Kevin and 2 friends in the sixfo, following Allan with his fleetwood that was also full of friends, got there arround 1pm and Milz just got there too    the show was great, allot of lowriders and a good talk with the homies, after the show we did a cruise, that was SICK!!!!! best thing of the day  :biggrin:   then Allan got the idea to pass by the hooker street in amsterdam and shit those streets are tooooooo small, i had alot of problems getting by them with the impala and we were with 6 people in it so with all the stupid speedbumps my exhaust was hitting HARD the whole time, at the end everybody had to step out or it was just not possible to pass them  :roflmao: guess Milz saw the pissed off version of AMB  :biggrin:  some pics
> 
> 
> ...



heeh belle photos cousins! 

je te félicite de faire du lowriding la ou tu es... je viens de belgique aussi,,, mais je vie au canada.. et jy ai grandit... 

Je conte y retourner bientot. je viendrais vous faire un salut en passant!

HI EXCLUSIVE !!! :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

merci, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas facile ici, mais avec de la motivation tous est possible, si un jour tu passe par la belgique, fait nous signe


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"HALF DEATH" paid $3.00 at a flea market


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 24 2009, 02:24 PM~15455203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good find good buy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 24 2009, 03:42 PM~15455299
> *good find good buy
> *


just giving me a lil hard time taking the parts off :angry:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 30 2009, 01:34 AM~14624588
> *this 63 is waiting for the club plaque in the back, club founders pm me please
> 
> 
> ...


this fucker looks mean .. nice ride


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 24 2009, 03:24 PM~15455203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The design part is the best some 3-d hear and there should make it stand out :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good REC :0 :0 can't wait to see the progress


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good guys


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:56 AM~15458116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL DESIGN :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15465510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey jose looking good bro


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

2 new cars for the belgian chapter, straight out of cali, should be getting here by christmas :0 



















that will make 5 cars for the belgian chapter


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

congrats homies for your new cars!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 29 2009, 04:41 AM~15501423
> *congrats homies for your new cars!!!!
> *


thx brother


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 29 2009, 05:46 AM~15501199
> *2 new cars for the belgian chapter, straight out of cali, should be getting here by christmas  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

happy HALLOWEEN exclusive


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh that was today? shit didnt even know, happy halloween then to my homies :biggrin:  now i know why i saw all them dressed up kids on the streets when i was takin the four for a cruise around the block :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2009, 10:48 PM~15525889
> *what up rec
> *


 :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 24 2009, 03:24 PM~15455203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hated working on a bicycle once you work on a bicycle you just cant stop :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15553987
> *
> *



:wave: q vo rec!!! Deeaamm homie this bike ur working on is coming out chingona!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 1 2009, 08:16 PM~15532438
> *I hated working on a bicycle once you work on a bicycle you just cant stop  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


cant even tell its a pixie, looks good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2009, 09:10 PM~15555091
> *cant even tell its a pixie, looks good
> *


i know huh and i thougth u can really do much whit a pixie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 08:12 PM~15555113
> *i know huh and i thougth u can really do much whit a pixie
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 
this is probably the first pixie that is dont like this :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2009, 10:12 PM~15555113
> *i know huh and i thougth u can really do much whit a pixie
> *


  Just had to think on this one but i know once I am done it should look good


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 8 2009, 09:22 PM~15602028
> *todays work had to make some changes
> 
> 
> ...


Post new pic,looks great


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Nov 10 2009, 08:21 PM~15626528
> *Post new pic,looks great
> *


new pics later today


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

q vole exclusivo !!! uffin: 

pixie cming out good jose


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

just working on the final 3-d-metal designs taking my time looks like a good project


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 12 2009, 06:33 PM~15648155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
looks good


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

had to hide some top secret on top :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 12 2009, 05:33 PM~15648155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see u learn good how I do my 3-D with metal
If u need any help with the 3-D let me know
Well good luck with the bike


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 14 2009, 01:29 AM~15661925
> *I see u learn good how I do my 3-D with metal
> If u need any help with the 3-D let me know
> Well good luck with the bike
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

todays work


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 14 2009, 08:52 AM~15663077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks very nice bro!


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD MR.REC :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Nov 14 2009, 02:21 PM~15664614
> *LOOKS GOOD MR.REC :biggrin:
> *


  just 50% more and it should be done


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

just got sprayed to see what need to be done


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 15 2009, 09:45 AM~15669951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 12:02 PM~15670717
> *Looking good.
> *


  cant wait to work on it Monday


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking really good


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

coming out good rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 16 2009, 09:47 PM~15685415
> *coming out good rec
> *


thanks a lot more to come


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15685596
> *thanks a lot more to come
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what color are u gonna paint it rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 16 2009, 10:09 PM~15685730
> *what color are u gonna paint it rec
> *


still thinking about it i have to make sure the frame is done first but it will be like a candy with flake maybe blue or orange ,green


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 15 2009, 10:45 AM~15669951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: Damn good!!!! Lot of time in this great work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 15 2009, 08:45 AM~15669951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Estas perro................................


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 18 2009, 01:16 PM~15703819
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 18 2009, 06:21 PM~15706730
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

just about done on the frame next grinding and smooth time


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good REC :0  

we were representing last weekend at one of the biggest car shows in europe  























































more pics soon, we had cars, lowrider bikes, limo bike, chopper bike and model cars to show people how far things can go


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

post the ladies damnit :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

dont have any pics yet, the pics that i posted are the ones i found on internet, we are all over internet bro, you find pics everywhere :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 AM~15712468
> *looking good REC  :0
> 
> we were representing last weekend at one of the biggest car shows in europe
> ...


  looking good


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 19 2009, 05:19 PM~15717525
> * looking good
> *


que pedo loc !!

im gonna sent u a pic on the frame  ah shit its still not working to sent pm"s


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking real good bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

frame looks dope rec.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 20 2009, 08:17 PM~15731432
> *que pedo loc !!
> 
> im gonna sent u a pic on the frame   ah shit its still not working to sent pm"s
> *


its cool i seen it today :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 20 2009, 08:22 PM~15731479
> *frame looks dope rec.
> *


  hope i get some mail to star working on it soon again


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thanks jose for all the help over the weekend and for letting us crash at your crib....you a true homie.....


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

guess what arrived from cali today :0 










yup, Allan picked up his new ride and we went to check it out... i fell in love with hydro  :biggrin: need to juice mine one day


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean 64


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2009, 03:41 PM~15791667
> *guess what arrived from cali today  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, was their any damage (of the transport)?
after my exams I will come down to talk about the transport of my ride, it's basicly the same routine but for my ride


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

no, everything went good and the car looks good, only the interior needs some work and the rear axle needs to be repaired  besides that its all good and customs didnt mess with it too long either, passing the car trough technical control will be a different story though


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15739754
> *its cool i seen it today  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 26 2009, 04:41 PM~15791667
> *guess what arrived from cali today  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

not a good day at rec studio  the doc told me to take a week off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

75 Lac?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 27 2009, 10:51 PM~15802922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon homie. I will have some more updates for you real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:14 PM~15807694
> *Get well soon homie. I will have some more updates for you real soon.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:51 PM~15802922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


K pedo aki loc !!u iight guey ?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 29 2009, 08:28 PM~15815716
> *K pedo aki loc !!u iight guey ?
> *


i cut my finger and had 4 stiches


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 29 2009, 07:32 PM~15815750
> *i cut my finger and had 4 stiches
> *


HOPE U FEEL BETTA!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2009, 08:35 PM~15815790
> *HOPE U FEEL BETTA!
> *


  i just don't learn i was back at it again today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 29 2009, 07:40 PM~15815854
> * i just don't learn i was back at it again today
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 27 2009, 11:51 PM~15802922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

today was grinding day


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn lookin great rec hows the hand


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 1 2009, 03:59 PM~15835367
> *damn lookin great rec hows the hand
> *


  hand is good should be done soon with this frame


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good REC, keep up the good work


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 1 2009, 02:58 PM~15835352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to call the HOA and tell them I cant sleep at night because there is a mexican making loud noise down the street :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:25 AM~15844103
> *Im going to call the HOA and tell them I cant sleep at night because there is a mexican making loud noise down the street  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: wasup bro, hows life?
good to see all the homies doing great out their  
I got exams, after that I will focus on gettin my regal down here


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 2 2009, 10:20 AM~15844768
> *:roflmao: wasup bro, hows life?
> good to see all the homies doing great out their
> I got exams, after that I will focus on gettin my regal down here
> *



Just chillin bro, talking to REC on the phone now. Glad to see everyone doing good, I see yall boys are getting some full blown lolos down there now. Hopefully with the end of the year coming I have more time to be on lil.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:30 AM~15844924
> *Just chillin bro, talking to REC on the phone now. Glad to see everyone doing good, I see yall boys are getting some full blown lolos down there now. Hopefully with the end of the year coming I have more time to be on lil.
> *


same here, I haven't gone trough the bike section in weeks


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 2 2009, 12:35 PM~15846611
> *same here, I haven't gone trough the bike section in weeks
> *



I get on when I can, I go to work, hit the gym for a little bit afterwards, then go home n play madden on XBOX with my boy, weekends well thats another story....................... my son plays select baseball all year so we do that on sat. & sun.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> Just chillin bro, talking to REC on the phone now. Glad to see everyone doing good, I see yall boys are getting some full blown lolos down there now. Hopefully with the end of the year coming I have more time to be on lil.
> [/quo
> 
> 
> he better not be giving freebies ............... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 1 2009, 03:58 PM~15835352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Just chillin bro, talking to REC on the phone now. Glad to see everyone doing good, I see yall boys are getting some full blown lolos down there now. Hopefully with the end of the year coming I have more time to be on lil.
> > [/quo
> > he better not be giving freebies ............... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 05:32 PM~15849422
> *He said he coming over later so I can pull his ears.....................lol  :biggrin:
> *


i told $1.50 n shes all urs with leash included or .50 without leash...........lol


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 2 2009, 04:19 PM~15849279
> *cool
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothers


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 3 2009, 06:45 AM~15856566
> *whatup brothers
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 3 2009, 07:45 AM~15856566
> *whatup brothers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

rec qvole loc hows todo going on ?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 08:50 PM~15892534
> *rec qvole loc hows todo going on ?
> *


good just buying the paint supplies lil by lil


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 6 2009, 08:52 PM~15892553
> *good just buying the paint supplies lil by lil
> *


sounds cherry,,is it ready for paint ?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 6 2009, 08:54 PM~15892576
> *sounds cherry,,is it ready for paint ?
> *


just 80% done


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey you need to shut that down............. Im going to call the police, its past 9pm. HOA will be there fo sure now.............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 6 2009, 09:09 PM~15892740
> *Hey you need to shut that down............. Im going to call the police, its past 9pm. HOA will be there fo sure now.............
> *


WTF?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 09:30 PM~15893001
> *WTF?
> *


  sometimes you need to stop working people do have to work and sleep


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 6 2009, 09:38 PM~15893082
> *  sometimes you need to stop working people do have to work and sleep
> *


lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

what color you going with REC? its a 16" right?

i'm gonna build a 16" again, gonna pick up the bike this weekend but probaly aint gonna start on it yet, in 2-3 years i will, cuz then my nephew will know what hes talking about when i will ask him what color he wants his bike to be :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 9 2009, 05:09 AM~15922309
> *what color you going with REC? its a 16" right?
> 
> i'm gonna build a 16" again, gonna pick up the bike this weekend but probaly aint gonna start on it yet, in 2-3 years i will, cuz then my nephew will know what hes talking about when i will ask him what color he wants his bike to be  :biggrin:
> *


ttt candy blue


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Ese REC !! Wut up homie :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 11 2009, 12:12 AM~15944744
> *Ese REC !! Wut up homie :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

sweeeeet :0 its an honor to be on the christmas pic   merry christmas brothers


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 12 2009, 04:23 AM~15957372
> *sweeeeet  :0  its an honor to be on the christmas pic     merry christmas brothers
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys, what's everyone been up to?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 15 2009, 07:53 PM~15993135
> *what's up guys, what's everyone been up to?
> *


I bought a lowrider in cali, it will be here around march :biggrin: 
watsup with u bro?
btw tony, your car looks good on that christmas flyer! good job rec


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 16 2009, 04:53 AM~15993135
> *what's up guys, what's everyone been up to?
> *


freezing every day to go to work to make some money  helping Allan to redo the whole interior of his coupe deville and making apointments to redo the whole exhaust of the impala  

by the way, they came up to me saying " i saw your trike on tv " i was like whaaaaat??? and its true :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 16 2009, 01:36 AM~15995984
> *I bought a lowrider in cali, it will be here around march :biggrin:
> watsup with u bro?
> btw tony, your car looks good on that christmas flyer! good job rec
> *


PICS>


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Whatup brothers  its snowing out here, was stuck in traffic for a few hours to go to work :uh: but its still going down this weekend, gonna work together as a club on the coupe deville


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Sneak peak for y'all to see what im working with:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good Emilio :0 is that for the MC?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 18 2009, 05:54 AM~16018088
> *looking good Emilio  :0  is that for the MC?
> *



YES SIR


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i haven't been doing much, just working and spending time with the family, by the way, i got a 3rd child on the way God willing!!!!!!!! after 9 years i'm starting all over again


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 09:45 PM~16025160
> *i haven't been doing much, just working and spending time with the family, by the way, i got a 3rd child on the way God willing!!!!!!!!  after 9 years i'm starting all over again
> *


congrats Noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 08:45 PM~16025160
> *i haven't been doing much, just working and spending time with the family, by the way, i got a 3rd child on the way God willing!!!!!!!!  after 9 years i'm starting all over again
> *


Congrats homie!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Exclusive Belgian Chapter working on Allan's coupe  

damn weather  


















Milz, me and Kevin  









Milz puttin in some work 









Kevin puttin in some work









upholstery master doing his magic 









result









even with snow its going down but we were freezing though :0


----------



## S-N-H CUSTOMZ (Dec 19, 2009)

good shit any pics of the set up


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 20 2009, 08:56 AM~16036489
> *Exclusive Belgian Chapter working on Allan's coupe
> 
> damn weather
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 18 2009, 08:45 PM~16025160
> *i haven't been doing much, just working and spending time with the family, by the way, i got a 3rd child on the way God willing!!!!!!!!  after 9 years i'm starting all over again
> *




Congrats fool..................... Same here, after 6 years lil Drop'em will be 9 next month and we found out on Monday that my wife is also expecting our 2nd child.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC+Dec 18 2009, 11:45 PM~16025986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks amigos, how's your daughter doing REC?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 20 2009, 06:03 PM~16039697
> *[/size]
> 
> Congrats fool..................... Same here, after 6 years lil Drop'em will be 9 next month and we found out on Monday that my wife is also expecting our 2nd child.
> *


damn, congrats Emilio!!!!!!!! tell your wife i said congrats


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 20 2009, 05:06 PM~16039716
> *damn, congrats Emilio!!!!!!!!  tell your wife i said congrats
> *



I will bro , take care of the family over there. Hope y'all have a merry x-mas and a happy new years


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you too bro


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 21 2009, 09:54 AM~16045605
> *
> *


doing it again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

big bad rec.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Merry x-mas guys from chilly Canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

me and Allan travelled arround the flanders field to get a look at this



















we made a hel of a deal and its getting picked up soon, this ride is gonna be build with the club and is gonna be the official hopper of the club, everybody is down, so each one is gonna put his hands in to it but its gonna be a slow project though :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

new project at ATR Customz, picked it up today  




























starting on it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up EXCLUSIVE!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup Juan?  all good out here bro, new bike project, new member in our chapter too and we are more united then ever in our chapter  still cold as hell in this country, i miss cruisin my 64  by the way why you partin out DB, after all those years and you did like one show and part it out? common man :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 26 2009, 05:09 PM~16095357
> *whatup Juan?    all good out here bro, new bike project, new member in our chapter too and we are more united then ever in our chapter    still cold as hell in this country, i miss cruisin my 64   by the way why you partin out DB, after all those years and you did like one show and part it out? common man  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


did many shows. not parting it out. just getting rid of a few parts. Time to focus on my cuttdog


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 01:34 AM~16095470
> *did many shows.  not parting it out. just getting rid of a few parts.  Time to focus on my cuttdog
> *


i understand you, if i could sell my trike i could repaint my whole car but then i would just have a paintjob and not a unique piece of art


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 27 2009, 01:54 AM~16095607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Dave, same goes out to all of you out there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 26 2009, 06:26 PM~16095806
> *i understand you, if i could sell my trike i could repaint my whole car but then i would just have a paintjob and not a unique piece of art
> *


I see it your way.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 25 2009, 09:53 AM~16086143
> *me and Allan travelled arround the flanders field to get a look at this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Cant wait to see that done will it be the first hopper in your area?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 27 2009, 10:46 AM~16099607
> *:0  Cant wait to see that done will it be the first hopper in your area?
> *


yes it will be the first in belgium, the plan is to go backbumper with it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

happy new year homies


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

happy happy new year to all my club and lowrider brothers.
Im very happy with the clubhopper we bought, it will take some time but in the end it will be worth it, we already bought the set up for it and in the summervaction we might start fixin some stuff i supose.
On my side, the Regal is still in Cali and waiting for some chrome springs.
after the winter has passed it will be shipped.

this is what it looks like now, It has some beautifull red and gold wires but im keeping these on for shipping and daily drivin.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 5 2010, 02:43 AM~16188439
> *happy happy new year to all my club and lowrider brothers.
> Im very happy with the clubhopper we bought, it will take some time but in the end it will be worth it, we already bought the set up for it and in the summervaction we might start fixin some stuff i supose.
> On my side, the Regal is still in Cali and waiting for some chrome springs.
> ...


Nice. How much you get it for?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

didnt post these up yet!!





































the future hopper is now in Allans backyard  allready bought a setup for it and the batteries are a pending deal too :biggrin: 

we are going to have a club meet to discuss ideas and know who participates in the build, one thing we all agree about is that it will be orange


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

the 64 is doing a winter sleep and resting from all those girls that touched it at the show :biggrin: 




























trike got its attention too  










Exclusive baby   and damn she's HOT :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11871367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 05:32 AM~16298678
> *the 64 is doing a winter sleep and resting from all those girls that touched it at the show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 06:32 AM~16298678
> *the 64 is doing a winter sleep and resting from all those girls that touched it at the show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT GURL LOOKS FINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn right she is :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I love what you guys are doing out in Europe and so for all Exclusive members in Europe and of course north america i would like to offer yall a -5% discount off of my Cadding/Laser cutting services  in this year of 2010 to commemorate my old hometown of Vancouver hosting the world for Winter Olympics 

cheers guys 

jay


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 20 2010, 03:39 AM~16349264
> *damn right she is  :0  :yes: :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Who is she any links???


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i heard she works at this place :biggrin: 

Coyote Ugly

if you ever come down to belgium thats the place you got to visit :biggrin:  



@ syked1 thanks for the props; we will keep in mind if we need anything


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

might sell this if the prices is right


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 23 2010, 12:39 AM~16382233
> *might sell this if the prices is right
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

nice REC, let me know the price, i might be interested.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 22 2010, 10:39 PM~16382233
> *might sell this if the prices is right
> 
> 
> ...


Still got this?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2010, 12:05 AM~16457792
> *Still got this?
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats good king rec!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 12:13 AM~16457842
> *whats good king rec!
> *


 :happysad: getting ready to sketch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 30 2010, 12:26 AM~16457960
> *:happysad:  getting ready to sketch
> *


when you ready playa. peep the LSB shirts I got in stock.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

i like that nice make a graffiti one and a skater one style


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 30 2010, 12:30 AM~16457985
> *i like that nice make a graffiti one and a skater one style
> *


fo sho. mix it up and its poppin. gonna do some hats too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where my ***** rec?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:23 AM~16537854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice!
clubmeeting was great yesterday, met our new member!
exclusive belgium is busting out big in 10'


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 7 2010, 01:27 PM~16539952
> *:wow:  nice!
> clubmeeting was great yesterday, met our new member!
> exclusive belgium is busting out big in 10'
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Feb 7 2010, 09:27 PM~16539952
> *:wow:  nice!
> clubmeeting was great yesterday, met our new member!
> exclusive belgium is busting out big in 10'
> *


:yes:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:rimshot: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16634609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good jose.......  ...........the more you practice the better you get......howz the machine??


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 17 2010, 05:42 AM~16634609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks better then my first tries :biggrin: keep it up bro, its looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 PM~16634609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 16 2010, 09:42 PM~16634609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro. better and better.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 23 2010, 05:35 PM~16698472
> *TTT
> *


what up noe, hows things going?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 1 2010, 09:14 PM~16764868
> *ttt
> *


YOU DO ANY MORE ENGRAVING YET...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup Exclusive


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

plaques should have arrived at my uncles place today!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

sounds good, when will they be in belgiumz


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Kustom Mag n°18, France


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

is that marlo next to it?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm collecting some chrome for my 64, heres what i have for the moment  










its like a mirror, look at the reflection of the plaque :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

for those who don't go alot in the project rides section, this is a link to Allan's topic

Allan's Coupe Deville Project - Exclusive CC


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

REC WHAT STAGE OF PROGRESS IS UR BIKE IN NOW ITS COMMING OUT HOTT LIKE PROBLEMAS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16544805
> *
> *


WAT IT DEW REC ???????









JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its still going down in belgium :0  










getting the cars ready for the majestics amsterdam show next month  i'm not taking the 64 this time because its half appart and i'm taking my time with the works on it and don't want to rush things, so i'm taking sweet dreamz out for a trip, never showed it up north so i think it will turn heads too


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 3 2010, 01:25 PM~16783579
> *plaques should have arrived at my uncles place today!
> *



post pics fréro


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT where my E-brothers at :wave:


alot of things going down here  We helped out Jan and in one day the car was rolling again, juiced and sitting on 13" Z's  ready for that E-plaque :biggrin: 














































Allan's coupe is almost ready too



















this sunday its going down, we riding to Amsterdam once again for the Majestics lowrider show  i'm taking the trike this time because the 64 aint presentable since i'm in the proces of buying a house... other priorities for the moment :happysad: but the trike is still killing it so i'm just hoping on sunny weather :cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: x2 wasup guys, wasup Rec


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Exclusive did a road trip up to Amsterdam for the Majestics lowrider show  


















































































offcourse we took over again, best of show went to my trike instead of a car, can you believe that, my trike beat the 200+ cars that were there :cheesy: 























































another for the collection, big thanks to the organisation and the homiez out there


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: Congratulation on your win cousin!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


T - T - T


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 01:54 PM~17176651
> *:cheesy: Congratulation on your win cousin!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> T - T - T
> *


thanks homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

congrats exclusive  ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good Job AMB :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks homies  the club has never been this united, i mean we see each other each weekend, we go for a cruise, work on our rides or just chill and hang out, i realy like how things are going


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 2 2010, 09:39 PM~17366072
> *ttt
> *


whatup REC, your gonna recieve something in the mail soon :biggrin:  


had a great time during our club reunion yesterday, we even went for a bike cruise with everybody repping the Exclusive shirts, all the people on the streets were flipping :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

during our club meet last saturday we took Allan's bikes for a spin, did a cruise trough M-town, had a great time


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 2 2010, 02:48 PM~17366361
> *whatup REC, your gonna recieve something in the mail soon  :biggrin:
> had a great time during our club reunion yesterday, we even went for a bike cruise with everybody repping the Exclusive shirts, all the people on the streets were flipping  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0 looking good REC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

rec engraving :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

that looks sweet REC :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good job REC, get some better pics of it


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

exclusive still holdin it down


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 10 2010, 02:19 PM~16851611
> *i'm collecting some chrome for my 64, heres what i have for the moment
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

still got mine


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

34,000th post


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2010, 05:08 AM~17658511
> *34,000th post
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Whatup Exclusive?  where everybody at :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

YEAHHHHHH antho wasup? :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup vegass :biggrin: had a photoshoot with the '64 yesterday :0 and in 10 days i got the keys to my new shop too


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

YEAH GOOD NEWS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats the deal homie, been a minute. How is everyone doing?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hey whatup emilio, hows things going?  well i recieve the keys of my new shop next week, sixfour is still turning like a champ and breaking necks everywhere i go and the trike is still doing its thang at the shows even though i didnt do anything new to it for a year, so i think everything is going good for me  

the club is going great too, only that now couple of members have final exams at school so its calm but this summer gonna be full of cruises, shows and bbq's :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 22 2010, 02:10 PM~17855867
> *hey whatup emilio, hows things going?    well i recieve the keys of my new shop next week, sixfour is still turning like a champ and breaking necks everywhere i go and the trike is still doing its thang at the shows even though i didnt do anything new to it for a year, so i think everything is going good for me
> 
> the club is going great too, only that now couple of members have final exams at school so its calm but this summer gonna be full of cruises, shows and bbq's :biggrin:
> *


nice glad to hear you guys are doing good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Jun 22 2010, 12:10 PM~17855867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up D! Man i've been gone from lil for a while but shit. I thought you had forgotten about layitlow.com...................lol.. Whats the deal D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 22 2010, 03:19 PM~17856409
> *Good to hear that bro. I have just been hanging out with my boy and his baseball team, we dio that year around bro, plus also been getting things ready for my new addition to my family come August 9, 2010 another baby boy. Im been putting in work slowly on the ls, but by the time its rolling it will be worth it.
> Whats up D! Man i've been gone from lil for a while but shit. I thought you had forgotten about layitlow.com...................lol.. Whats the deal D
> *


nah never forget :biggrin: been sick last year now i am better but not 100% how you been bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 22 2010, 01:29 PM~17856502
> *nah never forget  :biggrin:  been sick last year now i am better but not 100% how you been bro
> *


Ive been good bro, thanks for asking. Just sitting tight waiting for my new born to get here in August and putting in work on the ls. Glad to hear you getting better Darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 22 2010, 04:12 PM~17856842
> *Ive been good bro, thanks for asking. Just sitting tight waiting for my new born to get here in August and putting in work on the ls. Glad to hear you getting better Darren
> *


congrats on the new one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 22 2010, 03:12 PM~17856842
> *Ive been good bro, thanks for asking. Just sitting tight waiting for my new born to get here in August and putting in work on the ls. Glad to hear you getting better Darren
> *



send me some pics of your ls  

here's the one i got about 2 weeks ago


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 22 2010, 05:44 PM~17857858
> *send me some pics of your ls
> 
> here's the one i got about 2 weeks ago
> ...


damn it clean bro what you doing to it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

right now i'm just tryine to save up for some rims


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 22 2010, 03:44 PM~17857858
> *send me some pics of your ls
> 
> here's the one i got about 2 weeks ago
> ...



I did Noe, I sent them to your phone bro. I will send some to you. If you have a facebook send me a pm with address to it. I have some in there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 22 2010, 06:13 PM~17858284
> *right now i'm just tryine to save up for some rims
> *


yea you normaly do not get them that clean


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 22 2010, 04:44 PM~17857858
> *send me some pics of your ls
> 
> here's the one i got about 2 weeks ago
> ...


 :wow: looks clean noe


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

x2 that ls looks fresh noe! :0  just needs some 13's and your good to go


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's what i'm saving up for, oh yeah, and a new back window


don't ever shoot an airsoft gun at your mailbox when your monte is parked next to the mailbox


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:11 PM~17889939
> *that's what i'm saving up for, oh yeah, and a new back window
> don't ever shoot an airsoft gun at your mailbox when your monte is parked next to the mailbox
> *


 :twak: :twak: thats going to cost a little lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i found one for $70 and $120 installed, might go on my day off


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 26 2010, 06:42 PM~17894462
> *i found one for $70 and $120 installed, might go on my day off
> *


damn thats cheap as fuck mine cost 350 installed


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, that's a lot, i might go get it today or tomorrow


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 28 2010, 01:04 PM~17906611
> *damn, that's a lot, i might go get it today or tomorrow
> *


yea i know but there is not many of them around here :angry: lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some guy on a monte carlo forum says that years 81 through 88 all have the same rear window


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for the E


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yesterday we rolled to a small show where i won best bicycle last year. so we wanted to come out big this time, Jan came with the juiced 80 fleetwood, i brought Sweet Dreamz and Kevin's bike and Allan brought his lowrider bike and 2 limo's, then next thing i know Milz shows up with Fatal Sunrise and yup we did it again, nice line up and ALOT of people showing intrest! Milz took the best bicycle price home, once again Exclusive took over bigtime! :biggrin:  

heres a couple of pics Jan took  



























































































in 2 weeks we doing a road trip all the way down to france again for a big show, car gonna be fully loaded with bikes and displays :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 26 2010, 01:30 AM~18141092
> *yesterday we rolled to a small show where i won best bicycle last year. so we wanted to come out big this time, Jan came with the juiced 80 fleetwood, i brought Sweet Dreamz and Kevin's bike and Allan brought his lowrider bike and 2 limo's, then next thing i know Milz shows up with Fatal Sunrise and yup we did it again, nice line up and ALOT of people showing intrest! Milz took the best bicycle price home, once again Exclusive took over bigtime!  :biggrin:
> 
> heres a couple of pics Jan took
> ...



Looking reall good fam. real good....... were the 64 at?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Whats up EXCLUSIVE  *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Jul 26 2010, 10:27 PM~18144260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin out here bro, last week to go and then i'm finaly on vacation :biggrin: supp with you? saw on facebook that your getting your ride juiced up :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 26 2010, 10:27 PM~18149695
> *whatup drop'em, hows things going? had to leave the 64 at home since i was taking the trike and bikes
> *


Everything is good homie, just putting last touches on the front end of luxury sport, then time to turn her on to reverse her ass forward to re-build rear end for the juice............


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 27 2010, 12:27 AM~18149695
> *whatup drop'em, hows things going? had to leave the 64 at home since i was taking the trike and bikes
> chillin out here bro, last week to go and then i'm finaly on vacation  :biggrin:  supp with you? saw on facebook that your getting your ride juiced up  :0
> *


yes sir. Hilow all the way. 2 pumps painted lifted and new wheels. only thing not in action right now is interior.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 26 2010, 01:30 AM~18141092
> *yesterday we rolled to a small show where i won best bicycle last year. so we wanted to come out big this time, Jan came with the juiced 80 fleetwood, i brought Sweet Dreamz and Kevin's bike and Allan brought his lowrider bike and 2 limo's, then next thing i know Milz shows up with Fatal Sunrise and yup we did it again, nice line up and ALOT of people showing intrest! Milz took the best bicycle price home, once again Exclusive took over bigtime!  :biggrin:
> 
> heres a couple of pics Jan took
> ...


   to bad I can't come with you guys to France, Can't wait to hear the result of the show!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Jul 27 2010, 04:31 PM~18151882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will text you the results for sure homie and dont worry, your lady is in good hands


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 27 2010, 02:09 PM~18155220
> *sounds good bro, can't wait to see it    you got a buildup topic going on here on lil?
> *



Yes its in the project rides....... " TOPLESS" :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Bad Ass Bike


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i've been working on the sixfour for the last couple of days, i was just gonna lay down some cables for the music system but then i saw some rust spots and said to myself to not cut corners... tooking the interior out took 15 mins actualy, but sanding takes for ever :angry: NO HOLES though, this car is solid as a mofo!!! previous owners must have taken very good care of her :yes:



















i'm gonna por15 the whole floor and insides to make sure she can last another 46 years and it will be one thing less to do when i do the frame off  

@ Milz, need my carpet bro :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

nice


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup Exclusive


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2010, 03:07 AM~18438631
> *whatup Exclusive
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hey REC, hows things going


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 4 2010, 12:06 AM~18728856
> *hey REC, hows things going
> *


  working on the new hydro for the bicycle its looking og and clean


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

@ the european lowrider super show yesterday with the homies  



















little video from the show


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so this weekend there was the biggest belgium show of the year and we had the honour to have a stand out there. since this year it was bigger then last year, we invited other clubs to come show together with us. homies from Luxurious and Westbarrio came up all the way to Belgium. it was great & we had a blast!!! during the show we celebrated our 3 year anniversary of the Belgium Chapter and what better way to celebrate it then have a new member & new chapter in the club! I would like to welcome Joey into the club, he will be leading the Holland (Amsterdam) Chapter. He is the owner of the purple/magnenta bike named Purple Haze, the bike is not done yet and he is building a couple of other ones too so be on the look out for him!!!

heres some pics, OFFCOURSE guess were all the girls were at??? :biggrin: 

the girls with Joey's Bike, i'm actualy having a hard time finding pics without girls hahaha













































Jan with the girls & his fleetwood









i took Sweet Dreamz out and yeah they liked it too









offcourse Allan was pimping too 


















the big family pic, Exclusive, Westbarrio & Luxurious, all united!!


















my homie Javi knew where to put his hands hahaha









after the show we went to my shop to chill with the homiez and show the sixfour that didnt made it to the show unfortunately

heres a pic with me and the homie elgringo that came from Paris to support us  









i would like to thank everybody that came to the show! i think they all will agree that we had a great time! i'll post more pics soon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> yesterday we rolled to a small show where i won best bicycle last year. so we wanted to come out big this time, Jan came with the juiced 80 fleetwood, i brought Sweet Dreamz and Kevin's bike and Allan brought his lowrider bike and 2 limo's, then next thing i know Milz shows up with Fatal Sunrise and yup we did it again, nice line up and ALOT of people showing intrest! Milz took the best bicycle price home, once again Exclusive took over bigtime! :biggrin:
> 
> heres a couple of pics Jan took
> 
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 16 2010, 10:04 AM~19080183
> *so this weekend there was the biggest belgium show of the year and we had the honour to have a stand out there. since this year it was bigger then last year, we invited other clubs to come show together with us. homies from Luxurious and Westbarrio came up all the way to Belgium. it was great & we had a blast!!! during the show we celebrated our 3 year anniversary of the Belgium Chapter and what better way to celebrate it then have a new member & new chapter in the club! I would like to welcome Joey into the club, he will be leading the Holland (Amsterdam) Chapter. He is the owner of the purple/magnenta bike named Purple Haze, the bike is not done yet and he is building a couple of other ones too so be on the look out for him!!!
> 
> heres some pics, OFFCOURSE guess were all the girls were at???  :biggrin:
> ...



couple of more pics!

milz doing his thang :biggrin: 













































even the old ones were reppin' :biggrin: (they are actualy celebrities on a national tv show named benidorm bastards)


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY!! EXCLUSIVE


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

AMB I sent you a PM...........


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pm sent back homie  


TTT for the E


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats Exclusive


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PM an offer. I have one chromed plaque, one chrome and engraved plaque and one chrome engraved pendant


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

how come you got those? :0 and are they bike or car plaques?

anyway, TTT for the E  

i'm maybe not that active in the scene lately but still lowridin' 24/7, just getting things straight before the big builds can begin  










gotta take the trike out again, been a long time... and its still for sale if anybody want it i can export it in a big crate, aint takin it apart


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

been a long arss time since i've checked into this place, looks like everything is kicking along just fine good work boyz!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2011, 01:51 PM~19884661
> *PM an offer.  I have one chromed plaque, one chrome and engraved plaque and one chrome engraved pendant
> 
> 
> ...



how big is that pendant tony?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup Exclusive  

picked up the chrome undies today for the sixfour :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 19 2011, 06:58 PM~20130768
> *whatup Exclusive
> 
> picked up the chrome undies today for the sixfour  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for the E, longtime i haven't been in here!!


----------

